#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-02
<jemoh> Hi guys is there a detailed quickly tutorial coz I need to develop an apllication fast
<dpm> hi jemoh, have you tried http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<dpm> or http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/all/diy-media-player-with-pygtk/
<jemoh> Ok lemmi try them thanx alot. Any more tutorials cz am a beginner
<dpm> or you can just start a new quickly app for testing:
<dpm> try to run this on the terminal:
<dpm> quickly create ubuntu-application testme
<dpm> then change to your new app's directory with the following command:
<dpm> cd testme
<dpm> and then have a look at the help by writing this command:
<dpm> quickly tutorial
<dpm> that should help you get started
<jemoh> yeah I did that but still there are otherthings missing like adding a login form to your app
<jemoh> dpm can I ask U sth ?
<dpm> jemoh, sure
<jemoh> Since you are quite familiar with pygtk and python hence quickly from which tutorials did you gather the knowlegde coz am a beginner and would like to be fully conversant with quickly
<dpm> jemoh, from the 3 ones I pointed you at. Have you had the chance to look at them?
<dpm> I'd recommend watching the video demo for a start, it shouldn't take you more than a few minutes and will help you get started
<jemoh> yeah I have and tried them out and they work fine but I don't seem to understand the code they have used
<jemoh> I mean like how they declared functions and classes
<dpm> which part exactly you don't understand? If it's the Python code, you might want to start looking at the Python documentation and resources:
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/programming-languages/python/
<jemoh> Ok will do thanx alot
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-03
<jemoh_> Am new to pygtk and am trying to learn it and everytime I write code using vim and try to execute it this is what I get: jemoh@Hiuhu:~$ ./window.py bash: ./window.py: /usr/bin/env/python: bad interpreter: Not a directory what could be the problem ?
<gnufs> it should be "/usr/bin/env python", not "/usr/bin/env/python" at the beginning of your script
<jemoh_> I have tried it and this is what I get:
<jemoh_> jemoh@Hiuhu:~$ ./window.py   File "./window.py", line 19     if __name__ == "__main__"                               ^ SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<jemoh_> The code am trying to run is:
<jemoh_> http://pastebin.com/WpynceXk
<tsimpson> jemoh_: you're missing the : at the end of the line
<jemoh_> ok thanx alot it worked
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-05
<jemoh_> How can I create a logging window using quickly ?
<jemoh_> Hi guyz can someone pliz tell me how I can create a login window using quickly ?
<jemoh_> Hi can someone plz show me how to develop a login form using quickly ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-01
<Ronnie> cool
<rickspencer3_> does anyone how PageStack is supposed to work
<rickspencer3_> I seem to be getting odd results with it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-02
<rickspencer3> here's a new app that I got a good start on, with some info ListViews and JSON: http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2013/04/listview-with-json-model-and-worlds.html
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-03
<RonMan> Hello
<em22_> hello, I'd like to write some GUI programs on/for Linux.  I've done a little bit of GUI on Windows so understand the basic concepts.  But when I approach Linux I feel lost, can't figure out where to start reading.  there is X and Mosaic, and OpenGL, and GTK, QT, etc.  Then there are an infinite number of window managers.  It is unclear to me how all of these fit together.  Where can I find some good docs on this subject?  thanks.
<c10ud> em22_, it's actually pretty simple: you pick your favourite language and a toolkit and start coding.. no need to care about wm, display servers or anything unless you really need to mess with them
<stqn> em22_: most applications use either Gtk or Qt
<stqn> then there’s Gtk2 and Gtk3… devs tend to switch to Gtk3 progressively
<c10ud> em22_, the most widespread UI toolkits are GTK and Qt. GTK offers UI only and many languages, Qt is c++ and python and has many utilities beyond UI elements only
<c10ud> that's the brief explanation
<em22_> c10ud: thanks, what do you mean when you say that GTK is UI only?  what I am hoping to find are some docs that explain how the different pieces fit togehter and what the trade-offs are of GTK vs QT vs X...  what I really don't get is how you talk to the window managers, especially when there are so many different ones.
<em22_> oh, well, perhaps I should explain, that I am a crazyman who prefers to write stuff in assembly.  I try to avoid heavy (and usually buggy) libraries as much as possible.
<c10ud> em22_, unless you want to start yet another toolkit I suggest you take a brief look at GTK and Qt documentation and then you decide what's best for you. Everything else like window managers etc. you can ignore it for now
<stqn> em22_: as c10ud said, you don’t care about window managers.
<stqn> if you want to use asm I think Qt is out of the question…
<stqn> it’s a bit strange to use asm and limit yourself to a single arch though.
<stqn> for a gui app…
<em22_> stqn: well, actually I do care about window managers, Im trying to understand the whole process....  and yes, I might just end up writing my own toolkit....   yeah, using asm is strange...  but I guess Im just a strange guy...  Im actually writing my own programming language and I have a very strong dislike of C.  I want as little between me and the cpu as possible.  Ive read most of petzold, so have a grasp of how things work ove
<em22_> r on that side of the fence, but I have not yet found anything (docs) similar to give me a grasp of the linuxey side of things.
<em22_> so bottom line of what Im searching for is the linux equivlent of petzold.  any ideas?
<stqn> I don’t know who or what petzold is.
<stqn> What we said is when you write a GUI application, you don’t care about the window manager.
<stqn> (well for my SDL game I had to disable fullscreen when under Unity because Unity is bugged, but that’s a special case…)
<em22_> petzold is the bible of windows programming, he explains all the APIs for creating and managing Windows and more...   I've looked at SDL, it's a very interesting approach.  how do you like it?  how buggy is it?   My number one concern is bugs.  I tried some demos with GTK and it was crash city, a throughly underwhelming experience, especially for a DEMO.  My general impression of QT is that it is encumbered with a lot of baggage,
<em22_> both codewise and polotical.  so it would not be my first choice.  I've heard that X is pretty ugly to interface with but dont have any specifics.   And none of what I've seen so far gives me a clue how to talk to the window managers.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-04
<stqn> SDL works mostly fine, a lot of game developpers use it.
<stqn> But it wasn’t made to write GUI apps.
<stqn> I don’t think Gtk demos are supposed to crash ;) … maybe a problem on your side… I don’t know.
<stqn> And you don’t want to use X directly or your app will look like shit.
<em22_> stqn: ok, thank you!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-05
<warjan> Hi
<warjan> I've got problem with mono libs. I'm on raring. Prob is I can't see all classes from gnome namespace. On mono-project's docs there are Font and PrintDialog classes in Gnome namespace. There aren't on my system.
<warjan> Can anyone help to investigate the issue
<warjan> I've checked - packages are installed. -dev also.
<warjan> Anyone can help with my problem?
<warjan> Or should I ask somewhere else?
<warjan> I've looked for help in #mono chan
<xnox> warjan: i think printdialog might be in a separated additional package.
<warjan> xnox What would be the package that have Font and PrintDialog classes?
<mfilipe> I'm confused about develop software for Ubuntu
<mfilipe> I wanna use QML + Python + Sublime Text editor
<mfilipe> can I use the quickly package?
<mfilipe> I can also use c++
<mfilipe> I'm using 12.04lts
<commandoline> mfilipe: quickly uses GTK and gedit, so that might not be the best choice in this case.
<mfilipe> hum... what is the best choice in my case?
<commandoline> mfilipe: for Ubuntu Phone, only QML/C++ is guaranteed to be working in the future, so if you want to develop for that just get the Ubuntu SDK.
<mfilipe> I prefer git than bazaar
<commandoline> Not sure if that SDK is VCS-dependant, but I know some projects made in it are hosted on github so it's probably fine.
<commandoline> for desktop apps you can use the combination qml/python/sublime text just fine by using PyQt4 (although that still uses Qt4's QML, which is slightly different.)
<mfilipe> it is a desktop app
<mfilipe> ok, I will try implement on c++
<commandoline> http://pythonxy.googlecode.com/hg-history/4ef4255f59b092a123a5788c821434d9fe94aee9/src/python/PyQt4/PLATLIB/PyQt4/doc/html/qml.html
<mfilipe> I need install something special? is there some tutorial?
<commandoline> offers info on using QML with PyQt4 (but then you have the limitation that it's Qt 4 only)
<commandoline> well, the new thing is using the Ubuntu SDK so that's probably the best to start with...
<commandoline> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ gives info on it (I know that site is mobile oriented, but you should be able to use the same techniques for desktop apps, as far as I know.)
<mfilipe> cool
<mfilipe> commandoline: thanks man!
<mfilipe> I will follow the /gomobile
<davidcalle> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> davidcalle: pong
<davidcalle> I would like to fix an expired paste.ubuntu.com link on http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/unity/creating-a-wikipedia-unity-lens/
<davidcalle> mhall119, but I forgot my password to the admin, could you?
<davidcalle> (and I don't seem to be able to get it back)
<mhall119> davidcalle: sure, can you email me the info needed to fix it/
<mhall119> ?
<davidcalle> mhall119, sure, thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-06
<mfilipe> Is possible use QML to design the UI and use Qt/C++ on the backend? Is there some tutorial for that?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-07
<odra> Hey :V
<odra> I'm maeking an imaeg vieewr anyboyd haz an idae for eet?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-31
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90> zsombi: I tested and commented the alarm fix MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-date-fix/+merge/210181/comments/504800
<zsombi> nik90: ok, thanks! the Bug #1283859 was assigned to be fixed in the alarm-fetch-fix, but seems that has not been fixed in the EDS adaptation...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283859 in Ubuntu Clock App "Updated recurring alarm values are not reflected in the indicator until phone reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283859
<zsombi> nik90: have you checked that when updating the alarm, you are not getting any errors?
<nik90> zsombi: how do I check the EDS output on the phone?
<zsombi> nik90: in the code, not in the logs :)
<zsombi> nik90: like check whether the save request succeeds
<nik90> zsombi: I can branch the clock app code and check that althought, the EDS spits out so much output. Let me try
<zsombi> nik90: yes, agree, however any EDS error that is propagated to QOrganizer API is also reported by Alarm API
<nik90> zsombi: so on my desktop, when I edited and saved an alarm, I see only EDS console output. And they look similar to what I see when creating a new alarm. No errors or anything out of the ordinary
<zsombi> nik90: and it works on desktop, right?
<ogra_> hi,
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> EFOCUS
<nik90> zsombi: hmm..I do not see the alarm in the desktop indicator...weird I used to see this before
<zsombi> nik90: seems it has been "fixed" ;)
<nik90> zsombi: ? ;)
<zsombi> nik90: "fixed" in a sense that someone fixed sthing somewhere, and now this is no longer working...
<nik90> zsombi: I see the alarm that rang 4 days ago..but no alarms today even though I just created one
<nik90> zsombi: hehe
<zsombi> nik90: excellent... so, I think renato needs more love on these bugs
<nik90> zsombi: btw, I am thinking of removing the alarm switch since it doesn't work anyway and replacing it with a text wihich shows the alarm status.
<nik90> s/wihich/which
<zsombi> nik90: yeah... :(
<zsombi> nik90: it is nota good idea to have such a logical binding loop...
<nik90> zsombi: seemingly I managed to corrupt my entire EDS database by playing around with that switch a few days back. Hence the decision :(
<zsombi> nik90: sorry to hear :(
<nik90> zsombi: okay what's the next course of action for your MPs? Do we wait on renato to fix stuff on the EDS side of things?
<zsombi> nik90: unfortunatelly we cannot really do more
<zsombi> -l
<nik90> zsombi: cant we merge the 2 MPs which happens to fix 3 other bugs? The only thing it fails is to update the indicator with the new alarm times.
<zsombi> nik90: I can remove the MP from the bug, that's all iyt needs btw...
<zsombi> then we can proceed with it
<nik90> you mean you can remove the bug from the MP.
<zsombi> nik90: then I need someone from teh team to review it, and then we can land both
<zsombi> nik90: yeps
<nik90> I would go with that since it fixes the other bugs which are equally important I would say.
<zsombi> nik90: agree. removed, and seems that bug will anyway affect EDS & co, not the toolkit
<nik90> exactly
<nik90> zsombi: btw can you add https://code.launchpad.net/bugs/1283212 to your MP as this is also fixed
<zsombi> nik90: so, the MPs are then ready for review, and will land as soon as we get the current bunch released
<nik90> zsombi: I wanted to ask, is it possible to have a Layouts{} inside another Layouts{} ?
<zsombi> nik90: yeps
<zsombi> nik90: those are nested layouts :)
<nik90> awesome
<zsombi> nik90: BUT, we have a bug for that as well :)
<nik90> zsombi: what bug?
<zsombi> nik90: the inner layout elements are listed as well on the upper ones :/
<nik90> :/
<zsombi> nik90: in certain setup it can cause trouble
<nik90> zsombi: my use case is a sidebar component which is shown only in the tablet layout. However this sidebar will show only icons in the tablet portrait. While in tablet landscape it will show icons+text. Hence the nested layouts use.
<zsombi> nik90: it should work
<nik90> zsombi: despite the bug or after the bug fix?
<zsombi> nik90: despite
<nik90> zsombi: ok. One last question.This bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1246930 is quite annoying.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1246930 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[layouts] layout change overwrites properties that need not change" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> zsombi: In my use case, I have a Label which word wraps and has a dynamic height. However I am forced to specify a height of the itemlayout since otherwise the label disappears
<nik90> this is counter intuitive.
<zsombi> nik90: it has been said in th edocs, that whatever ends in the ItemLayout will have anchors.fill. How would you define the size otherwise?
<nik90> zsombi: that's the thing. For the label, you only need to specify the width. The height should be dynamic and dependant on the number of lines of text.
<nik90> but I do see your point which is that you need to specify an item's width and height for it to work in qml
<zsombi> nik90: we could eventually add an option which when set, the ItemLayout would not do anchor-fill to the hosted item... but that only after 14.04
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: even more, ItemLayout would take the size of the hosted item
<zsombi> nik90: so you could then use childrenRect to adjust your layout
<nik90> 10:51 AM <zsombi> nik90: even more, ItemLayout would take the size of the hosted item ---> +1
<zsombi> nik90: so, we must turn this bug into wishitem :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Bunsen Burner Day! :-D
<dholbach> mhall119, popey: do you know how often gitorious syncs from trojita?
<nik90> zsombi: I just invalidated the example given in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1247457. The example shows 2 conditional layouts without any default layout. I was able to test and fix it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1247457 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Layouts cannot be nested" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> nik90: actually both layouts have defaults
<zsombi> nik90: redRect and lowerRect belongs to the upper default layout
<popey> dholbach: i dont
<nik90> zsombi: but they have no anchors
<dholbach> popey, ok.. I'll wait for mhall119 then :9
<zsombi> nik90: ah, well :)
<nik90> zsombi: also in the nestedlayout, he hasn't specified the width and height of the rectangles in the default layout.
<zsombi> nik90: yeah, basically red and yellow are on top of each other :)
<nik90> zsombi: which is why it disappears in the default layout
<nik90> yup ;)
<zsombi> nik90: right! :D well, I haven't checked the bug since the sample has been added :D
<zsombi> nik90: haha, damn right :D
<zsombi> nik90: I was worried that the unit test for that feature doesn't work well, but seems it does :D
<nik90> zsombi: I am commenting in the bug atm, One less convergence bug to worry about :D
<zsombi> :P
<zsombi> nik90: thx!
<nik90> yw
<nerochiaro> om26er: hi, last week i poked you for some help in figuring out why a test is failing in this MR, https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-album-navigation/+merge/210178 . did you have any time to look into that ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, no, sorry that slipped. Now that I am looking at the last CI message, the tests passed on mako but failed on 'otto' only
<om26er> they look like real test failures, nerochiaro if its not urgent I can look at it in the evening ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: it should be only one test, but ok
<om26er> nerochiaro, in the last run 2 tests failed
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, one is my mistake
<nerochiaro> om26er: gallery_app.tests.test_album_view.TestAlbumView.test_album_view_flipping this is the one that I don't understand why it fails
<om26er> nerochiaro, gallery_app.tests.test_album_view.TestAlbumView.test_add_photo is the most unstable test it seems gallery_app.tests.test_albums_view.TestAlbumsView.test_add_album is also failing
<om26er> uh and gallery_app.tests.test_events_view.TestEventsView.test_adding_a_video also failed on mako in other CI messages in that MR
<om26er> nerochiaro, I just think we are trying to interact early even when the UI elements have not fully appeared.
<nerochiaro> om26er: ignore that, i'll fix it in a minute
<nik90> popey: do you happen to know the N7's height in grid units? Is it less than the N4's height?
<nerochiaro> om26er: is otto the desktop test runner ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yes, it is
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok
<popey> nik90: not off the top of my head, no. it's more than n4
<nik90> popey: ok. thnx
<Elleo> ybon: heya; just having a look at osmtouch, I noticed that the HUD action strings in selectPoiAction no longer seem to cause a crash if they're made translatable :)
<DanChapman> dholbach, hey the trojita fix just landed, could you give it another test when you get a chance
<dholbach> DanChapman, will do
<dholbach> DanChapman, confirmed, it works now
<dholbach> DanChapman, do you know how often gitorious is updated?
<DanChapman> dholbach: brilliant :-)
<DanChapman> dholbach: not sure i'll find out
<mhall119> dholbach: why are we using gitorious?
<dholbach> mhall119, I have no idea
<dholbach> mhall119, check https://code.launchpad.net/trojita
<mhall119> dholbach: ah, it might be that it was setup before they joined with KDE
<dholbach> mhall119, DanChapman: testing https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/trojita/trunk-upstream right now
<dholbach> if it works, I'll change https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/+recipe/trojita-daily to use it instead
<dholbach> cutting out gitorious should make things more instantaneous
<dholbach> DanChapman, thanks a lot for fixing the other issue - I hope the daily build will make it easier to iterate and try out the ubuntu build of trojita for everybody
<DanChapman> dholbach: awesome :-) no problem at all
<dholbach> DanChapman, mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/trojita/trunk-upstream looks good :)
<dpm> hey rpadovani, around?
<mzanetti> jdstrand: authenticator still broken for you?
<mzanetti> jdstrand: I've tried it, still works fine here (except scanning QR codes broke with 5.2 which I've fixed by now)
<mzanetti> reminds me... I couldn't upload it because the website now seems to reject any framework but 13.10
<mzanetti> popey: ^?
<popey> thats one for beuno_
<mzanetti> which framewokr should I actually use? 14.04-qml seemed the most sensible to me
<beuno_> mzanetti, it only allows 13.10?
<mzanetti> beuno_: well, at least it rejects 14.04-qml
<mzanetti> and all the other listed here with 14.04* https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks
<mzanetti> but I'm a bit confused which one I should use
<mzanetti> the changes are to make them work properly with Qt 5.2
<mzanetti> which in turn might breaks them for 5,0
 * beuno_ checks
<jdstrand> mzanetti: it lost my configuration somehow... I tried to add a new one and noticed that the camera didn't work. I then did manually and it seems to be working now
<beuno> mzanetti, ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml-dev1
<mzanetti> jdstrand: yep, the camera issue is fixed. just need to manage to upload the new version which I guess should work soon
<beuno> is what's currently supported
<jdstrand> cool
<beuno> mzanetti, because we're in development
<mzanetti> beuno: ah ok. so when we release 14.04. do I need to re-upload it then even though no changes are required?
<beuno> mzanetti, you do not
<mzanetti> ok
<beuno> according to cjwatson, at least
<beuno> :)
 * mzanetti tries with 14.04-qml-dev1
<beuno> maybe we need the error to tell you what options you have
<jdstrand> mzanetti: note, I also noticed apparmor denials indicating it needs audio (I guess for the camera click)
<mzanetti> jdstrand: /me doesn't want a camera click :D
<mzanetti> actually it shouldn't even try to do so
<mzanetti> as I never take a picture in that sense
<rpadovani> dpm, just arrived at home :-)
<mzanetti> beuno: worked now. thanks a lot
<mzanetti> jdstrand: new version uploaded. should come to a device near you soonish :)
<beuno> mzanetti, I'll update the wiki to make it clearer
<mzanetti> thanks
<dpm> balloons, joining the core apps call?
<rpadovani> dpm, shall I do anything for you?
<jdstrand> mzanetti: thanks!
<DanChapman> dholbach: the gitorious repo is only updated on ad-hoc manual basis
<dholbach> DanChapman, gotcha - I just created my own (direct) code import to Launchpad and will use it for daily builds of ubuntu's trojitá variant
<dpm> rpadovani, sorry I pinged you and then I went away, I jumped into a couple of calls. I just wanted to ask you if you've had the chance to file those Reminders bugs you mentioned in your e-mail
<dpm> If not, just let me know and I'll be happy to do it myself
<rpadovani> dpm, mhh, nope, but I think is all related to Bug #1298401
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298401 in Ubuntu Reminders app "DatePicker creation is very slow" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298401
<rpadovani> dpm, btw, I'll be not available for our Wed meeting, I'll have a smartphone conference and I'll talk about Ubuntu :-)
<dpm> rpadovani, oh, cool, good look at the conference!
<rpadovani> thanks :-)
<dpm> balloons, what was that Music app's locale bug? I'll see if I can have a look at it
<balloons> dpm, xnox is having a look at it
<dpm> ah, great!
<balloons> dpm, let me find the bug
<balloons> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1300230
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300230 in Ubuntu Music App "UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 33484: ordinal not in range(128)" [High,Confirmed]
<nerochiaro> artmello: can you check if lp:~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-pinch-area-mouse-area works for you in solving the mousearea+pincharea problem ? It's a slight adaptation over zombor's solution
<dpm> argh, just by reading the title I can see it's my favourite python bug...
<dpm> not
<dpm> thanks balloons
<balloons> dpm, haha.. I added a comment as well.. yep, py3 fun
<dpm> :-)
<labsin> hi all, what framework should i use for a qml app (click manifest)
<balloons> dpm, how's file manager?
<balloons> labsin, I would use 14.04
<labsin> ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml or just ubuntu-sdk-14.04
<dpm> balloons, I was going to ask sergiusens as click/cmake expert if he could take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/include-plugin/+merge/213368
<dpm> sergiusens, if you've got a minute, could you do a quick review of that MP to include the file manager plugin into the app's source tree ^?
<dpm> that'd help us automating click package creation and uploading the latest version to the store
<dpm> bbl, grabbing something to eat
<artmello> nerochiaro: ok, I will take a look
<nerochiaro> bfiller: lp:~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-pinch-area-mouse-area << zsombi's workaround applied to gallery
<bfiller> nerochiaro: how's it working?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i had to change a few things, but it's working well
<bfiller> nerochiaro: that's good, perhaps you can go back to getting the unzoom to work now
<nerochiaro> bfiller: yeah, first thing on my list tomorrow
<balloons> dpm, still about/
<dpm> balloons, yeah, but I'll need to go soon. Anything I can help with?
<balloons> dpm, just something quick. I'd like to ask someone to help out with calendar tests, but we need bugs filed for the new stuff needing tests. Basically the stuff I saw kunal was showing off :-)
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<dpm> balloons, ok, here's one new one for you: bug 1300353
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300353 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: agenda function" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300353
<balloons> dpm, ty sir.. enjoy your evening
<dpm> balloons, np, and here's another one: bug 1300354
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300354 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: calendar management" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300354
<dpm> although I still haven't seen the actual branch for that one
<dpm> ok, calling it a day now, cheers!
<dpm> balloons, enjoy your time off tomorrow!
<AskUbuntu> Internationalization of QML application using i18n | http://askubuntu.com/q/441610
<AskUbuntu> does ubuntu-sdk all programming language supports all mobile devices? | http://askubuntu.com/q/441616
<binaryking> I want to port my existing Qt5 app to Ubuntu Touch. Is there any guide on the internet?
<binaryking> how should one use the SDK to port the app?
<kenvandine> binaryking, i don't know of a specific guide for that, but it should be pretty easy to port
<binaryking> kenvandine: is it something to do with 'Click'?
<kenvandine> partly, creating a click package for it should be pretty simple
<kenvandine> there is also a couple other things to think about
<kenvandine> you probably want your main view to be a  MainView from the UbuntuSDK
<kenvandine> and look at how you size stuff, ideally you should use grid units instead of static sizes
<kenvandine> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.resolution-independence/
<kenvandine> binaryking, a good starting point would be to look through a basic tutorial
<kenvandine> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/
<binaryking> kenvandine: actually, my app in written in pure C++
<kenvandine> to see how the examples are put together and see what you might want to tweak in your app
<kenvandine> ah... that isn't quite as easy :)
<kenvandine> but should be doable
<kenvandine> does it use QtWidgets at all?
<kenvandine> last i heard that was the toughest thing about porting
<kenvandine> if you used widgets
<kenvandine> binaryking, and to build the click package for it would be a little tougher
<kenvandine> but doable
<binaryking> kenvandine: my app has QML bindings as well with a library
<kenvandine> http://blog.mikeasoft.com/2014/03/02/qml-and-box2d-game-template-for-ubuntu-touch/
<kenvandine> you can look at his example
<kenvandine> that creates a click package that bundles the box2d qml plugin in a click package
<binaryking> so, in the same way I can bundle my app's QML plugin, yes?
<kenvandine> yes
<binaryking> kenvandine: thank you
<kenvandine> binaryking, no problem, good luck and gives us a shout if you have questions
<binaryking> :D
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/ Any news for reminder?
<AskUbuntu> MySQLdb on Brython? | http://askubuntu.com/q/441715
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-01
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> popey, ping
<mihir> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1221133
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1221133 in Ubuntu Calendar App "calendar-app on idle is polling on poll() at ~15Hz" [High,Triaged]
<mihir> this bug , now not affecting with new image?
<mihir> dpm, ping
<mihir> dpm, any conclusion on bug 1294684 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1294684 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Quick entry needed to add a new event" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294684
<dpm> hi mihir, let me have a look
<dholbach> bzoltan1, Mirv: can we backport a newer version of click?
<mihir> ybon, ping !!
<mihir> dpm, okay :)
<bzoltan1> dholbach:  why not
<dholbach> bzoltan1, go go go! :)
<dpm> mihir, replied to the bug with a proposal
<mihir> dpm, great thank you. I thought to start working on that
<mihir> dpm,  one more issues i found, don't know much , we are not let users to see on Month view that they have events.
<mihir> what do you think on that.
<dpm> mihir, great! On the quick entry, could you coordinate with Bartosz before you start working on it, since it seems he's already started. I just want to make sure you guys work together rather than coming with two separate implementations
<mihir> dpm, sure I'll coordinate  with him.
<dpm> cool :)
<dpm> mihir, for your second question re: events shown in Month view, that's bug 1248125
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1248125 in Ubuntu Calendar App "No marker in month view that an event is occurring on a day." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248125
<mihir> dpm,  thank you :) gotcha
<mihir> it seems we are moving fast now :)
<bzoltan1> dholbach:  just dputed them
 * dholbach hugs bzoltan1
<dpm> mihir, indeed, we have to move really quick if we want to be ready for release!
<mihir> dpm,  it would be great if we could get design inputs for this bug 1297739
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297739 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Event repeat options should match google calendar." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297739
<dpm> mihir, indeed, we'll ping michelR for some input
<bzoltan1> dholbach:  the new tests of the click package failed for saucy/precise :(
<dholbach> bzoltan1, which tests?
<bzoltan1> dholbach:  lots of them... for example ERROR: test_reinstall_preinstalled (click.tests.test_install.TestClickInstaller)
<dholbach> cjwatson might want to know
<DanChapman> good morning
<zsombi1> nik90: check the bug 1298886
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298886 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Layout incorrectly sizes the children in the default layout when using Components{}" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298886
<nik90> zsombi1: ooh you have a fix alreayd
<zsombi1> nik90: you should see a branch there
<zsombi1> nik90: ;)
<zsombi1> it was pretty simple to fix
<nik90> zsombi1: Do you want me to test it?
<zsombi1> nik90: I'm preparing the MR out of it now, just waiting till the UITK release lands
<zsombi1> nik90: yeps, if you don't mind building it locally...
<nik90> zsombi1: yeah I will test it locally now and let you know how it goes
<zsombi1> nik90: thx!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Batman Day! :-D
<nik90> zsombi1: The MP makes the rectangle visible and so it works. However it exposes an issue. I set the carousel visibility in the default layout to true only when the listview model count > 0. With this statement, it hides the carousel when going from the tablet layout to the default layout.
<nik90> zsombi1: If I remove the visible statement, then things work as expected.
<zsombi1> nik90: I see... the problem with that is that the only way to control the visibility of an item is to play either with visible or with opacity properties. Now, if you have a binding on either of these, that binding will be destroyed by the layouting
<zsombi1> nik90: so: as layouting plays with visible, you could bind this condition to the opacity
<nik90> zsombi1: yeah I came to that conclusion as I played with layouts and visibility
<nik90> zsombi1: I will change to opacity
<zsombi1> nik90: another solution would be to have an invisible Item in Layouts where the layouting would re-parent all unused items, then the visibility would not be touched at all
<nik90> zsombi1: I don't follow. You mean encapsulate the items in a layout inside an item?
<zsombi1> nik90: nopez, this invisible Item would be held by Layouts as internal component, you wouldn't need to do anything, just do the stuff you used to, bind visible and enabled as you wish, and the items not laid from default layout will be re-parented under this internal hidden item
<zsombi1> nik90: honestly I had not thought about this issue...
<zsombi1> nik90: but for now you should play with opacity, and file a bug so we can follow up on that!
<nik90> zsombi1: will file a bug and play with opacity for now..yes
<zsombi1> nik90: thx!
<JoeyChan> Hi geeks
<JoeyChan> for this bug :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1298978
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298978 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Articles are missing dates" [High,Confirmed]
<JoeyChan> may not be fixed until Qt 5.3
<JoeyChan> sth wrong with the js engine
<popey> hi JoeyChan
<JoeyChan> hi  popey
<popey> mardy: ^^ who can look at this? Something we could possibly backport?
<JoeyChan> the js  Date object can't parse standard datetime format   :(
<mardy> JoeyChan: hi! Once the fix is ready for Qt 5.3, talk to Mirv and he'll consider whether this can be backported
<mardy> JoeyChan: do you have a link to the Qt bug in their bugtracker?
<popey> JoeyChan: did they say it _will_ be fixed in 5.3, or it _has_ been fixed in 5.3?
<JoeyChan> I have a friend, he is a dev in Qt project
<JoeyChan> he said the v4 js engine is imcomplete
<JoeyChan>  in Qt 5.2
<JoeyChan> popey  mardy:   he suggest us switch to 5.3 directly
<JoeyChan> the whole qml and js module re-constructed
<mardy> JoeyChan: we need a link to the commit(s) which fixed this, I'm not sure we'll switch to Qt 5.3 very soon
<JoeyChan> i c  ,   so pls wait,  asking to my friend
<Mirv> JoeyChan: we can't consider switching to a new upstream development version and trust it's 100% regression-free compared to a stable branch minor release (5.2.1) which also needed a lot of patches over the last 1-2 months to get good for us. switch to 5.3 will happen for 14.10 some time after 5.3.1 or so has been released.
<Mirv> ideally though 5.3 is tracked before that already to see how our images will run with it
<popey> JoeyChan: can you file a bug in upstream qt to track this please? https://bugreports.qt-project.org/secure/Dashboard.jspa
<JoeyChan> popey   I am searching if there's a similar bug
<popey> ok, thanks
<Mirv> it'd be neat if there was a single commit fixing that bug, but what Joey said about Qt 5.3 V4 seeing restructuring yet again may make things a bit complicated
<chriadam> worth talking to tronical about that.  I guess he means the compiled data / v4 unit thing?
<chriadam> I haven't been following developments closely, though, so maybe I'm mistaken.
<nik90> zsombi1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1300668
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300668 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Cannot use visible property reliably while using Ubuntu Layouts" [Undecided,New]
<JoeyChan> popey  Mirv:   no useful or similar search result, I am now reporting this bug to Qt project
<Mirv> thanks a lot JoeyChan!
<dpm> zbenjamin, quick question: for the file manager app, we've got a QML frontend and a C++ plugin. We've migrated the project to cmake joining both (the plugin used to live in another repo). Building works fine, but launching the app with Ctrl+R doesn't work: it tells me "could not find the executable" any ideas how to get qmlscene to launch the main QML file? The project is at  lp:~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/include-plugin
<zbenjamin> dpm: you want to launch locally?=
<dpm> zbenjamin, yes, sorry, I wasn't clear
<zbenjamin> dpm: add the -I switch pointing to the directory containing the plugin
<JoeyChan> popey  Mirv:   bug reported   https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-38011
<dpm> zbenjamin, add it where?
<dpm> I'm familiar with qmlscene's -I switch, but I'm not sure where you mean to add it
<zbenjamin> dpm: you have to manually configure that for now, in the project page
<dpm> zbenjamin, there is no way to set that in cmake, so that it's picked up automatically?
<popey> thanks JoeyChan
<zbenjamin> dpm: no, cmake does not export any informations we can use atm
<dpm> zbenjamin, but it's weird, "could not find the executable" seems to imply that it does not know how to run the project (i.e. doesn't know it needs to launch qmlscene), rather than it failing to find the plugin. Is there a standard convention we're following in our cmake plugin I could adapt to, so that qmlscene launches the main QML file? I can then set the plugin path manually in the build options
<zbenjamin> dpm: exactly thats the case. I have no idea if the cmake project is a qml/html/native project
<zbenjamin> dpm: there is no informations about that
<zbenjamin> dpm: the only thing i can see from your project is that you link a .so , nothing more
<zbenjamin> dpm: however I plan to use the desktop file in the future if a UbuntuKit is selected
<dpm> zbenjamin, yeah, yeah, I get that you cannot find out. But can I do anything in cmake (e.g. moving files around), so that Qt Creator thinks it's e.g. a plain qml project and thus launches qmlscene?
<zbenjamin> no, qtcreator gets the project type from the project file mimetype.
<zbenjamin> and in cmakes case there is just the cmake mimetype. Normally you would have the qmlproject mimetype. Thats why qtc knows to use qmlscene
<dpm> and what does the cmake mimetype looks for as the main executable to run?
<dpm> *look
<dpm> so thinking about it, the best bet is probably not use qmlscene altogether and create a small executable that loads the qml frontend, same as reminders?
<dpm> zbenjamin, ^
<zbenjamin> dpm: yes that should work, cmake knows when you link a executable and should automatically create a runconfig for you
<ybon> When is set automaticOrientation=True on my MainView, the gesture on a Map is wrong on landscape mode. Who should I report this to?
<daker> ybon: bug 1182190
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1182190 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "In Landscape orientation edge gestures not correct" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182190
<ybon> daker: thanks a ton :)
<ybon> I'm not sure about the perimeter of this issue though, given the comments and the title
<daker> ybon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1182190/comments/1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1182190 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "In Landscape orientation edge gestures not correct" [High,Confirmed]
<ybon> daker, yeah, I read "suffer from the *same problem*" refering to the toolbar not being at the bottom, but that's fine
<dpm> DanChapman, mzanetti, I'm not sure if you saw my comment on the latest MP, as while I was drafting it, the MP got approved, but in summary, if you think it makes sense to use Qt 5.2 features in trunk, I think we could do it and just have a separate series set up for Ubuntu 13.10
<dpm> the downside, though, is that if we want to maintain it, we'd need to backport the changes that we did in trunk
<dpm> in any case, TL;DR if it makes sense to use Qt 5.2, 13.10 should probably not be a limitation
<mzanetti> dpm: +1 for using 5.2 features
<nerochiaro> bfiller: I think you can approve https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-album-navigation/+merge/210178 now that I fixed all the remaining broken tests
<bfiller> nerochiaro: ack
<dpm> Mirv, we're trying to clean up Calendar branches, as quite a lot have been piling up for review. Is this one from yours ready for review, or does it need more work? https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-calendar-app/revert_213_that_reverted_212/+merge/212422
<dpm> I think it will need to get the latest trunk changes merged in any case
<mzanetti> dpm: lets discuss the switch to 5.2 features in the next reminders hangout
<dpm> mzanetti, sounds good!
<dpm> sergiusens, thanks for the review, I think I've addressed your comment now re: the file manager MP, please let me know if https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/include-plugin/+merge/213368 looks good to you now
<Mirv> dpm: it's an attempt by me to restore the bzr212 revision, as asked by balloons. I don't have actual knowledge how much that revision is wanted to have back, or if some later commits are doing partially same things.
<Mirv> dpm: I think it's probably more suitable as someone to branch and work on further regarding what's wanted, rather than blindly trying to restore the bzr212 as is
<Mirv> Kunal would probably know best as it was his commit that was reverted to workaround the bug, but now could be restored
<dpm> ok, makes sense, thanks Mirv
<pmcgowan> popey, per the JS bug, do you know how those date strings are being generated?
<popey> pmcgowan: for the RSS reader we are pulling from RSS feeds such as http://design.canonical.com/feed/ - open that and note <pubDate>Mon, 31 Mar 2014 11:44:06 +0000</pubDate>
<popey> thats where the date comes from.
<pmcgowan> popey, I see so external data, looking at the parsing code its simply not handling that format
<pmcgowan> popey, do you know if that format conforms to a particular std?
<popey> pmcgowan: it's close to - but not identical to - the output of the unix "date" command.
<popey> i suspect it's a wordpress blog which generated that feed, so probably a standard PHP function
<pmcgowan> popey, I guess what I would want to know is if QDateTime can handle it, in which case the fix may be easy
<popey> wp-admin/includes/export.php:   <pubDate><?php echo date( 'D, d M Y H:i:s +0000' ); ?></pubDate>
<popey> thats how wordpress does it
<pmcgowan> popey, its not conformant to the JS spec, I suspect V8 just had an extension
<pmcgowan> and it seems not conformat to Qt either
<DanChapman> mzanetti: when is the next reminders hangout?
<mzanetti> DanChapman: tomorrow 14:00 UTC
<mzanetti> DanChapman: want me to invite you?
<elopio> ping oSoMoN about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1271054
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1271054 in notes-app "autopilot failures when closing the toolbar at startup" [High,Triaged]
<oSoMoN> elopio, yes?
<elopio> I did many runs of the notes app a couple of weeks ago, and it never failed that way. Is that still happening to you?
<oSoMoN> elopio, not heard of such a failure recently, tbh notes-app is not on my radar (nor on anyone’s afaict)
<elopio> oSoMoN: I'll mark it as incomplete for now, but keep an eye to see if it appears in other apps.
<oSoMoN> elopio, ok
<DanChapman> mzanetti: yes please that would be great if you could
<mzanetti> DanChapman: done
<DanChapman> mzanetti: awesome thanks
<nik90> elopio: regarding the toolbar AP failure, I believe the clock app had those as well recently when t1mp was running the tests.
<nik90> elopio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7185547/ (t1mp's logs)
<elopio> nik90: that one looks more like it failed to open the page.
<elopio> yesterday I spent like 3 hours running clock tests to try to reproduce what tim was seeing, but I couldn't
<elopio> during three hours, I saw no single failures.
<t1mp> lets hope it got fixed
<t1mp> I got the failures with image 265, you didn't get them with 270 (?)
<nik90> elopio: ok
<t1mp> on the other hand, for me it failed only 2 out of 8 runs of the tests.. so not getting them doesn't mean they are not there
<elopio> right.
<elopio> but with the release to devel-proposed we will be able to collect more information.
<nik90> elopio: yeah I noticed that the last function called in the clock app is _click_add_city_button which is related to clicking the toolbar button, hence I thought it was failing at that point
<nik90> but then i noticed return self.main_view.wait_select_single(WorldClock) in the next line. So you are right
<nik90> it is failing to open the page
<pmcgowan> popey, pretty sure I figured out the one liner we need to fix in the javascript engine, will see if Tim can patch it for us or get upstream to do it
<pmcgowan> timo that is
<popey> great!
<popey> i just uninstalled music from my stable #250 phone and cant reinstall it because 250 doesn't know about the new frameworks ☹
<pmcgowan> popey, why does music require 14.04?
<popey> pmcgowan: it has a binary plugin that needed rebuilding
<pmcgowan> popey, that would be the one reason
<popey> well, at the time it had two plugins
<pmcgowan> I did not know it was one of the apps with that dependency
<popey> unless I'm mis-remembering? It definitely has two plugins
<pmcgowan> popey, having a plugin doesn't necessarily make it need rebuilding
<pmcgowan> it needs to somehow be bit by the qreal change
<popey> hm, my phone shipped with music 389 installed
<popey> so there must be some other reason I can't reinstall it
 * popey tries reinstalling
<popey> ok, reinstalled, but it still wont start
<popey> and no log in ~/.cache/upstart
<popey> init: Failed to spawn application-click (com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.389) main process: unable to switch security profile: No such file or directory
<popey> uh
<popey> paging jdstrand
<jdstrand> popey: whatis the output of 'sudo aa-status'?
<popey> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7191037/
<jdstrand> popey: com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.403 is the profile loaded in to the kernel
<jdstrand> popey: yet, you said something is trying to use APP_ID=com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.389
<popey> i did a pkcon install-local com.ubuntu.music_1.3.389_armhf.click
 * popey uninstalls it all and starts again, this phone is a bit of a mess
<jdstrand> popey: you might trying uninstalling the other version, then installing the old version
<popey> oof, tried uninstalling 389, then 403..
<popey> gi._glib.GError: com.ubuntu.music is hidden for user phablet
<popey> click list doesn't show it at all for phablet
<popey> shows 389 for root though
<jdstrand> if click list doesn't show it, then you should be able to try to install 389 again as phablet
<popey> k
<popey> ok, reinstalled and click list shows it
<jdstrand> popey: when it is done, please paste: 'sudo aa-status | grep music'
<popey>    com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.403
<popey> ☹
<jdstrand> popey: what is the pkcon output?
<popey> the usual [==] and Installed   	com.ubuntu.music-1.3.389.armhf          	summary goes here
<jdstrand> popey: what is the output of 'sudo aa-clickhook'
<popey> nothing
<jdstrand> popey: and click list?
<popey> the whole thing?
<jdstrand> (as phablet)
<jdstrand> well, 'click list|grep music'
<popey> com.ubuntu.music	1.3.389
<jdstrand> popey: ls -l /var/lib/apparmor/clicks | grep music ; ls -l /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/*music*
<jdstrand> I did that really weird :)
<jdstrand> ls -l /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/*music* ; ls -l /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/*music*
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7191086/
<jdstrand> popey: /var/lib/apparmor/clicks doesn't show the 389 version
<popey> odd
<jdstrand> popey: which is why click-apparmor didn't generate the policy
<jdstrand> popey: we are in diagnosing click territory here, and I'm probably not the best person to do that
<popey> ok. thanks anyway ☻
<jdstrand> we did narrow it down quite a bit at least
<popey> this phone is a bit of a mess, don't expect users to see this
<jdstrand> popey: I'm guessing that the click symlinks in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click are not correct if you wanted to poke around there yourself
<jdstrand> I'm not sure why that would be (getting back to not the best person :)
<popey> yeah lrwxrwxrwx 1 phablet phablet 54 Apr  1 19:56 com.ubuntu.music -> /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.music/1.3.389
<jdstrand> oh
<popey> thats in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet
<jdstrand> if 389 is preinstalled, I doubt you can use pkcon install-local
<popey> oh
<jdstrand> but I don't *know* that
<jdstrand> I think you want 'click register' instead. not sure if there is a corresponding pkcon command
 * popey will rummage, thanks
<jdstrand> np
<qtros> popey hello! As I promised I helped with the development of calendar app  - reviewed few merge requests and proposed solutions for some bugs. If more help will be required later, I will try to help again :)
<popey> qtros: thanks so much! I do appreciate it
<qtros> popey thanks ;) Can I ask you again to test my project lp:twimgo on your phone via SDK? :)
<popey> qtros: sure thing!
<qtros> popey as you may remember it didn't work fine when running from click ... so can you please share console output with me? :)
<popey> sure
<popey> qtros: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7191167/ that's what I get on my desktop
<popey> in qtcreator
<popey> qtros: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-01-201958.png
<popey> thats what I see on device
<popey> qtros: and same kind of log in qtcreator when run on device http://paste.ubuntu.com/7191176/
<popey> qtros: i need to reboot, back shortly
<qtros> popey thanks a lot! It's a great tip that app doesn't work on your desktop too :)
<qtros> popey wow, seems that it's because of time
<popey> oh?
<qtros> popey time zone or something like that. I ported this app so I don't know all the details, but I've found that your date was "Tue, 01 Apr 2014 19:18:11 UTC" while my "Tue, 01 Apr 2014 19:53:54 GMT"
<qtros> popey so what if "GMT" and "UTC" at end makes sense? ...
<popey> well, they should both be allowed
<popey> both are valid
<popey> although right now the UK is in BST, which is GMT+1
<popey> \o/ timezones.
<qtros> popey wow, app uses handwritten parsing
<qtros> popey exactly like Shorts will need soon :D
<popey> well, pmcgowan seems to have figured out a fix for that
<qtros> can you test again after few minutes? :)
<popey> qtros: sure, just ping me when you need it testing
<qtros> popey already can try :)
<qtros> popey only on desktop
<popey> ok
<popey> qtros: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7191351/
<qtros> popey looks strange, isn't it?
<qtros> 1 hour difference
<qtros> 18:07 GMT+1 isn't equal to 20:07 UTC
<qtros> popey my results is:Multi date: Tue, 01 Apr 2014 20:04:23 GMT
<qtros> twitterDate Wed Apr 02 2014 00:04:23 GMT+0400 (MSK)
<qtros> timeCorrection -1001
<qtros> only 5 min difference allowed as far as I know...
<popey> it's 21:12 here right now
<jincmd> hello
<jincmd> anyone available
<sarnold> jincmd: hello ;) irc tends to work best if you don't 'ask if you can ask', but rather just ask questions..
<qtros> popey can you try it again? :)
<qtros> popey maybe I should switch my timezone myself ... but for natural test try it, please :)
<popey> qtros: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7191394/
<qtros> popey ok thanks! I'll play with it myself :)
<popey> ok ☻
<qtros> popey something wrong with date parsing, can't believe in this :)
<popey> I can ☻
<qtros> popey seems that I should reboot
<popey> good luck!
<qtros> popey to come to London (just in timezone :D)
<jincmd> question
<jincmd> IS ANYONE ERE
<jincmd> here
<jincmd> i am in search of a UBUNTU developer
<sarnold> jincmd: see above
<qtros> jincmd feel free to ask
<jincmd> where could I find a reliable ubuntu edvop
<jincmd> system engineer
<jincmd> I want to build upon ubuntu touch
<jincmd> locally
<jincmd> devop is a word i newly learnt
<jincmd> but seems to be what im looking for
<jincmd> jincmd@gmail.com
<akiva-mobile> huh... unity7 code is hard to read; there are almost like no comments, and then indentation is like 2 spaces. I am trying to clone the hud to make a new function, but I am having a hard time
<akiva-mobile> is there any documentation that I am missing here?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-02
<jincmd> any devop's here
<jincmd> local ubuntu coders
<jincmd> or could anyone point me in the right direction to locating a developer for my project??
<AskUbuntu> what cd burn lib for app development libburn | http://askubuntu.com/q/442174
<jincmd> is there a deeper level to ubuntu chat on IRC?
<jincmd> devop level
<jincmd> hellllooo
<micah2> hey, jincmd, what exactly are you looking for?
<DanChapman> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Reconciliation Day! :-D
<popey> dholbach: beuno there's an inconsistency between the platform and the reviewer checks.. i get an error which says I must have some parameters in my desktop file, but when i run it on device it fails _because_ I have those options
<popey>       "text": "could not find --enable-back-forward in 'webapp-container http://giffgaff.com/?m=1'"
<popey>       "text": "must specify one of --webappUrlPatterns or --webappModelSearchPath"
<popey> yet..
<popey> webapp-container: unrecognized option '--enable-back-forward'
<popey> webapp-container: unrecognized option '--webappUrlPatterns=https?://giffgaff.com/*'
<dholbach> popey, looks like dbarth and jdstrand should have a chat about it - I don't know :-/
<popey> ok
<popey> will file a bug
<mihir> ybon, ping !!
<akiva-mobile> Why is this happening: http://imagebin.org/303420?
<akiva-mobile> http://imagebin.org/303420 ?
<jincmd> anybody around?
<dholbach> jincmd, there are 108 people in this channel
<dholbach> jincmd, if you have a question - just ask and wait a bit :)
<jincmd> would someone tell me where i can find a local ubuntu touch programmer
<jincmd> i want to tweak and rebrand ubuntu
<jincmd> and sell it to consumers
<jincmd> colleges
<jincmd> am i allowed to do that? if so where should i look for a capabble developer  ? meetup.com?
<nik90> zsombi: In the default layout, can I have only one item similar to the conditional layout requirement?
<zsombi> nik90: nope, as the default layout is nota single component, like in ConditionalLayout. Check teh default properties, that will always tell you what can you have :)
<nik90> zsombi: well I am experiencing a bug regarding the visibility of items when switching between default layout and conditional layout if I have multiple items in the default layout
<nik90> zsombi: the bug is gone if I use only one item in the default layout
<nik90> hence the question :)
<zsombi> nik90: and you are not moving the topmost items from teh default layout, only the child items, right?
<nik90> zsombi: well I had a Row(with 2 child items) and a Rectangle which caused the bug when I moved the rectangle and the 2 child items.
<nik90> zsombi: the Rectangle was outside the row to be clear
<nik90> zsombi: so to answer your question, I am moving *one* of the topmost items from the default layotu
<ybon> mihir: pong
<jdstrand> popey: talk to alex-abreu about that ^. it is probably failing earlier (I had a similar issue before)
<popey> jdstrand: fixed, had to re-flash my phone, probably that whole mess we saw yesterday also caused by my crappy install
<jdstrand> ok
<nadrimajstor> Hello everyone,
<nadrimajstor> As it becoming apparent that I will fail to deliver a well polished app for the showdown on time... :(
<nadrimajstor> I want to share some of my thoughts with you...
<nadrimajstor> To set the context, I'm a hw guy and a linux sysadmin by trade. I finished a dozen of MOOCs so I'm not a sw developer by any stretch of the imagination.
<nadrimajstor> * UI elements - working example with a corresponding screenshot is worth more than a thousand words :)
<nadrimajstor> * Help - F1 context aware help is noob saving feature :D
<nadrimajstor> * Prototyping - Working emulator is a must.
<nadrimajstor> * News - One aggregated rss feed with all the things that are happening dev/design/emulator/sdk/tutorials
<nadrimajstor>   (something like http://developer.ubuntu.com/?&feed=rss2 but working one and filled with all the staff)
<nadrimajstor> On a lighter note, I really like the QtQuick and QtCreator with the integrated Ubuntu elements. :)
<nadrimajstor> Speaking of QtQuick... Noob warning :D
<t1mp> nadrimajstor: the UI components have working examples. Screenthots are on our todo list
<t1mp> *screenshots
<nadrimajstor> What is the appropriate way to add onClick event to an icon in the ListItem.Subtitled?
<nadrimajstor> Should I add MouseArea to ListItem.Subtitled or should I start with ListItem.Empty and recreate the Subtitled with modified Icon :?
<t1mp> nadrimajstor: the listitem has a clicked event, but only for the full list item, not for the icon only
<t1mp> nadrimajstor: so if you want only the icon clickable you'd have to create you own (based on Empty)
<t1mp> nadrimajstor: F1 context aware help is also being worked on I think
<t1mp> as is the emulator :)
<t1mp> I think there is a working emulator, but I don't use it myself
<nadrimajstor> I'll wait a bit more for experienced devs to cut out the rough edges... :)
<nadrimajstor> Did I mention that I really like QtQuick? :)
<nadrimajstor> I had a fully working ListView populated with rss feed data in two days... For the same thing in FxOS took me few weeks.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu keyboard shortcut guidelines? | http://askubuntu.com/q/442390
<dpm_> elopio, balloons told me you'd be looking at Reminders tests, so I've just sent you an invite to the Reminders meeting, happening in ~7 mins. If you can make it, that'd be great, if not, we can catch up afterwards
<popey> dpm_: be a couple of mins late, need to reboot, plugin wedged
<dpm_> np
<dpm_> rpadovani, joining us today, or busy with uni?
<elopio> dpm_: I'm here
<elopio> too late?
<DanChapman> dpm_, mzanetti sorry can't make the meeting today. balloons asked me to give the reminders autopilot tests some love and was hoping to get a catch up with progress/blockers so far. I'll try and grab a chat with you guys later
<dpm_> DanChapman, thanks!
<dpm_> elopio, we've just finished, but we can continue on IRC
<mzanetti> dpm_: curious... what's actually the requirement for testing?
<mzanetti> is there some rule like: "there must be at least 1 test or something?"
<mzanetti> wrong quotes... but I hope you still get the meaning
<popey> mzanetti: we need to be able to tell when it breaks, basically.
<popey> mzanetti: we perform autopilot testing on all the main apps on the device on every image, and we need to be sure they're not broken before we promote an image.
<mzanetti> popey: right... that's something I would agree with
<nerochiaro> bfiller: lp:~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-pinch-unzoom (this already contains the mousearea+pincharea fix)
<nerochiaro> bfiller: is what i was mentioning before in the standup
<mzanetti> popey: would we accept qmltests or does it need to be AP?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: thanks
<popey> mzanetti: sounds like a question for qa ㋛
<dpm_> mzanetti, yeah, what popey says. Essentially, we try to add as much coverage as we can, most probably an app with just 1 test would not be accepted to be added to the image. Traditionally we've just been adding AP tests, but we're now also making an effort to add qmltests
<mzanetti> dpm_: ack. answers my question. thanks
<mzanetti> dpm_: I just got the impression that people were saying: we need to add a test so we can add it to the distro
<dpm_> elopio, have you had the chance to look at getting the Reminders tests in shape? We'd like to initiate the process of adding the app to the image this week, and any help from QA will be more than welcome. I know balloons asked you and DanChapman, and he's been looking at it already, which is awesome
<mzanetti> which didn't make too much sense to me
<dpm_> yeah, that's not the case :)
<elopio> dpm_: not yet. But I can get to it today. DanChapman: when will you have some time?
<dpm_> elopio, thanks. Do you have everything you need when you start? Let us know if you need more info
<elopio> dpm_: are there design documents?
<dpm_> elopio, the wiki contains the links to everything we have. The most important docs are the wireframes for the designs and the blueprint. They're all there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Reminders
<elopio> dpm_: that's all I need to start.
<dpm_> elopio, cool. Another thing to bear in mind is that you'll need to set up the Evernote account: it's not a production Evernote account, so you'll have to register at sandbox.evernote.com
<DanChapman> elopio, i will be free from around 16.30 UTC for most of the evening
<dpm_> and from there use those credentials to log in via system settings
<dpm_> the online account plugin is installed by default on the phone, but you'll need to manually install it from the core apps PPA if you run the app on the desktop
<dpm_> DanChapman, do you have everything you need too? Do you need more info?
<DanChapman> dpm_: yes i had a hangout with balloons on monday for a catchup, so i'm good to go on what i need, it's just devising a plan of attack now :-D
<dpm_> awesome, thanks so much DanChapman, Reminders is a critical app that shows how Ubuntu is getting interest from the big names and how creating open source apps for commercial services does work, so this help is extremely appreciated!
<labsin> Hi, I'm trying to build my application in the sdk with cmake. Everything works, but when I click package, I get "There are no click build targets available, Please create a target in the Ubuntu option page"
<labsin> What's the Ubuntu options page?
<dpm_> labsin, you can go to Tools > Options... > Ubuntu
<labsin> dpm_, Owwww.... I see
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i think i'm really stuck on that pinch unzoom problem. who do you think can have a look at it and give me an hand ?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: what's the issue you are seeing exactly?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: after unzooming a few times, apparently at random, when i pinch to unzoom the image isn't zooming out following the pinch anymore, but when the pinch finishes then the unzoom happens all at once
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i can usually reproduce it after four or five unzooms
<nerochiaro> bfiller: especially after i scroll the flickable around a bit, but sometimes even if i don't
<bfiller> nerochiaro: hmnn, not sure. maybe best to document that in the MR and move on for now. maybe artmello can help look at it after he's done with current tasks.
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i'll do so then. do you have any priorities that i should look at after i fix the mousearea-pincharea workaround tests ?
<artmello> bfiller, nerochiaro: ok
<bfiller> nerochiaro: for today I'd say fix those tests and help test artmello MR's that are pending
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok
<labsin> dpm_, do you know how to get the build arch from cmake. I used dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH but it returns amd64 even when packaging for armhf
<dpm_> labsin, that's probably because you're running it from your host (amd64) and not from the click chroot (armhf)?
<labsin> I'm using the packaging option in QtCreator
<dpm_> have you used the "Build > Build in chroot" option?
<labsin> dpm_, no. I removed the build folder and it's building it again in the chroot. I get lines like: Libc: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/librt.so;/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libdl.so;/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libm.so
<labsin> But I will try
<dpm_> bzoltan or zbenjamin, I've not yet packaged an app from the chroot. Does the Publish tab take that into account when building a package? I.e. how can I create an armhf .click package from my amd64 host?
<labsin> dpm_, It builds an armhf click (I made a armhf target in options like  you said)
<labsin> It's just that dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH returns x86_64-linux-gnu
<labsin> I need this to put the libs in the right folder in the click package.
<dpm_> weird. You can have a look at the cmake files for some of our core apps, let me get you a link
<dpm_> labsin, you can try to use the cmake rules we use for reminders: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt#L21
<dpm_> you can ignore the else (CLICK_MODE) part, as you're most likely not building a .deb package too
<labsin> dpm_, oww it uses qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH instead of DEB_BUILD_LULTIARCH
<dpm_> labsin, ah, yes, sorry, I should have seen that when you pasted your line!
<dpm_> of course, that makes sense now
<labsin> no problem. Thanks for the link
<dpm_> np, glad it's sorted
<snwh> someone asked me for an ubuntu open week logo, I forgot who that was.
<popey> snwh: maybe jose
<popey> probably someone in #ubuntu-community-team anyway.
<snwh> i shall pop over there then
<victor__> hi
<victor__> can someone help me?
<pmcgowan> victor__, ask your questions and someone can come along and coment
<qtros> Hi guys! I extremely need help with testing my Twitter client for UP.  Code available in: lp:~mrqtros/twimgo/total-utc/
<qtros> popey seems that only you can help me again :D
<qtros> Can someone help me with testing strange behavior in my Showdown app? I need help ...
<sarnold> qtros: irc works best if you just ask questions to the void -- sometimes answers will come back and sometimes not, but it usually works better than asking if anyone will answer a question..
<gerlowskija> So I just loaded tried cloning and firing up the Terminal App on my desktop (through the Ubuntu SDK on Trusty), but I'm getting QML errors (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7196499/) and the display looks mangled.  Has anyone seen a similar problem before?
<gerlowskija> Are there any extra packages I need installed to get things working? (My guess right now is it's a setup/config problem).
<vthompson> balloons, are you around?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-03
<AskUbuntu> List of Best java application in ubuntu(Linux) | http://askubuntu.com/q/442662
<dholbach> good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<DanChapman> popey ping
<dholbach> hey DanChapman
<dholbach> DanChapman, I just moved over the trojitá daily builds to the core apps ppa
<dholbach> so they should be available whenever the ppa machinery is feeling like it ;-)
<dholbach> and it's just beautiful to see how well it's already working
<DanChapman> morning dholbach, brilliant it will be good to get a regular build going :-)
<DanChapman> dholbach: yes it's coming along nicely and so quick. I was quite stunned with the speed it can pull in a massive mailbox
<dholbach> greta work :)
<dholbach> I hope we can find a few more people to work on it :)
<nik90> zsombi: Another Ubuntu Layouts bug -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR-ZkZ9ZOjA
<nik90> zsombi: This is before and after using your MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts-fix1298886/+merge/213611
<nik90> Reference code: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/cliffhanger/convergence-1
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Find a Rainbow Day! :-D
<danielbeck_> Hello. I published the game "Green Mahjong" in the click store. Since I have no ubuntu touch device, I wanted to ask if someone could try the game.
<mzanetti> danielbeck_: hmm.. the toolbar is really tiny
<mzanetti> danielbeck_: and dragging the game board is quite hard to do.
<mzanetti> yeah. can't click anything of the toolbar. its too small
<mzanetti> danielbeck_: http://i.imgur.com/FaZPpf4.jpg
<dpm> morning popey, shall we run a session to get involved to core app development at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/trusty/Timetable ?
<popey> DanChapman: pong, did you get your answer from dholbach ?
<dholbach> popey, what was the question?
<popey> i dunno, it was just a ping ☻
<DanChapman> popey, errr what was it..... i've forgotten
<popey> dpm: yes, jose mailed me about it, lets do that.
<dpm> \o/
<DanChapman> popey that was it.... I was wondering if you had created a trello board for email client yet? :-D
<popey> DanChapman: no, will do asap
<popey> if you update the wiki I'll copy the status over
<zsombi>  nik90: HomeTab.qml Layouts default layout does not have anything to lay out?
<nik90> zsombi: The HomeTab.qml default layout has the Flickable (which contains all the items) to lay out
<zsombi> nik90: I don't see it named...
<DanChapman> popey, ack
<nik90> zsombi: I notice that the Flickable has not been given an ID
<dpm> popey, would Wed 23 Apr, 16:00UTC work for you for the session?
<zsombi> nik90: I don't see any Layout.itemName assigned anywhere in the default layout...
<popey> thats 17:00 till 18:00 for me... yeah, should be okay
<zsombi> nik90: sorry Layouts.item assignment I mean...
<nik90> zsombi: oh yeah, I don't use those items in the ConditionalLayout. Hence I did not declare Layouts.item for them.
<zsombi> nik90: so the conditional layout is just a separate layout, not transferring anything from the defaul tone?
<nik90> zsombi: thinking about it now, yeah :D ...I did not realise that until you mentioned it.
<danielbeck_> mzanetti: thanks.
<zsombi> ok
<nik90> zsombi: Should I remove them from the default layout?
<danielbeck_> mzanetti: what device do you use?
<dpm> popey, ok, added session! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/trusty/Timetable
<mzanetti> danielbeck_: nexus 4
<nik90> zsombi: btw the original plan was to use the components in the default layout in the Conditional layout as well. But I realised that the carousel doesn't scale well in the tablet form. Hence I decided to use different components in the tablet layout.
<zsombi> well... not really, it shoudl be all fine... have you tried to remove the opacity binding to see whether it returns back to the default layout well? or was the video made without my fix MP?
<popey> dpm: thanks
<nik90> zsombi: I used your fix MP. Also I tried this with/without the opacity binding.
<danielbeck_> mzanetti: on the screenshot, the board is mostly outside the screen. Did you drag it there, or was it so when you started the game?
<zsombi> and the defautl wasn't revealed still?
<mzanetti> danielbeck_: I dragged it there, the only way to get the toolbar in
<danielbeck_> mzanetti: could you try what happens when you hold the phone in landscape mode?
<nik90> zsombi: yes, the default wasn't still revealed
<mzanetti> danielbeck_: nothing
<nik90> zsombi: I added a onVisibleChanged function there and I notice that the items in the default layout change from true to false when switching from phone to tablet layout. But when the bug appears, the visible property is still false and doesn't change to true when going back to the default layout.
<zsombi> nik90: hmm... ok... that's bad then :/ The issue with the Tab changing caused default layout screwup might be caused by the Tab switch visibility handling...
<nik90> zsombi: oh..I suppose then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1300668 needs to be raised to critical priority since it will affect all apps with tabs.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300668 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Cannot use visible property reliably while using Ubuntu Layouts" [High,Confirmed]
<zsombi> nik90: yeah... looks like...
<zsombi> nik90: do you need this fix by 14.04 release, or can it come a bit later?
<zsombi> nik90: asking this because we have a bunch of bugs we need to sort out by release date...
<nik90> zsombi: this bug can wait post 14.04 release. I will be occupied with University stuff for a while.
<zsombi> nik90: ok, however the nested bug seems to be also valid still... the test/use case is pretty complex I see, so you could attach the video to the bug as well. Also a small sample code that actually reveals the issue would be nice.
<nik90> zsombi: so 2 bugs? In the nested layouts, the default layout is also hidden. So it could be the same bug I attached above?
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps... I need to check it deeper in order to express... well, add the video to this mentioned bug, it seems to be related to this anyway...
<zsombi> nik90: and let's keep the other one as is
<nik90> ok
<mihir> dpm, ping !!!
<mihir> dpm, got any updates from designs  ?
<popey> DanChapman: what's your trello account?
<DanChapman> popey, username is: dpniel  or  << @ubuntu.com if you need email
<popey> that worked
<DanChapman> popey , excellent thanks :-)
<popey> np
<Mirv> popey: was there someone affected by bug #1298978 around who'd like to confirm the bug fix
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298978 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QtQuick V4 Date.Parse() does not support RFC2822 date format" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298978
<Mirv> +"?"
<Mirv> since upstream is already all 5.3 and apparently they've fixed it in qtbase, they're not interested in that patch probably but we can have it
<pmcgowan> Mirv, thats not good that they will not patch 5.2
<pmcgowan> Mirv, thanks for fixing it btw
<ogra_> should we probably all just take 6 months off and start over with Ubuntu Touch in 6 months with Qt 5.5 ?
<Mirv> pmcgowan: it's not, but they don't really have a branch for 5.2 as they'll owerwrite the release branch with 5.3 soon
<seb128> overwrite the release branch?
<seb128> are they doing rolling releases? ;-)
<Mirv> although they'll have a version specific branch in the future http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/development/2014-February/015786.html
<pmcgowan> Mirv, we should press them on this, its BS
<Mirv> seb128: when 5.3.0 is released the stable branch gets merged to release branch, and later on the dev branch gets merged to stable starting 5.4 stabilization while dev will become 5.5
<ogra_> seb128, rather "destructive releases" by the sounds of it
<justcarakas> is there a way to change your namespace ? or do I need to create a new account than ?
<beuno> justcarakas, if you haven't uploaded an app with that namespace
<beuno> it should be doable
<justcarakas> I don't think I ever published an app
<JamesTait> justcarakas, you should be able to change your namespace here: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/account/
<JamesTait> If, as beuno says, you haven't published an app before.
<justcarakas> it worked, thanks, I didn't find it :)
<timppa> Any ideas why my pygtk app's webview which shows a page with form is not clickable? Buttons don't work and radio buttons are not selectable.
<justcarakas> but now I did find it abviously :p
<timppa> on regular browser the page works fine
<JamesTait> justcarakas, glad we could help. :)
<justcarakas> hurray my first app is published, to bad I have to wait till sunday to post about it because I have a concussion and am officially not allowed on a computer :p
<dpm> justcarakas, congrats in any case, and get off the computer :)
<AskUbuntu> Publishing my first application on PPA (Launchpad) | http://askubuntu.com/q/442866
<dholbach> popey, DanChapman: do we know of anyone who tried to build trojita on arm?
<dholbach> I just saw this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/171683724/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.trojita_0.4.1%2B1-0~4145~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dholbach> looks like a test hung (note the "Build killed with signal 15 after 150 minutes of inactivity" at the end of the log)
<dholbach> mhall119, ^?
<popey> i think mhall119 and I built it on-device during our playing early on
<popey> but not since
<dholbach> ok.. I'll try to build it in a chroot and see what happens
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<t1mp> ahayzen: hello
<ahayzen> t1mp, I'm trying to reproduce the issues you stated here https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171/comments/505126
<ahayzen> t1mp, are you just running the clock AP tests?
<ahayzen> t1mp, and is this on device or on desktop? or should it matter?
<t1mp> ahayzen: it was on nexus4
<t1mp> ahayzen: initially I was running tests for all apps, but since only clock-app failed I tried multiple times afterwards with only clock
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok thanks i'll see if i can figure out how to test that :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: I was suspecting that something in those tests was not stable, and the changes that you made in some unexpected way would make those tests fail more often
<t1mp> ahayzen: elopio tried to reproduce multiple times but couldn't
<t1mp> but he had a slightly newer image.. maybe it got fixed?
<ahayzen> hmm interesting
<ahayzen> ok i'm on 275 i'll see if i can get it
<t1mp> ahayzen: I am running other tests now for a landing.. but when those tests are done, I can test with your changes again
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks
<t1mp> ahayzen: CI didn't run automatically after your commit sright?
<t1mp> *commits right
<ahayzen> t1mp, no it doesn't i only merged with trunk though
<t1mp> ahayzen: ok, I asked in #ubuntu-ci-eng if someone can trigger CI for su
<t1mp> *us
<t1mp> I have a typing disorder today
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks
<popey> kalikiana: any idea when https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1289695 will land?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1289695 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Title for all Core apps should be improved/localized for Desktop" [High,In progress]
<ahayzen> t1mp, how are we running AP tests for the clock app these days? i tried, phablet-click-test-setup --click ubuntu-clock-app; phablet-test-run -v ubuntu-clock-app but it looks like the AP stuff isn't there?
<t1mp> ahayzen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7198827/
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks
<t1mp> I'm not sure if that is the way it is supposed to be done, but I happen to do it like that
<t1mp> ahayzen: if you get results, please add them to the MR
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, popey, kyleN: so... how about a docs day today? :-D
<dpm> dholbach, I think kyleN and (partly) I are already having our own scopes doc day :)
<kalikiana> popey: soon… it's ready so in the next batch or therafter it should go in
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok i ran all of the tests and got 1 failure appears to be the same as this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/7185550/
<popey> kalikiana: this week?
<ahayzen> t1mp, however I have run specifically that test (ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_clock.TestClock.test_enable_seconds_settings_must_show_second_hand failed for me) again on its own 5 times and it was fine
<ahayzen> t1mp, this was my failure http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7198940/
<t1mp> ahayzen: weird. I was getting similar stuff, but different failures for each time I ran the app
<ahayzen> t1mp, are they just flaky tests?
<t1mp> ahayzen: it may be coincidence, but it seemed the failures were more frequent with your changes included than without
<t1mp> ahayzen: but it is difficult to tell since with each set of changes I only ran the tests like 4 times..
<t1mp> ahayzen: I think so. tricky...
<t1mp> elopio: ^ what do you think?
<ahayzen> t1mp, hmmm maybe if i go back to the trunk sdk and see if i can get the same/similar issues?
<kalikiana> popey: yeah, whatever the next opportunity I catch when a silo gets opened
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes that is good to compare
<t1mp> ahayzen: thanks a lot for running the tests
<ahayzen> t1mp, i'm attempting to rollback now ... no problem :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: I was running tests for several days last week, and to be honest I don't find it the most exciting work
<ahayzen> t1mp, heh....i like watching it type itself :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes it is fun to see it two or three times ;)
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah lol
<t1mp> ahayzen: it is also fun when you decide to start all tests in the night before sleeping, and then a few hours later the music-app-tests begin ;)
<ahayzen> t1mp, ahaha the number of times i've done tht at 3 in the morning and nearly woken my flat
<popey> the sooner we get rid of that music the better
<popey> can we just run it through audacity to reduce the volume down to near-zero ☻
<ahayzen> popey, we should have a lullaby as our test music
<popey> +1
<t1mp> or spooky sounds from a scary movie :)
<popey> ☻
<ahayzen> lol
<popey> ahayzen: gah, i can't test music 409 on #250 because it barfs in one way, and it barfs another way on latest proposed..
<ahayzen> popey, barfs?
<ahayzen> popey, i'll try once the clock-app tests are done
<popey> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 33281: ordinal not in range(128)
<popey> i get that on #250
<popey> and on 275 it just goes all wrong, and I can't really tell if it's the image or the tests right now
<ahayzen> popey, tht issue if a python 2->3 IIRC
<popey> yeah.
<popey> right, will concentrate on getting it working on 275
<ahayzen_> t1mp, i've run the clock-app tests 3 times and they have passed each time :/
<t1mp> ahayzen_: that is on a clean image without your packages?
<ahayzen_> t1mp, that was with me reverting the changes...i think i'm gonna reflash in a minute to double check
<dholbach> popey, DanChapman, mhall119: looks like the new armhf build is going to fail at the same spot in the build: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+build/5875772
<dholbach> (build started 4h ago)
<dholbach> the one before got killed at "4 hours, 13 minutes, 29.9 seconds": https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+build/5875511
<dholbach> and my local build (through qemu) is still in process
<dholbach> and looks like test 1 already segfaulted
<dholbach> would a logfile of the build be sufficient for a bug report?
<dpm> hi elopio, how did you get on with the Reminders tests?
<ahayzen_> popey, all the tests passed when running my hacky script...
<popey> ahayzen_: on which image?
<ahayzen_> popey, this is my script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7199223/ when i then exec with $ ./script lp:music-app music_app
<ahayzen_> popey, 275
<popey> hmm, seems music app doesn't see my "music"
 * popey clears mediascanner cache and starts again
<ahayzen_> popey, do u have music on ur device?
<popey> only the 3 tracks
<popey> \o/ running now
<ahayzen_> \o/
<popey> i need a special script for this which clears out music, wipes mediascanner caches, reboots, sets us up the bomb and runs the tests
<popey> (which, frankly, I shouldn't need) ☻
<ahayzen_> popey, yep its pretty messy at the moment
<ahayzen_> popey, although it is 'supposed' to backup ur music and make copies etc
<popey> ahayzen_: tests pass!
<ahayzen_> popey, \o/
<elopio> dpm: yesterday I just started looking at the code, the documents and the UI.
<elopio> I'll try to list the main tests today, and maybe write one. DanChapman: you around?
<elopio> t1mp, ahayzen_: to understand that error I would need to see what's going on the UI. Can you keep an eye when it fails and then tell me what's going on?
<elopio> like, the toolbar is not opened, or it seems to be clicking in the wrong place.
<ahayzen_> elopio, i've just reflashed and am double checking it doesn't occur with trunk, will try again in a bit and see if i can spot anything strange
<dpm> thanks elopio, do you think QA-wise we can have it in shape to propose it for inclusion to the image on Monday?
<elopio> ahayzen_: thanks. Bonus points if you can capture a video :D
<ahayzen_> elopio, and how would i do that?
<elopio> ahayzen_: there's mirscreencast, but I don't know if it's usable on the phone. So what I've been doing is holding a camera in front of the phone :)
<elopio> that's why I said it's bonus points, not nice.
<ahayzen_> elopio, hah awesome
<ahayzen_> t1mp, elopio, just ran the tests with trunk again and they all passed
<DanChapman> elopio yes i'm around
<DanChapman> :-)
<ahayzen_> elopio, when i run all of the clock tests together i get random failures on different tests, then if i choose one of the tests that fails and rerun it many times the issue doesn't appear to occur :/
<elopio> ahayzen_: hah, that's a good clue.
<elopio> ahayzen_: does it happen with your branch, or with trunk?
<ahayzen_> elopio, it only fails with my patch
<elopio> dpm: having the basic tests by monday it's going to be hard, I think. But if somebody runs the tests manually while they are automated, that's not a blocker for including it on the image.
<elopio> we should have at least a couple ready by monday.
<ahayzen_> elopio, do u see similar behaviour or are you running other tests?
<DanChapman> elopio I have all day tomorrow free to get as many tests done as possible. What your thoughts on the key tests to get implemented first
<elopio> ahayzen_: I'm reflashing. Then I need to run a couple of tests for unity, a couple for the dialer, and then I'll try your branch.
<elopio> on my previous many attempts, I was just running one test.
<elopio> it's harder to notice when one fails when many are running, but I'll give it a try looking at the autopilot console.
<ahayzen_> elopio, i just notice that after running all them i get failures, then i pick one of them to run on its own and it doesn't appear to fail
<ahayzen_> elopio, i keep trying see if one of them will fail on its own
<mzanetti> popey: hey, you don't happen to know a way to reproduce this by now? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1300326
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300326 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell randomly freezes with grey tint" [High,Confirmed]
<elopio> It's so weird your branch is causing this, thanks for your help ahayzen_.
<ahayzen_> elopio, it is rather strange
<popey> mzanetti: repeatedly lock the phone with the power button then quickly swipe the welcome screen to the left
<popey> mzanetti: davmor2 and I both hit it numerous times with #274 and #275
<mzanetti> popey: yeah, that's what I'm doing here for 15 minutes already :D managed to see it once
<popey> yeah, 1 in 15 mins seems about right
<dpm> sounds good, thanks elopio!
<elopio> dpm, DanChapman, without the evernote account, the application just does nothing when I try to add a note. Shouldn't it tell me to register an account?
<davmor2> mzanetti: yeap I can go with that, I've hit it closing apps and off of the welcome screen most annoying
<mzanetti> hmm... closing apps might make it easier to write something automated. thanks davmor2
<popey> elopio: bug 1289342
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1289342 in Ubuntu Reminders app "[desktop] When running the application without an evernote account, the warning is only given on the terminal window" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289342
<davmor2> mzanetti: that is swiping it out of the way to close it, if that makes sense
<elopio> popey: so fixed but not released to the store?
<dpm> elopio, I thought the version from trunk would ask you to create an account if none is set up?
<dpm> are you testing from there or from the store?
<elopio> dpm: this time, from the store.
<popey> correct elopio
<elopio> I'll provision it with click buddy.
<elopio> thanks.
<dpm> ok, great
<popey> dpm: any reason we shouldn't bump the store version to latest trunk?
<popey> and/or mzanetti ^
<dpm> popey, I can't think of any reason why we shouldn't update the store
<mzanetti> popey: hmm... its not going to be worse. the bad bug should be visible with both.
<dpm> yeah
<mzanetti> we had some fixes in the meantime, yes.
<popey> ok, I'll do the necessary and get it updated
<dpm> thanks popey
<popey> thanks
<dpm> and now I need to run, see you all tomorrow!
<mzanetti> o/
<justcarakas> where can I find the form for the ubuntu-app-showdown ?
<t1mp> justcarakas: http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/ there is an "App Showdown Form" link under (1)
<justcarakas> thanks wasn't there yet when I looked earlyer today
<mihir> popey, ping !!
<mihir> popey, around ?
<popey> yo ☻
<popey> I'm around ☻
<mihir> popey, okay :) just in few more mins
<popey> ☻
<AskUbuntu> Cannot import directory path to qmlscene | http://askubuntu.com/q/443070
<popey> mihir: got my eye on the channel, no worries :D
<mihir> popey, thanks a lot.
<gerlowskija> Dumb question: How do I import music on the Music App?
<popey> gerlowskija: plug it into a computer via usb and drag music to the Music folder
<popey> not dumb, you're not the first to ask that question!
<gerlowskija> I'm running on my desktop..should it just be reading out of the ~/Music folder there too?
<gerlowskija> and it's dumb that I couldn't find where-ever previous people asked ;-p
<popey> heh
<popey> yeah, it looks in ~/Music and you need to have mediascanner running
<popey> which populates the database
<popey> sorry, I assumed you were using a mobile device
<gerlowskija> I wish..working on getting a phone to test soon.  Thanks popey!
<israel>  Is there any Ubuntu specific documentation for gestures?  Do any of the Ubuntu elements already include gesture support?  Or Do I need a specific GestureArea{} & import?  Is there any sort of documentation about this issue yet?
<israel> This is of course QML ubuntu touch specific.  I have already asked on #ubuntu-touch
<israel>  Is there any Ubuntu specific documentation for gestures?  Do any of the Ubuntu elements already include gesture support?  Or Do I need a specific GestureArea{} & import?  Is there any sort of documentation about this issue yet?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-04
<israel>  Is there any Ubuntu specific documentation for gestures?  Do any of the Ubuntu elements already include gesture support?  Or Do I need a specific GestureArea{} & import?  Is there any sort of documentation about this issue yet?
<israel> Does anyone here know if Gestures are included in some of the base Ubuntu Components?  Do we need to include GestureArea for things, or is it built in?  If it is built in which components can take the gestures (i.e. onPinch, etc..)
<israel> Also, is there any sort of documentation underway for multitouch gesture integration (or other things like the long Tap)
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> renato, ping !
<mihir> renato, in EDS , deleting event , do we have an option to delete only single occurrence or whole events ?
<mihir> calendar bug #1292076
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292076 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Delete confirmation while deleting event." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292076
<mihir> balloons, ping
<mihir> anyidea , what is reason behind faling this MR ?https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1292076/+merge/214174
<mihir> it says some po files
<AskUbuntu> a tool to graphical presentation of codes | http://askubuntu.com/q/443217
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Walk to Work Day! :-D
<nik90> t1mp: is zsombi away for the day? I don't see him online
<nik90> Good morning everyone
<mihir> Good Morning nik90 :)
<nik90> mihir: Good morning. I read on g+ that you got your ubuntu membership.
<nik90> mihir: congratulations!
<mihir> nik90, thanks a lot :)
<nik90> charles, renato: Any thoughts on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283859 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283859 in Ubuntu Clock App "Updated recurring alarm values are not reflected in the indicator until phone reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> charles, renato: I talked to zsombi, who tried fixing it on the SDK side, however the fix did not work. He mentioned it might have to do with EDS. Can you confirm and perhaps let me know if we can get a fix before 14.04 release?
<t1mp> nik90: I don't know
<nik90> t1mp: ok..np. I will wait and see.
<mihir> dpm, ping !!
<dpm> hi mihir
<mihir> dpm, i am confused , but a question  :- If i create recurrent event daily for 30 mins , it should be visible in week view that i have event daily
<mihir> am i right
<mihir> ?
<mihir> but currently if you see, it is visible on the same date only !! i don't this is bug or not
<dpm> mihir, in Week view you should see the event repeated each day. That is, you should see a row of events from left to right of the screen, covering each day of the week
<dpm> if it's not like that, it's probably a bug
 * dpm fires calendar
<mihir> could you just test on device and confirm i'll file bug
<mihir> i don't know this may be EDS as well  need to confirm with kunal.
<dpm> mihir, please file the bug first and then I'll confirm (i.e. don't block on me)
<dpm> or someone else can confirm
<mihir> dpm, Bug #1302439
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302439 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Recurrence of event , event bubble is not showing up in week view." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302439
<mihir> how can we pass variable and values to the dialog box ??
<mihir> i am trying this but didn't work , PopupUtils.open(deleteDialog,{"isParentId" : true})
<dpm> thanks mihir
<AskUbuntu> Type in Gujarati using English Keyboard QT | http://askubuntu.com/q/443260
<mzanetti> popey: hey, I was just wondering why GetMeWheels is not in the store any more
<mzanetti> then I installed the click package manually and turns out that the device doesn't have QtPositioning installed :/
<mzanetti> is that intentional?
<nik90> dpm: victor replied to your comment in the MR https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1290492-clock/+merge/210321
<nik90> dpm: Do we merge what we have got and push the cmake setup to another MP?
<dpm> nik90, ok, that sounds good to me
<nik90> dpm: thnx
<dholbach> In 2m (13 UTC) we're going to have a feedback session about our HTML5 App Dev story on http://ubuntuonair.com/  - just a quick reminder.
<dholbach> we're hanging out on #ubuntu-on-air - so feel free to ask your questions there and give your feedback there
<dholbach> daker, ^ :)
<dholbach> do we have anyone here with feedback or questions about html5 app development?
<nik90> fginther: we are having a jenkins issue while merging a branch. output at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/1968/console
<nik90> fginther: part of MP https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1290492-clock/+merge/210321
<fginther> nik90, There was a broken package as a result of apt-get upgrade on the mediumtest server (happens once in a while when on the development release). I've fixed the broken package and have retriggered the build.
<nik90> fginther: thnx
<daker> dholbach: ouch sorry :( i was distracted by other things
<dholbach> daker, don't worry - it's all good - I guess you're in touch with Alex and David all the time anyway ;-)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: ping :)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: hi
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: I've just seen your comment on mp :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: So, if I add that, where will the button go?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: which button?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: first: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/167533223/2014-02-25%2009.45.52.jpg
<PaoloRotolo> before*
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: after: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/167533223/2014-02-25%2009.45.52.jpg
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: there's a switch on the right
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: oh yeah remove that switch
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: we cannot enable/disable alarms atm due to a bug. So for this cycle, we are removing that switch
<elopio> DanChapman, dpm: I'm sorry, I started really late yesterday.
<elopio> but now I have a bunch of reviews, can you take a look?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/+branches?field.lifecycle=CURRENT&field.lifecycle-empty-marker=1&field.sort_by=oldest+first&field.sort_by-empty-marker=1
<dpm> elopio, thanks! On it
<elopio> dpm: I also need somebody to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1302287
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302287 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Can't launch reminders app from trunk on the phone" [Undecided,New]
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: well right now all timer will be green, right?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: yes
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: ok, no problem :)
<dpm> elopio, looking...
<dpm> mzanetti, hum, bug 1302287 looks a bit strange, there haven't been any recent cmake changes that could have caused this, right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302287 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Can't launch reminders app from trunk on the phone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302287
<dpm> elopio, on this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/autopilot-start_app/+merge/214154 can you explain to me what the decorators do?
<elopio> dpm: sure. They log the name of the method and the parameters that it was called with.
<dpm> ok, gotcha, thanks
<elopio> we have it precisely to avoid the debug statements inside the methods.
<dpm> makes sense
<dpm> elopio, and on that same MP:
<dpm> 49	+ self.useFixture(fixtures.EnvironmentVariable(
<dpm> 50	+ 'QML2_IMPORT_PATH', newvalue='../../src/plugin'))
<dpm> this means the cmake build will always need to be done in the source tree to find the built plugin, if I understand it correctly?
<elopio> dpm: no, that one doesn't require a build. We just need to add the path where Evernote.qml to the import path.
<elopio> otherwise the application fails to load and the window is empty.
<dpm> ok
<charles> nik90, renato, zsombi, I can confirm I'm seeing bug #1283859 as well. Investigating to see where the bug is...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283859 in Ubuntu Clock App "Updated recurring alarm values are not reflected in the indicator until phone reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283859
<charles> s/seeing/still seeing/
<elopio> dpm: however, I could not run cmake from a different directory.
<elopio> that's why on the README I put cmake .
<elopio> is there a better way to build it?
<nik90> charles: thnx. Please let us know where the issues lies in so that we can fix it before release.
<nik90> charles: when you find it
<dpm> elopio, I usually use Qt Creator to do the build, and that builds it in a separate directory for me
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: just a note. When you finish the implementation, we will need to modify the AP tests. But rest assured I will do that one for you :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: thank you :D
<dpm> elopio, how do I run AP on that branch? Do I need to pass any arguments? I've just done a local build with cmake . && make
<elopio> dpm: the instructions I put on the README should work. Actually, it would be nice if you give them a try
<elopio> after make
<elopio> cd tests/autopilot
<elopio> autopilot run reminders
<dpm> elopio, ah, sorry, I did read the README when I did the first review, but I should have paid more attention :)
<dpm> trying them now
<dpm> elopio, I'm missing a dependency, which package do I need to install? "ImportError: No module named ubuntuuitoolkit"
<mzanetti> dpm: re that bug. no, I'm not aware of anything that changed in this regard
<elopio> dpm: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<dpm> ok
<nik90> zsombi: quick ping
<nik90> zsombi: we have an issue with the clock app where in the tablet form, the switch button is not rendered properly. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1283280
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283280 in Ubuntu Clock App "Switch for “Repeats” in “Edit Alarm” is badly rendered when in tablet mode" [Low,Confirmed]
<nik90> zsombi: sorry ignore above bug ^^...I can no longer reproduce it.
<dpm> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_go_to_accounts/+merge/214161/comments/507728
<elopio> dpm: where are you running that?
<elopio> dpm: that's not the right question. Are you seeing the dialog in the window opened by the test?
<elopio> and what version of autopilot do you have installed?
<elopio> nik90: this was the last piece of work needed to make the clock tests rock https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1275060-list_view_out_of_view/+merge/210267
<elopio> I'll propose a branch to remove a couple of the TODOs I left there.
<dpm> elopio, sorry, just got off the phone
<dpm> elopio, how do I find out the version of AP I've got? Do you want just the package version?
<davmor2> Who works on the weather-app please
<dpm> davmor2, that's m-b-o, but he's not online right now. What's up?
<dpm> elopio, and to answer the first question, I do see a window popping up before the test fails
<elopio> dpm: apt-cache policy python-autopilot
<davmor2> dpm: scroll on manta is really slow when you choose a day for weather
<elopio> I'm using there a feature that was released last week.
<dpm> davmor2, would you mind filing a bug? I don't know off the top of my head what could be causing this
<davmor2> dpm: will do I'll get a video of it but I'll be in a meeting in a second so it'll be after that
<dpm> elopio, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7203817/
<dpm> that'd be perfect, thanks davmor2!
<elopio> dpm: that should be a good version. I need some minutes and then I'll be back to you to think what could be going wrong.
<elopio> dpm: one more thing, did you cmake . && make on this branch?
<dpm> elopio, I had done cmake . && make on the prerequisite branch. I then merged this into that one and ran autopilot. Shall I just check out a clean branch and re-run cmake and build?
<elopio> dpm: you should do it again because I added a couple of objectName properties.
<dpm> elopio, ok, on it
<nik90> elopio: awesome thnx
<charles> renato, zsombi, nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1283859/comments/5
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283859 in Ubuntu Clock App "Updated recurring alarm values are not reflected in the indicator until phone reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<dpm> elopio, clean checkout, ran cmake . && make && cd tests/autopilot && autopilot run reminders, got the same failure as above
<mhall119> Kaleo: how do I use http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.PerformanceMetrics.PerformanceOverlay/ ?
<mhall119> just put it in a MainView or something?
<Kaleo> mhall119, actually MainView has it by default
<nik90> charles: ah ..so killing and restarting evolution-calendar-factory shows updated values..hmm
<renato> charles, no idea what is happening, I can check my code later
<nik90> renato: ^^
<renato> charles, to see if I am missing something
<elopio> dpm: do  you know how to use the autopilot vis?
<renato> charles, maybe I need to call some flush function
<Kaleo> mhall119, set PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY=1 when running
<renato> charles, but I have unit tests for that and is working fine
<mhall119> Kaleo: doesn't appear to do anything for me (still on Saucy)
<nik90> Kaleo: where do you set PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY=1 ? In the MainView?
<Kaleo> nik90, environment variable
<dpm> elopio, I've only used it once quite a while ago, but I can give it another go if you tell me what I need to look for
<nik90> Kaleo: ah ok
<mhall119> Kaleo: just tried PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY=1 qmlscene calendar.qml
<elopio> dpm, yes please. Run the application by going to src/app
<elopio> ./reminders
<dpm> ok
<elopio> oh, no, wait, that won't start it with testability.
<Kaleo> hang on
<elopio> dpm: ./reminerds -testability
<dpm> elopio, oh, wait, does it make a difference if I've got an account set up?
<elopio> then, on another window autopilot vis
<Kaleo> I'm stupid
<elopio> dpm: oh, yeah, if you have an account setup you won't get the dialog.
<elopio> I haven't finished the code to remove existing accounts.
<dpm> ok, will remove the account
<Kaleo> mhall119, nik90, once the var is set and you are running, tap 4 times quickly anywhere in the app
<mhall119> ah ha!  brilliant!
<nik90> Kaleo: awesome that worked
<mhall119> Kaleo: when running on a device from qtc, is this parameter set?
<Kaleo> mhall119, nope
<Kaleo> mhall119, well, maybe :)
<Kaleo> mhall119, check with zbenjamin to be sure
<dpm> elopio, after disabling the account test passes now :)
<elopio> dpm: yes, for now I'm assuming a clean slate.
<nik90> Kaleo: is 17ms good while scrolling up/down
<nik90> ?
<Kaleo> nik90, no :)
<elopio> things started getting complicated when trying to add accounts.
<mhall119> zbenjamin: is PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY=1 set when running an app on a device from qtc? and if not, can we make that happen (either by default or as another "Run on device with metrics" option?
<Kaleo> nik90, everything has to be under 16
<charles> renato: I don't know what to think, then. The issue is literally happening outside of the indicator-datetime-service process, so it's not a bug there. And if qtorganizer5-eds is able to confirm that evolution-calendar-factory returns the new values, it's not a bug there
<Kaleo> nik90, under 10 is best
<nik90> Kaleo: I will report some bug reports to add some labels to the performance overlay like 10ms is Optimum and so on.
<nik90> Kaleo: btw I am just using a normal flickable to scroll up/down. and yet it goes to 17ms.
<nik90> Kaleo: is it due to the contents in the flickable
<Kaleo> nik90, it's already colored for that :)
<Kaleo> nik90, is that on the device?
<Kaleo> (red is bad)
<nik90> Kaleo: no on desktop
<Kaleo> nik90, right so that's a quirk of the driver
<charles> renato: my first guess is that something's different between production and your tests s.t. the cache in your tests doesn't fall out of sync
<Kaleo> nik90, what's your GPU?
<renato> charles, could you give me a small binary that prints the recurrence , then I can test it, writing with qorganizer and reading with this binary
<charles> renato: The problem with that theory is that I don't see how it would happen :D
<nik90> Kaleo: Nvidia 755M
<Kaleo> nik90, ok
<charles> renato: but I don't see many good alternatives :/
<nik90> Kaleo: I will try testing it on device and see what the value there is...pretty nice tool
<Kaleo> nik90, try with setting __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=0 as well
<charles> renato: would a diff to indicator-datetime that you can run from a terminal be sufficient?
<charles> renato: that would be much faster to get to you than a standalone small binary... :)
<nik90> Kaleo: still same output, but I think I know why..I have optimus with Nvidia+Intel. So it could be that intel is running atm which makes the outputs the same before and after
<Kaleo> nik90, right so
<Kaleo> nik90, I thought nVidia did not have the issue, for Intel do:
<Kaleo> nik90, vblank_mode=0
<nik90> Kaleo: whenever the clock hand moves it goes to 17ms and back to 2ms in idle :)
<nik90> Kaleo: same 17ms when swiping to delete, scrolling up/down etc.
<Kaleo> nik90, that means bad :)
<Kaleo> nik90, still your laptop?
<nik90> Kaleo: I should test with a blank app with a simple animation to see how it goes
<Kaleo> nik90, yes
<nik90> Kaleo: not sure. I have both vblank_mode and _gl_sync_to_vblank set to 0
<dpm> elopio, ok, approved your last branch. I've started looking at the issue you had with launching the app, but I seem to now have issues with click-buddy myself: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7203936/
<elopio> dpm: I haven't tried click-buddy without the --provision.
<dpm> I just wanted to examine the local click package
<Elleo> is there anything special needed for snap decisions on UT? We have a notification that shows up fine if it doesn't have a "x-canonical-snap-decisions" hint, but if it does then it never gets displayed (and notify_notification_show() doesn't report an error)
<Elleo> however it works fine on the desktop
<nik90> Kaleo: yup its my computer or the toolkit :P ... https://imgur.com/FOy50cd .. a simple app with just one listitem. I swipe right to delete it goes to red 17ms :)
<dpm> nik90, that sounds like the issue we're having with reminders...
<nik90> dpm: the performance issue?
<dpm> yep
<Kaleo> nik90, hmmm, hard to say
<dpm> let me dig out the upstream bug
<Kaleo> nik90, best is to check what's going on with the profiler in QtCreator
<nik90> Kaleo: I will check on device when I get home hopefully with the performance overlay on by default.
<Kaleo> nik90, k
<nik90> Kaleo: I will add one manually if run on device script doesnt do it
<dpm> nik90, it's a bit of a shot in the dark, as I'm not an expert on this, so I'll just throw this in in case it helps, as it sounds very similar to the issue we're having with reminders: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-37983
<nik90> dpm: well in my test example, I had only 1 listitem to test the performance overlay. Also I did not have a listview so I don't think that was the issue. But for the clock app, the bug could be quite detrimental. Hopefully the upstream fix can be backported to 14.04 asap.
<charles> renato, nik90, zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1283859/comments/6
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283859 in Ubuntu Clock App "Updated recurring alarm values are not reflected in the indicator until phone reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<zbenjamin> mhall119: that is not set, but we can easily
<zbenjamin> mhall119: i can set it per default
<nik90> zbenjamin: that would be handy although not by default though
<zbenjamin> mhall119: would you file a bug and assign me so i don't forget?
<zbenjamin> nik90: hm you will also be able to set it yourself in the runconfiguration
<mhall119> Kaleo: any reason not to set PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY=1 by default when running an app on the device via QtCreator?
<nik90> zbenjamin: is it possible to add a menu item + shortcut like Ctrl+F13 to do this
<mhall119> nik90: you have an F13 key?
<zbenjamin> nik90: we are currently in landing phase with the new features, for cmake projects Ctrl+F12 dies, only the green arrow
<nik90> mhall119: lol I am an idiot sry :P
<nik90> zbenjamin: scratch my last statement
<mhall119> zbenjamin: what do you mean ctrl+F12 dies?
<zbenjamin> mhall119: that means that you will be able to run and debug apps on the device just by pressing the green arrows
<mhall119> zbenjamin: how do yourun and debug apps locally then?
<nik90> zbenjamin: so how does it know if to run it on device or locally?
<zbenjamin> mhall119: nik90: well in QtC there are Kits, a Kit combines a QtVersion with a Device and a Toolchain, you will be able to select the Kit
<mhall119> zbenjamin: and will "run locally with system installed library" be a Kit then?
<zbenjamin> mhall119: right over the arrows there is a small computer symbol that says desktop, there you can change it
<Kaleo> mhall119, nope, it's a good idea
<nik90> zbenjamin: cool
<zbenjamin> mhall119: that will be the Desktop kit
<zbenjamin> mhall119: nik90 http://qt-project.org/doc/qtcreator-3.0/creator-configuring-projects.html
<zbenjamin> http://qt-project.org/doc/qtcreator-3.0/creator-glossary.html#glossary-buildandrun-kit
<mhall119> zbenjamin: ah, ok
<mhall119> makes sense
<mhall119> so we can toggle from there between running on the local desktop, running on a device over usb, or running in an emulator?
<zbenjamin> mhall119: you soon will be able to have a configuration for device, emulator and desktop and just switch between them #
<zbenjamin> exactly
<mhall119> ok, +1 then on doing away with ctrl+F12
<zbenjamin> one click only :)
<zbenjamin> mhall119: thats why it took me some time to implement it, lots of code almost 9000 lines patch
<zbenjamin> mhall119: nik90: and you also get C++ debug on the device, QML debug on the device and QML profiling on the device ;)
<mhall119> why can I never assign bugs to people in lp:qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu?
<mhall119> zbenjamin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1302713
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302713 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Set PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY=1 when running an app on a device to help debugging" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> actually, probably s/on a device//
<zbenjamin> mhall119: i'll look at that once the new plugin has landed, however you will be able to set it yourself as well in your runconfiguration. At least for cmake based projects
<zbenjamin> but i'm sure we can add a checkbox or something like that :)
<mihir> renato, ping
<davmor2> mhall119: dpm seems to of disappeared can you have a quick look at this please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1302728
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302728 in Ubuntu Weather App "extremely slow scrolling between days on manta" [Undecided,New]
<renato> mihir, hi
<mihir> hey renato
<mhall119> davmor2: I have no manta
<mihir> renato, need your inputs https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1292076/+merge/214174
<mhall119> also, you get a big :( for .mov files
<mihir> deleting event , with single occurrence or multiple occurrence
<davmor2> mhall119: it's what my camera records :P
<mhall119> davmor2: your camera hates freedom
<mihir> tried to get parent id event.parentId but it didn't work
<renato> mihir, tha main event does not have parent id because it is already the parent
<davmor2> mhall119: It's a panasonic Lumix of course it hates freedom on a plus side it takes very nice photos :)
<renato> try get the parent id of a event after that
<mihir> but when i try to delete an event with , event.itemId it gives me error
<renato> which error?
<davmor2> mhall119: right click on the link copy link location and then open it in vlc streaming media
<renato> if this is the parent event this will delete all events
<mhall119> davmor2: got it, and yeah that is slow
<mhall119> davmor2: is it like that everywhere,or just manta?
<mihir> renato, https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1292076/+merge/214174/comments/507524
<davmor2> mhall119: I only see that display on manta should it work on n7?
<mihir> considering  just an event , deleting an event with itemId is giving me this error in console.
<mhall119> davmor2: probably not
<mhall119> davmor2: on my laptop it's super-fast scrolling though
<mhall119> so I suspect something may be off with the animations timer on manta
<davmor2> mhall119: no I get phone view on n7
<davmor2> mhall119: so it might be either a mir issue or and issue in rendering on the tablet then right?
<mhall119> davmor2: right
<mhall119> davmor2: you can try enabling the performance overlay and see if it's slamming the GPU or not
<renato> mihir, ok, I do not have removeById implemented yet could you create a bug for that
<renato> mihir, meanwhile you can use  eventModel.removeItem(event);
<renato> this should works
<mhall119> davmor2: that might at least tell you if it's a mir or driver issue, as opposed to an animation timer config issue
<mihir> renato, yeah was using the same, but in this case, if the event has multiple occurrence  then it will delete whole event correct?
<davmor2> mhall119: right are there some steps for doing that somewhere
<mihir> renato, yup that works , but it delete whole event
<renato> if this event is the parent event yes
<nik90> kalikiana: I noticed that your https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/windowTitle/+merge/212881 got merged. However when I open the clock app, it shows com.ubuntu.clock instead of "Clock"
<mihir> but if this is next occurrence it won't delete whole event?
<nik90> kalikiana: Am I supposed to add a variable or something somewhere in the mainView?
<mhall119> davmor2: https://plus.google.com/u/0/109919666334513536939/posts/WTCa45Xg4nG
<davmor2> mhall119: ta I'll have a look in a minute got a couple of other things to hit first
<mihir> renato, bug 1302738
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302738 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Unable to remove event using event ItemID OR parentId" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302738
<mihir> popey, ping
<renato> mihir, ok thanks
<mihir> renato, possibility to land it before this release?
<mihir> any*
<renato> mihir, I will work on that next week
<renato> I am very busy right now
<mihir> renato, okay thank you.
<renato> sorry
<mihir> no issues.
<kalikiana> nik90: it picks up the title from the active page - there's one case that won't work yet because it depends on another branch, which is if you use Tabs
<nik90> kalikiana: ah okay..yeah I was testing with tabs
<davmor2> mhall119: so should the top one just be constantly Orange?
<mhall119> davmor2: no
<mhall119> orange == suboptimal
<mhall119> red = very bad
<davmor2> mhall119: the bottom one hit about 50%
<davmor2> mhall119: the top one with 10/16ms is just orange let me grab a screenshot
<mhall119> davmor2: sounds like it might be a mir/driver issue then
<mhall119> it's not great on the desktop, but it's still mostly green
<davmor2> mhall119: okay so I might not take a screenshot
<mhall119> davmor2: you can record another freedom-hating video
<mhall119> and attach it also to the bug report
<davmor2> mhall119: no I don't want to :P
<davmor2> mhall119: so apparently neither of the screenshot tools I have work on manta
<t1mp> nik90: you can give your Page a title and that will be used as the window title
<t1mp> nik90: this MR is still in the landing queue, if you don't set the Page title it will automatically take it from the Tab https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/optIn-tabsDrawer/+merge/212496 line 98
<nik90> t1mp: ah...yeah I noticed I gave the tabs the title but not the page.
<nik90> t1mp: Should an app developer be naming both the tabs and the page?
<nik90> t1mp: I am referring to page that are inside a tab and not the ones that get pushed into a pagestack.
<t1mp> nik90: no, they don't need. if the page has no title, the tab title will be used.
<t1mp> nik90: but if you want the window title to differ from the Tab title then you should give the Page a title
<nik90> t1mp: ok..btw is your tabs drawer making it to the 14.04 release?
<t1mp> nik90: just for now, until my optIn-tabsDrawer MR lands, the Page doesn't automatically get the title from the Tab yet
<t1mp> nik90: nope
<nik90> t1mp: ah okay..got excited for a second there
<t1mp> nik90: well we may land it this month.. I surely hope so
<nik90> t1mp: ok, in that case, I will patch clock app with the page title so that the window title is correct
<t1mp> nik90: but as the branch name says, it will be opt-in, so apps will by default use the "old" tabs
<t1mp> nik90: and for now with the new tabs you will not have toolbar anymore. so until the actions are in the new header you'll probably lack some functionality
<nik90> t1mp: pretty exciting times..April-May will be christmas :D
<t1mp> heheh
<t1mp> in that case I should not be telling you what you will get, it should be a surprise :)
<nik90> lol...you are right :)
<davmor2> mhall119: freedom loving video added to bug
<mhall119> downloading
<mhall119> ouch, yeah,that's bad
<mhall119> m-b-o confirms it on the N4 too
<mhall119> so must be mir or qt
<mhall119> maybe not
<mhall119> my graph stays almost completely green doing what m-b-o said to trigger it on the N4
<qtros> nik90 ping
<mhall119> hey qtros, I'm getting a lot of 429 error codes from TwimGo
<mhall119> is that the issue you were having before?
<qtros> mhall119 hello! I never seen it before while test it, let me see...
<qtros> mhall119 ahh... maybe I know - please, open settings
<qtros> mhall119 in the bottom you will see "remaining api hits <count>"
<qtros> mhall119 if count == 0 then you shall wait a little =\
<mhall119> qtros: ah, yes
<qtros> mhall119 limitation of Twitter API
<mhall119> the log confirms it too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7204537/
<mhall119> qtros: is that limit per-person, or per-app?
<qtros> mhall119 I only ported it as you may know, maybe later I can rewrite it to use stream API (or something like that, don't remember exact name)
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> it's a fantastic twitter app otherwise
<qtros> mhall119 per person (token) of course, will be reset after15 mins
<qtros> mhall119 my impressions were exactly like yours! And that code was forgotten :)
<qtros> mhall119 We can develop new design with the community :)
<qtros> mhall119 but after the end of competition of course :)
<qtros> mhall119 I hope you understand me :)
<mhall119> of course
<qtros> mhall119 pure (QML+JS)-written Twitter client
<qtros> mhall119 I was really happy when found it
<qtros> mhall119 "Share Location" will work later, I think
<qtros> mhall119 was disabled by because of beta version :)
<qtros> mhall119 But some features are to go - followers, for example. You can see button, but it does nothing for now :( And so on...
<mhall119> hooking it into Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts would be nice too, but we need to wait for the trusted helpers to land for that
<nik90> qtros: pong
<qtros> nik90 hello! I want to ask you about sync in U1DB
<qtros> nik90 is it possible at the current moment? :)
<nik90> qtros: you mean online sync across devices?
<qtros> nik90 yep
<nik90> qtros: Online sync is being planned for 14.10. At the moment we are focussing on more basic features like sorting, filtering and so on.
<nik90> qtros: however it should hopefully be simple enough to use when that feature lands.
<qtros> nik90 okay... But w8, Ubuntu One is closed, how will U1DB perform sync?
<nik90> qtros: I believe basic sync capability is already there. However it sync to a specific IP address. We still need to integrate ubuntu one accounts for that.
<nik90> qtros: I am not sure. I need to check that with the developers.
<nik90> qtros: I was planning to ask that but it slipped my mind
<qtros> nik90 ok :) I am core am developer (Shorts), and we have sync in our blueprints... so will be idle for now :)
<nik90> qtros: yeah that's true. But have you guys transitioned to using U1db for local storage?
<nik90> I guess that's the first step
<nik90> qtros: I am the core app developer for clock app and I now use u1db for local storage. It is pretty sweet and simple over LocalStorage.
<qtros> nik90 currently we already using u1db for settings. We can't use it for articles because of complexity of our database
<qtros> nik90 but we can put simple information (such as feed's urls) to u1db too and sync it
<nik90> qtros: recently (a month ago) U1db got a ton of fixes for complex databases. But I think they haven't been pushed to the phone yet. I think 14.10 will be a very nice cycle for u1db
<qtros> nik90 and continue using of LocalStorage for big amounts of data (separate articles, tags and their relations)
<nik90> qtros: yeah storing feed url is a perfect usecase for u1db. Watch out for u1db in the next cycle.
<qtros> nik90 ok, thanks! :) So I can focus on my Twitter client for now \o/
<nik90> qtros: yup indeed
<t1mp> as far as I know, U1db will keep working as it did before
<nik90> Anybody know how to implement a circular progress bar in QML? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22873550/how-to-create-a-circular-progress-bar-in-pure-qmljs
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-05
<Otv> hi Ubuntu's
<Otv> i need help in creating application for ubuntu tv
<danielbeck> Hello. I published the game "Green Mahjong" in the click store. Since I have no ubuntu touch device, I wanted to ask if someone could try the game.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch HTML5 app tab navigation not working | http://askubuntu.com/q/443622
<rpadovani> danielbeck, Mahjong? Yeah! Give me 5 minutes and I try it
<danielbeck> rpadovani: That would be nice, thanks!
<qtros> popey ping
<rpadovani> danielbeck, I think you should use two different name for tablet version and standard version :-)
<danielbeck> rpadovani: They are name "Green Mahjong" and "Green Majong High Resolution", aren't they?
<danielbeck> s/name/named
<rpadovani> danielbeck, oh, yes, you're right, but in app lens you see only the first part of the name
<danielbeck> ah, that's suobtimal.
<danielbeck> rpadovani: In particular, I wanted to know iff the resolution is right. In the last version, the toolbar was so small that it could not be used.
<rpadovani> danielbeck, I'm sorry but there is something wrong with the resolution, I'm uploading a screenshot
<danielbeck> rpadovani: ah, bad :-(
<rpadovani> danielbeck, Nexus4: http://rpadovani.com/ubuntu/danielbeck.png
<yollo> hi
<alaak> Hi
<alaak> Does someone know how to achieve interprocess communication with an ubuntu touch Qml application. I would like to have some sharing mechanism and to plugin to the browser so the user can forward pages to my app, but I have no idea how to achieve this.
<t1mp> alaak: good question
<t1mp> alaak: perhaps ContentHub can help? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Content/
 * t1mp not sure
<t1mp> or write a cpp plugin for qml that communicates over dbus
<labsin> is anyone else having issues with pkcon install-local? I get "Fatal error" with no other error code. (on the desktop 14.04)
<labsin> can someone try an app for me?
<labsin> no one?
<labsin> popey, do you have time?
<popey> yo
<popey> labsin: what do you need testing?
<labsin> popey, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/24355416/com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.TilEm_0.1.0_armhf.click
<labsin> popey, if it launches/works/ ...    It's an TI calculator emulator. You'll need a rom like this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/24355416/ti73.rom
<popey> labsin: I've tested this before ☻
<popey> labsin: will give it a test in a little bit
<labsin> popey, indeed. But I changed some things. Btw, do you know the state of the URLDispatcher? Do the supplied url's already work?
<ahayzen> labsin, i'm trying to add support to the music app at the moment for the URLDispatcher, u seen the docs here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/URLDispatcher
<labsin> ahayzen, yes, And I have seen the commits on the music app
<labsin> ahayzen, does it work on the music app?
<ahayzen> labsin, we currently listen to just file:// but i believe that is hard coded
<ahayzen> labsin, but i'm trying to add *proper* support for album://
<ahayzen> labsin, the file:// bit does :) but i have not yet been able to test the new code
<labsin> ahayzen, does the app have to have the right permission of the file? Like /home/phablet/file.rom is not accessible to any confined app
<ahayzen> labsin, i don't believe so as u register which protocols your app is supporting
<popey> yeah, it wont be able to read that
<popey> labsin:       "text": "'com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.TilEm' not properly formatted"
<ahayzen> labsin, i've sent an email off to mhr3, who was helping me add the new support to the music-app, so hopefully i'll have a response to where my testing is going wrong
<ahayzen> popey, do u know how the url-dispatcher works or if it should work?
<labsin> popey, so no capital letters?
<ahayzen> labsin, and as popey said u won't be able to read that file, i got confused thought u mean did u need permission to use a protocol in the url-dispatcher
<ahayzen> *u meant
 * ahayzen needs to learn how to type
<popey> labsin: yeah, i think that's the problem
<labsin> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/24355416/com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem_0.1.1_armhf.click
<popey> labsin: where do i put the rom?
<labsin> popey, normally the app should display a popup with info
<popey> oh, it says when i start the app
<popey> yes
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-05-202448.png
<labsin> popey, the default sheet is so ugly -.-
<popey> the text needs to be changed
<popey> to com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem
<labsin> popey, right
<popey> hmmm
<labsin> popey, ?
<popey> [Sat Apr  5 17:32:17 2014] type=1400 audit(1396726016.294:201): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1752 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem_TilEm_0.1.1" name="/home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem/ti73.rom" pid=22302 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<popey> profile name is wrong
<popey> isnt it?
<labsin> that looks strange
<labsin> popey, what's the default user/group with adb pushN
<labsin> *?
<popey> i chowned it to phablet
<labsin> and still? It's working on the desktop under confinement
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ls -l /home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem/ti73.rom
<popey> -rw-rw-rw- 1 phablet root 558202 Apr  5 18:56 /home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem/ti73.rom
<popey> the desktop has no confinement
<labsin> And if I launch it with aa-exec-click -x -p com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem_TilEm_0.1 -- qmlscene ./TilEm.qml?
<popey> hmm, not sure tbh
<popey> the rom appears in the list, butr whehttp://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-05-203804.png
<popey> bahbah
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-05-203826.png
<popey> i see that when i choose the rom
<popey> but no additional alerts in the syslog
<popey> labsin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7209238/ is the log
<labsin> popey, Oww, I know why. It's my cmake skills
<labsin> so do I need to add something to the adb command for the right permissions?
<popey> pass
<labsin> I'll add 'adb shell chown phablet /home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem/file.rom'
<popey> well even with chowning it fails to show the calculator
<labsin> popey, Yes I kown, but it's because of my cmake skills, It installs in the wrong dir
<popey> ah okay
<labsin> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/24355416/com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem_0.1.1_armhf.click
<gerlowskija> Has anyone run into this ImportError when running 'autopilot vis': [~/D/c/music-app] $ autopilot vis
<gerlowskija> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gerlowskija>   File "/usr/bin/autopilot", line 9, in <module>
<gerlowskija>     load_entry_point('autopilot==1.4.0', 'console_scripts', 'autopilot')()
<gerlowskija>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/run.py", line 595, in main
<gerlowskija>     test_app.run()
<gerlowskija>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/run.py", line 484, in run
<gerlowskija>     self.run_vis()
<gerlowskija>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/run.py", line 505, in run_vis
<gerlowskija>     vis_main(args)
<gerlowskija>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/vis/__init__.py", line 29, in vis_main
<gerlowskija>     from autopilot.vis.main_window import MainWindow
<gerlowskija> Oh, didn't mean to print the whole traceback..my bad
<popey> not seen that before
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90 :)
<PaoloRotolo> Sorry, but I've a problem with the clock :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-06
<AskUbuntu> how to start developing more cleaner editor's gui interface? | http://askubuntu.com/q/443931
<AskUbuntu> QML PageStack , communication between Pages - return values | http://askubuntu.com/q/443995
<qtros> Hi all! I use launchpad for personal project. When I want to implement something, I create new branch, then push it on launchpad, then propose for merging, then approve it (myself). But nothing happens after, but I expect automatic merging. What I am doing wrong?
<AskUbuntu> File permissions and applications | http://askubuntu.com/q/444155
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-30
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<dholbach> good morning
<rpadovani> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/improveFavouriteTextfield/+merge/254001
<rpadovani> popey, could you please check if you're able to reproduce it in trunk? I think no, so when we merge it it should go away
<popey> rpadovani: ok
<popey> good morning btw
<rpadovani> popey, good morning to you too :D
<popey> rpadovani: nope, broken in trunk too
<rpadovani> mhhhh ù
<rpadovani> popey, could you please try again the branch (I updated it)
<popey> ok
<rpadovani> ?
<rpadovani> thanks :-)
<dee> hi
<dee> know someone a html5 contenhub example?
<popey> rpadovani: same.
<rpadovani> popey, did you download rev 143 of the branch? I'm totally lost on this, I'm not able to reproduce it and I don't see why it happens
<popey> ok, let me clear out my calc db and see if its crap on my device
<sverzegnassi> popey, when is the next file manager meeting?
<popey> sverzegnassi: tomorrow, 18:00 my time iirc.
<sverzegnassi> popey: ok, thanks! I'd like to join the next meeting to discuss about a bug that has been addressed to docviewer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1437641
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437641 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "support opening documents from folders other than ~Dokuments" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, o/ will you be in Pordenone at the end of April for the radio-amateur exhibition? We will have a place to promote ubuntu (phone) :-)
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: great! Sure I'll be there!
<rpadovani> \o/
<popey> sverzegnassi: ok!
<popey> Pordenone looks pretty.
<popey> Most of Italy does to me though :)
<rpadovani> popey, they have good brandy (grappa) and the city is nice. The exhibition is one of most important of Italy about computers, last year we had very positive feedbacks :-)
<sverzegnassi> popey: nah! Trieste does! :P
<popey> wait, Trieste is part of Italy?
<sverzegnassi> haha
<rpadovani> lol
<popey> :)
<rpadovani> popey, so, do you think we are ready to (try to) include calculator in ota?
<popey> rpadovani: if we can go through the manual testing and it passes, then sure.
<rpadovani> hope so then :-)
<popey> rpadovani: once that lands I'll go through manual testing and hand over to QA
<dee> can someone help me with the contenthub in a html5 app? I cant find a usefull example
<daker> dee: what's exactly ?
<daker> dee: you can look at the examples here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~webapps/unity-webapps-qml/trunk/files/head:/examples/api-bindings/
<dee> hi, daker, thx for the link, i try it
<mzanetti> kalikiana, hey, I just stumbled over this one: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-41187?jql=text%20~%20%22map%20cache%22
<mzanetti> seems to work fine for me
<mzanetti> could be it's map plugin specific though
<dee> daker, i get a error in the application output with that peer-picker "Cannot launch the content peer picker UI, invalid parent item: UbuntuJavascriptBindings_QMLTYPE_9"
<daker> dee: alex-abreu can help you with that, i have no idea how the bindings work
<rickspencer3> does it seem to anyone else like there has been an influx of new apps since people started getting the phones they bought?
<ogra_> specifically since oyu can create webapps via a web form :P
 * ogra_ must admit he only rarely checks his stats
<ogra_> wow, buut looking now, all my stats rised massively over the last period
<ogra_> woah, speed billards has ~400 users !
<dholbach> ogra_, not bad - 326 users of "Random Cats" :-)
<ogra_> :)
<dholbach> but yeah, stats have been going up :)
<ogra_> yup, a lot
<Mirv> mzanetti: I noticed your msg to kalikiana.. so we're carrying a patch in qtlocation, it would be nice if some sort of solution that is acceptable to upstream could be submitted so that distro patch could be dropped (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtlocation-opensource-src/view/head:/debian/patches/appSpecificTileCache.diff)
<davmor2> rickspencer3: 180 emails on the incoming list over the weekend, that consists normally of a NEW app, App passes, App published. so roughly divide by 3 that's still 60 apps this weekend :D
<mzanetti> Mirv, aha! good to know, thanks
<davmor2> rickspencer3: roughly of course
<popey> ogra_: yeah, that billiards game is fun
<ogra_> it my most successfull app it seems :)
<ogra_> *it's
<rickspencer3> http://i.imgur.com/vwMin.gif
<davmor2> ogra_: my uber useful app is now 1 short of 60 people :)
<ahoneybun> dholbach: 520 downloads of uBeginner
<dholbach> nice!
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> around 320 users
<ahoneybun> dholbach: can you see my other app?
<ahoneybun> I can't find it in the store on the emulator
<dholbach> ahoneybun, what is its name?
<ahoneybun> dholbach: gazeteer
<dholbach> https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/gazeteer.aaronhoneycutt
<dholbach> it seems to be available
<ahoneybun> yea on there
<Elleo> ahoneybun: is the package armhf only perhaps?
<ahoneybun> it says all.click
<ahoneybun> the emulator is i386 so
<ahoneybun> I can see uBeginner
<dholbach> "all" means "no architecture specific bits in the package"
<ahoneybun> its the same way uBeginner is
<dholbach> so it should show up no matter if you're using armhf or i386
<ahoneybun> difference might be 15.04
<ahoneybun> gazeteer is 15.04 framework
<ahoneybun> uBeginner is 14.10 framework dholbach
<ahoneybun> might make a difference lol
<dholbach> I don't think so
<ahoneybun> would have to be on devel-proposed to see it I think no?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, if your emulator is 14.10 rather than 15.04 then it could make a difference ;)
<ahoneybun> anyway got to get ready for wor
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> making a 15.04 emulator
<ahoneybun> bbk
<ahoneybun> *bbl
<kalikiana> mzanetti: Mirv as per upstream's sentiment I don't know what to suggest there tbh, to me "maybe everyone should simply patch it" is not a very good start for a discussion…
<mzanetti> kalikiana, yeah... still I can see ablasche's arguments too... the way we are confining apps might not apply to others. in fact, it's the only platform I'm aware of that does it this way
<kalikiana> mzanetti: GNOME are planning to copy this design from what I've heard - but even if platforms differ that's exactly why we have XDG_ variables, which should be used to address things like that
<mzanetti> kalikiana, in an unconfined scenario, I also agree that the cache should be shared across apps.
<mzanetti> which I don't think we can describe with XDG_ variables, can we?
<mzanetti> i.e. is there a variable that points to a shared cache dir when unconfined, but to ~/.cache/<appid>/ when confined?
<kalikiana> mzanetti: I feel that's a weak argument because I expect to have confinement everywhere in the near future… those who won't probably stick to old packages anyway
<mzanetti> I'm not so sure about that
<ablasche> kalikiana: apps of the same user could share caches forever. You are surely not suggesting that the concept of user shared data should disappear
<kalikiana> mzanetti: XDG_CACHE_HOME unlike other folders has no system-wide analogue
<kalikiana> ablasche: I don't see how untrusted apps can share data through individual access
<kalikiana> that to me is an obsolete concept from the days without security
<kalikiana> the only way it can work is a service
<kalikiana> which we will probably have at one point
<kalikiana> and then that service can make the decision
<ablasche> kalikiana: may be valid for untrusted apps. However the concept of common apps per user is not less valid. I see the problem your are having but your patch just expects my way or the highway which cannot be true either. And even if I were to agree that all apps were separate  as u suggest the concept still exists and which you cannot  just break
<kalikiana> ablasche: well, it's not breaking anything as such; but you're right, it's taking away an optimization that works for some platforms. that's why I said XDG_ is what I would use here. for example introducing an XDG_SHARED_CACHE
<kalikiana> but that depends on upstream. as the response there is "just patch it anyway"
<kalikiana> otherwise I'd be very happy to propose a cleaner solution
<kalikiana> ablasche: oh, that was you, wasn't it? the "upstream", I see that just now :-D
<ablasche> kalikiana: indeed
<kalikiana> ablasche: so I guess it depends if you would consider a patch using a different env variable conditionally - that would actually be better for Ubuntu since it's different DEs run confined/ unconfined from the same binaries
<ablasche> kalikiana: I am much more inclined to accept sth like this suggestion
<kalikiana> or, Qt in general, if it runs cross-platform
<kalikiana> ablasche: what I don't know as I'm not directly involved, if one could get an official XDG_ variable for it
<ablasche> kalikiana: the closer you brng it to Qt base or even XDG standardization the longer the official channel becomes. I am not involved in XDG standardization either
<ablasche> kalikiana: if the env var patch for QtLocation is right you cannot have it as quick as one CI integration
<ablasche> although that's probably the right way in the long term
<kalikiana> ablasche: there's one other option I could see, but I didn't see how that would be implemented, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qstandardpaths.html#StandardLocation-enum docs say GenericCacheLocation can be empty on some systems
<kalikiana> if there's any way to make it empty based on the platform plugin
<ablasche> kalikiana: I see what you mean. Yes, this could work. QtLocaiton would have to be patched though since it doesn't deal with an empty path
<aquarius> I thought I'd try to write a scope with go. So, with davidcalle's http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/+junk/unity-scope-yelp-golang/view/head:/README I did: go get launchpad.net/go-unityscopes/v1. And it throws many errors: first is src/launchpad.net/go-unityscopes/v1/department.cpp:26:17: error: ‘create’ is not a member of ‘unity::scopes::Department’. How might I proceed from here? I don't know what
<aquarius>  I might be doing wrong :)
<aquarius> davidcalle, perhaps you know about this stuff?
<aquarius> really it's a jamesh question but he'll be asleep :)
<davidcalle> aquarius, yep, jamesh question :) This branch is quite old and the API or bindings have probably changed
<aquarius> davidcalle, it's the only thing I could find which actually explains how to build it :)
<aquarius> davidcalle, more worryingly, the errors all got thrown when I did "go get launchpad.net/go-unityscopes/v1"; I hadn't even got your scope code, then
<aquarius> so I don't know whether that launchpad branch for the scopes stuff itself doesn't work, or what :(
<aquarius> there is a v2, but go get launchpad.net/go-unityscopes/v2 throws all the same errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10706784/
<aquarius> do the go bindings for writing scopes just not work? Perhaps in order to write scopes in go one must be running the unreleased vivid rather than 14.04?
<davidcalle> aquarius, this one is in go and published in the store : https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/untappd-scope/trunk
<arjunkbabu> how much time would it normally take to create a package?
<arjunkbabu> I'm talking about the 'Create Package' option in publish tab
<arjunkbabu> coz' it seems to be taking too much time for me
<aquarius> davidcalle, it is; sadly, though, cwayne doesn't provide build instructions :( I plan to ask him when he arrives, though!
<cliftonts> Afternoon all. I'm having issues getting write access on one of the new BQ phones. Nothing I try seems to work. Could anyone here point me in the right direction?
<AlanBell> o/ cliftonts
<cliftonts> AlanBell I followed the instruction on the pad page but it makes no difference.
<AlanBell> cliftonts: what bit are you wanting to be writeable?
<AlanBell> cliftonts: if you do sudo apt-get update and you don't get an error then it is writeable
<cliftonts> Just an experiment - /android/system/media/audio/ringtones
<ogra_> uuh
<cliftonts> Ok, so it is writable then, but nothing /android/system and beyond is as far as I can tell.
<ogra_> why would you put anything into the android container
<AlanBell> not sure the android stuff is relevant
<ogra_> isnt
<AlanBell> bit surprised it exists?
<ogra_> we cant clean up every empty dir :)
<cliftonts> I'm working on the theory that the ringtones are bound to just be audio files so if I could locate them then I wouldn't have to put up with hippy dippy wind chimes.
<AlanBell> /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats the ubuntu ringtone dir
<AlanBell> so, what on earth is the /android tree for?
<cliftonts> No idea but that directory also contains a list of the ringtones.
<ogra_> AlanBell, that is where the container gets mounted
<ogra_> we talk to it via libhybris to run drivers and their needed daemons
<ogra_> that there are files in the dir is an ovesight
<AlanBell> 122M of stuff
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> tyr seeing it as one giant nvidia driver ;)
<ogra_> the outside system doesnt use anything from there directly thopough
<cliftonts> At last! I presume custom ringtones is likely to be a future feature?
<AlanBell> is that all friendly open stuff or evil blobs?
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1438241
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438241 in android (Ubuntu) "stop shipping ringtones in the android container" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> just filed that one, thansk 1
<ogra_> AlanBell, it *should* onyl be binary blobs and the minimal env to drive these blobs
<cliftonts> Well I'd just like to say thanks to everyone for pointing me in the right direction, but also for what seems to be the best phone I've ever owned. I'm looking forward to seeing all the rough edges getting smoothed and seeing the app catalogue grow.
<cliftonts> Now if only I could figure out designing scopes and apps....
<davidcalle> cliftonts, have you seen http://design.ubuntu.com/apps ?
<cliftonts> Probably, I should explain that I am a capable Qbasic programmer. I was put off learning any other language for decades when I decided to learn that new fancy language - visual basic!
<cliftonts> However what I can do in Qbasic translates very easily to Python or Perl, but anything not possible in basic somehow does not fit in my head. I just can't wrap my head around anything graphical and the techniques have changed which means anything I do I go round the houses to get there.
<AlanBell> ogra_: could there be a README file in /android explaining what on earth it is and why we need it?
<ogra_> hmm, not easily
<cliftonts> A good idea AlanBell, may have prevented me from wandering down a dead end.
<ogra_> thats solely created by the android build process, we would need to hack that up on every device
<AlanBell> I am thinking it is going to surprise a lot of people and cause a lot of "OMG, Ubuntu is really Android!!!" social media stuff
<ogra_> AlanBell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture
<popey> rpadovani: still getting the screen leaping around all over the place when adding a favorite..
<popey> rpadovani: I don't think I filed a bug for that...
<ogra_> AlanBell, we are not different from jholla or firefoxOS here .. all of us use these drivers and daemons ... there is no way to make the HW work otherwise
<AlanBell> yeah, but I haven't used those, I have used Ubuntu :)
<AlanBell> so, coming from Ubuntu desktop, the presence of /android is a bit odd
<AlanBell> the container architecture web page is a perfectly good explaination
<cliftonts> Is this really a major issue though? Beyond us first few how many users are likely to bother ever even looking at the fs?
<ogra_> cliftonts, normal users surely wont (and wouldnt care) ... hackers do though
<AlanBell> yeah, not a big issue, and it is probably a good sign that we are getting to niggles like that
<AlanBell> and I am quite pleased about having apache on my phone :)
<cliftonts> ogra_ that is my point exactly. I would hope that they would know why that is there. I didn't bat an eyelid at it to be honest.
<ogra_> :)
<cliftonts> I'm loving the fact that everyone else has to jailbreak their phones and all the issues that come with it when I can simply show them the terminal and go 'yeah, I just downloaded that from the store'
<ogra_> yeah, it is hard to teach people that they do not need to enable a root account on an ubuntu phone though :)
<ogra_> all these kids that come over from android immediately want to "root their phone" :)
<cliftonts> Probably but my current hobby is showing people my new phone and leaving them to work out what version of android I have. It's entertaining watching them try to use it before I give them the demo and explain.
<AlanBell> !root
<ubot5> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<AlanBell> :) people have always been seeking root on Ubuntu
<ogra_> lol, i didnt know we use a martix quote :)
<cliftonts> I'm well past my windows user culture shock. I've surprised myself at how easily I have taken to this phone, it shows what a stellar job everyone has done.
<cliftonts> I'm happy just dipping into root with sudo, never felt the need for more.
<pindonga> jdstrand, beuno click-reviewers-tools @ r421 live on prod
<mzanetti> popey, can I currently publish app udpates that only run on vivid without breaking rtm?
<mzanetti> afaict that would require an 15.04 framework, but there doesn't seem to be one
<popey> no
<AlanBell> so, should an automated review take 6 hours, and should it be in draft status whilst that goes on?
<mhall119> dholbach: when you're done with the HTML5 docs stuff, I have one quesiton about https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/new-try-1432710/+merge/254581 before approving it
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> mhall119, what is it?
<mhall119> just so I understand it, you're extracting image markup from the source, and then injecting it intoa <div> later on? is that what's happening?
<popey> rpadovani: filed a bug for it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1438295
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438295 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[reboot] Saving favourites causes screen to leap around erratically" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1432710/comments/2 is where dpm described what he wanted the resulting HTML to look like
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432710 in Ubuntu Help App "Simplify q-and-a extension" [High,In progress]
<dholbach> mhall119, that's fairly hard to do if you don't want to write HTML inside the markdown text (using raw HTML would confuse translators)
<dholbach> that's why we have to do this "add custom markdown stuff, but hide it from .pot and .po files" dance :)
<mhall119> dholbach: ok, looks like that's what it's doing too
<mhall119> dholbach: and the !!T and !!QA, are those just Markdown tags or something?
<dholbach> yes, that's tags we invented
<mhall119> ok
<dholbach> in the beginning we had !!T (for text-only question/answer pair)
<dholbach> and !!I (question/answer which includes an image)
<dholbach> now it's just !!QA
<mhall119> ok, everything looks okay to me, approved it
<dholbach> thanks a lot Mike!
<jdstrand> pindonga: thanks!
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, ping
 * kalikiana wonders if anyone's working on cbz/r support
 * kalikiana still can't read his comics on the Ubuntu phone
<popey> kalikiana: not that I'm aware of.
<popey> kalikiana: fork document viewer and add it?
<popey> isn't cbr/cbz basically pdf with compression?
<popey> on, rar/zip
<kalikiana> it's actually simpler, it's a bunch of files in an archive
<kalikiana> not sure if it fits the scope of document viewer
<popey> yeah, wouldn't share much code other than the file browser part
<popey> would be great to have
<popey> (I want one too)
<kalikiana> hmm maybe the zip stuff from beru could be hijacked
<popey> or patch beru
<kalikiana> that might be nice actually, since ux-wise comics are pretty much ebooks
<kalikiana> with cover art etc
<kalikiana> just a bit less well-defined
<popey> its on github
<kalikiana> found it! now to remember my login :-]
<kalikiana> just a matter of s/seconds/hours
<kalikiana> popey: https://github.com/rschroll/beru/issues/78
<popey> \o/
<ahoneybun> how in the world do you edit the help app?
<ahoneybun> HTML5 mostly
<ahoneybun> the SDK opened the ubuntuhtmlproject file
<kalikiana> ahoneybun: "help app"?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> kalikiana: https://code.launchpad.net/help-app
<kalikiana> hmmm no project files at all there
<cimm> looking for pointers on building an autocomplete text field in QML...
<cimm> anyone done this before?
<ahoneybun> cimm: as in the keyboard gives you choices based on what your typing??
<ahoneybun> *?
<cimm> ahoneybun: no dropdown but a "type ahead" suggestion... typing "New" will show "New York" in the textfield and you can keep typing
<ahoneybun> cimm: not sure, don't think that is available (might be wrong)
<cimm> so better go for the more traditional popup with filtered items?
<cimm> jquery autocomplete style?
<kalikiana> cimm: have you tried the browser?
<cimm> kalikiana: ah, great, you are right, can probably steal some ideas there. thanks!
<davidcalle> mhall119, pushed
<mhall119> thanks davidcalle
<mhall119> davidcalle: that looks perfect, thanks!
<davidcalle> mhall119, awesome :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-31
<dholbach_> good morning
<dholbach> mhall119, maybe you could have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434210/+merge/254706 for me in a bit? O:-)
 * Se7 hope someone write an app like swift keyboard 
<ogra_> i doubt you will see such apps before we swithc to a snappy based image
<ogra_> today a click package can not replace a system service ...
<ogra_> (which the keyboard is)
<Se7> kk
<popey> "that'll work when we switch to snappy" is the new "that'll work when we switch to mir"
<ogra_> swnappy allows "framework" snap packages ... that brings the technology to replace system bits
<ogra_> popey, yeah :)
<mcphail> To be fair, though, the default keyboard is surprisingly good. I was a devoted swiper on android but this works well. Congrats to the team
<ogra_> it went through plenty iterations :)
<Se7> yep it s nice but i would like to make a bit bigger
<dpm> dholbach, reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434210/+merge/254706 - let me know if you think the comments make sense
<dpm> mcphail, forwarding your appreciation for the keyboard to Elleo, developer and maintainer :)
<mcphail> dpm: cheers. I'm really happy with it :)
<dpm> excellent :)
<Elleo> mcphail: glad you like it :)
<mcphail> Elleo: I was really surprised. I find my wife's apple phone unusable due to the poor keyboard. I'm so used to swiping on the android keyboard (which is poor for typing as well)
<mcphail> Elleo: getting it right is difficult and you've done a great job
<Elleo> mcphail: very pleased to hear it's working well for you, we should have some further improvements in the pipeline too so hopefully it should get even better
<nik90> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi nik90
<nik90> dpm: hi
<nik90> dpm: Are you a bit free now?
<ogra_> hmm, what was the magic one line to get haptic feedback ?
<ogra_> *one liner
<dpm> nik90, sure
<nik90> dpm: it seems that the local world city translations that I implemented sometime back dont get loaded
<nik90> dpm: the pot and po files are correctly up to date..but on testing clock app in french, I did not see the translations being loaded
<ogra_> ah, found it
<ogra_> ThemeEffect apparently
<dpm> nik90, it might be that the translation domain is not being set correctly for the C++ files?
<nik90> dpm: ok, let me check on that quickly
<nik90> dpm: I see that add_definitions(-DGETTEXT_PACKAGE=\"${PROJECT_NAME}\") added to the C++ cmakelist file to define the gettext package. I will have to search for that example project I used to see if they added any other variables
<dpm> nik90, I've never done it for a QML file + C++ plugin, but I'm thinking if the loading of translations for the plugin does not work, it might need initializing the domain in code. One person that could perhaps help on that would be dobey when he's online
<nik90> dpm: ok. I will check with dobey when he comes online since I seem to have lost the link to the example project I used to figure this out before.
<dpm> I think it was the click scope, let me check
<nik90> dpm: hmm yes, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/libclickscope/click/click-i18n.h,
<nik90> sry https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/libclickscope/click/CMakeLists.txt
<dpm> nik90, I think the static definitions are fine, but I'm thinking that the initialization of the domain in code might be missing
<nik90> dpm: ack.
<dpm> nik90, like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/scope/clickapps/apps-scope.cpp#L72
<nik90> dpm: ah, I could define it in my c++ plugin and have it intialize the domain when it is loaded (when the world city page is opened)
<dpm> that might be it
<nik90> dpm: I will try this out. Thnx for your help
<dpm> np! let me know if it works
<nik90> sure
<nik90> will do
<dholbach> dpm, thanks - responded - sorry, I was at lunch
<ahayzen> Hey, is there an 'official' way todo themes with a 1.1 sdk? Or is the best option todo it like podbird? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/podbird/trunk/files/head:/app/themes/
<davmor2> popey: can you sync calendar on todays vivid install?
<nik90> ahayzen: not with 1.1, but with 1.2 it has some initial support for sub-theming capabilities that zsombi blogged about in developer.ubuntu.com
<popey> i dont have any vivid devices handy at the moment
<nik90> ahayzen: but it should become better with 1.3
<ahayzen> nik90, ah cool thanks
<dpm> dholbach, thanks!
<davmor2> popey: can you sync on rtm then?
<popey> davmor2: nope
<popey> "Failed to sync"
 * dpm lunches
<davmor2> popey: that's what I'm seeing too
<popey> 	 "error" : "error code from SyncEvolution remote, status 400: updateAllSubItems REPORT 'list items': bad HTTP status: <status 1.1, code 400, class 4, Bad Request>"
<popey> in sync-monitor.log
<kalikiana> hmmm http://soonsnap.com/ is fun
<dholbach> dpm, done: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434210/+merge/254706
<dholbach> dpm, thanks again for the review
<dholbach> dpm, once this is merged, I'll check if bug 1438530 is fixed as well - I'm not able to reproduce it locally, but I could well imagine that it'll be fixed too
<ubot5> bug 1438530 in Ubuntu Help App "PPA build breaks (path determination wrong?)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438530
<dholbach> dpm, then I'd release 0.2
<dholbach> (I moved 1433581 to 0.3 ... if that's OK with you?)
<davmor2> popey: 	 "error" : "error code from SyncEvolution remote, status 400: updateAllSubItems REPORT 'list items': bad HTTP status: <status 1.1, code 400, class 4, Bad Request>" and 	 "error" : "error code from SyncEvolution remote, status 400: REPORT 'meta data': bad HTTP status: <status 1.1, code 400, class 4, Bad Request>"
<popey> wonder if google changed something their end
<davmor2> popey: wouldn't surprise me :D
<popey> davmor2: wanna file a bug in sync-monitor?
<davmor2> popey: will do
<popey> we can poke bfiller with it
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/sync-monitor/+bug/1438662
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438662 in sync-monitor "Calendar sync is not happening" [Undecided,New]
<popey> confirmed
<popey> bfiller: ^
<dholbach> dpm, not sure if you're busy - maybe mhall119 can check/approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434210/+merge/254706?
 * popey lunches
<kalikiana> hmm where do I report that I need to login once (twice for my gapps account) for each app using google auth?
<kalikiana> this is really inconvenient
<dpm> dholbach, approved
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dholbach> dpm, thanks, fixed the typo too
<dpm> cool
<mzanetti> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/translations-update/+merge/254745
<mzanetti> popey, I guess we can merge this now and do a call for translators
<bfiller> renatu: can you look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/sync-monitor/+bug/1438662 popey and davmor2 reporting
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438662 in sync-monitor "Calendar sync is not happening" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<renatu> bfiller, sure
<davmor2> renatu: I have a feeling that google might of changed something recently and maybe we haven't updated accordingly by the look of it
<dholbach> dpm, looks like we're ready to go: https://launchpad.net/help-app/+milestone/0.2 - right? :)
 * dpm looks
<dpm> dholbach, looking great!
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> dpm, I'm also chatting with IS about the deployment right now
<dpm> excellent, a really nice addition to the app release :)
<dholbach> yeah
<dobey> dpm, nik90: yes, you will have to load the translation domain in code, in the same way one does for a library (vs for an app)
<dholbach> popey, dpm: if you want to give http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/help.ubuntucoredev_0.2_all.click a quick spin before release - let me know
<dholbach> (or anyone else)
<popey> ok
 * popey grabs
<dholbach> hum.... for me it doesn't start at all (vivid)
 * dholbach restarts the phone
<popey> did you pull down refresh scope?
<dholbach> hum... probably not
<popey> works for me on rtm and vivid
<dholbach> ah nie
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> then I'll try after rebooting and upload it then
<dholbach> thanks a lot popey
<popey> so, grammar wise...
<popey> "The music app" should be "The Music app"?
<dholbach> popey, I don't know
<popey> nvm
<popey> it works well here on bq and meizu devices
<dholbach> I got a long serious talk from a copywriter once about title case and stuff
<dholbach> since then I don't know how to capitalise stuff anymore
<popey> hah
<ogra_> write an app !
<ogra_> "Heading Generator"
<dholbach> ogra_, I'm not going to take spelling advice from you
<ogra_> (or should i write "Heading generator" ?)
<dholbach> popey, works here now too :)
<popey> dholbach: do we intentionally have spanish screenshots?
<dholbach> popey, no, not quite - dpm added that one :)
<ogra_> should take japanese ... they definitely look more interesting
<dholbach> let's fix that in 0.2.1 or something :)
<ogra_> geez, why do i fee like friday ...
<popey> ok
<popey> dholbach: should links be clickable?
<popey> (they aren't)
<dholbach> that's another known bug
<popey> ok
<dholbach> it's on the roadmap
<dholbach> it should now be much easier to fix
<kalikiana> bzoltan_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1437682
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437682 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "QML app with C++ plugin (cmake) has wrong import in example code" [High,New]
<dpm> popey, it was a proof of concept to see if animated gifs would work. I guess we can take it away from the build and start replacing/adding gifs in English
 * popey files a bug to track it
<dholbach> popey, add milestone 0.3 for it
<dholbach> 0.2 is landed
<dpm> dholbach, davidcalle, do you happen to know which lp project to target for bugs on ubuntu.com? I'm looking at this snappy docs bug 1425021
<ubot5> bug 1425021 in snappy-ubuntu "KVM instructions not setup for use of WebDM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425021
<dholbach> dpm, launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content
<dpm> great, thanks!
<nik90> dobey: hey, I added the initialization code in https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/load-translation-domain, but I still dont see the translations. Can you give it a quick check?
<nik90> dobey: Here's the diff where I added the initialization https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/load-translation-domain/revision/235
<dholbach> popey, 1433532 was the bug you mentioned earlier
<popey> done
<dobey> nik90: msgid "Washington D.C" <- should be "D.C."
<nik90> dobey: that's will break all translations though :P
<dobey> well, it's wrong as it is :)
<nik90> I will fix it
<dobey> nik90: what is GETTEXT_LOCALEDIR actually being defined as during the build?
<nik90> dobey: How do I check that? I just made sure that the CMakeList.txt that I defined in my c++ plugin and the po folder matches of https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/files/316/scope/clickapps
<nik90> the locale files are installed in ${CMAKE_INSTALL_LOCALEDIR}/${LANG}/LC_MESSAGES as defined in the po CMakeList.txt
<dobey> nik90: the click scope is a .deb and not a click, so it will be a bit different
<dobey> nik90: do you have a build log?
<nik90> yeah, 1 sec let me pastebinit
<nik90> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10712147/
<dobey> nik90: ah, you need to build with VERBOSE=1 i think
<dobey> to be able to see compiler arguments
 * ogra_ starts getting annoyed that his IP changes on every reboot ... why dont we have a network status app yet that can show IP data etc
<ogra_> (opening the terminal and typing in ifconfig is really suboptimal just to get the IP)
 * nik90 tries
<nik90> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10712206/
<dobey> DGETTEXT_LOCALEDIR=\"//share/locale\"
<dobey> that'd be a problem. it's trying to find your translations in //share/locale
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - I need to run! see you soon! :)
<nik90> dobey: I am trying to play around with that path
<nik90> dobey: how do I find out where the po files are being installed to?
<nik90> I set -DGETTEXT_LOCALEDIR=\"${CMAKE_INSTALL_LOCALEDIR}\" in the c++ plugin
<dobey> nik90: you can't do that, because that isn't the location where the translations actually are, in a click package
<nik90> hmm what do I do?
<dobey> well just CMAKE_INSTALL_LOCALEDIR might be ok, as it should just be "share/locale"
<dobey> so that might work, assuming the translations are installed in share/locale/ inside the click directory
<nik90> dobey: it didnt work..that's why I wanted to check where the translations are being installed to inside the click directory
<mhall119> renatu: I hear you're the guy to talk to about calendar syncing
<mhall119> renatu: I'd like to know if it's currently possible for a 3rd party to write an OnlineAccounts provider that adds calendar/contact syncing the way the Google provider does, and if so where this is documented
<dobey> nik90: seems like they should be there
<dobey> nik90: do translations from within the qml work?
<nik90> dobey: yes
<nik90> dobey: just the ones from c++ which were introduced very recently not working
<dobey> ah
<dobey> -DGETTEXT_PACKAGE=\"backend\"
<dobey> that is wrong
<dobey> why do you have project(backend) in backend/CMakeLists.txt?
<dobey> remove that and rebuild
 * nik90 tries
<nik90> dobey: that did the trick!
<nik90> dobey: can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/load-translation-domain/+merge/254770
<nik90> dobey: I tested it on my phone and can confirm the french translation are loaded correctly
<dobey> nik90: +1
<nik90> dobey: thnx :)
<bzoltan_> kalikiana:  did not I comment that bug already ?
<kalikiana> bzoltan_: yes you did and I gave a more exact example since you apparently didn't see the problem
<bzoltan_> kalikiana:  OK, I am checking it out right now
<kalikiana> thank you!
<bzoltan_> kalikiana:  rock and roll.. a bug indeed
<renatu> mhall119, unfortunately we do not have any public api for that yet. We still discussing about that
<mhall119> renatu: ah, ok, where is that discussion taking place?
<mhall119> I've had several people asking how to add syncing to ownCloud or some other service
<renatu> mhall119, there is a thread on the mail list about the owncloud syncing
<mhall119> ubuntu-phone ML?
<renatu> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09440.html
<renatu> mhall119, the main problem now is that. We do not have a public way to extend sync-monitor service, if we want it to support others sources we need to implement it direct on the code
<mhall119> renatu: ok, and is there a blueprint or something to track the work that would be needed for this? We have Ubuntu Online Summit coming up where it can be discussed in detail
<renatu> mhall119, as long term solution we intend to use buteo
<renatu> mhall119, I do not think so
<mhall119> could there be?
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, ping
<nik90> dobey: ping, in our MP the qml tests are failing because while running "make test", it seems to be looking at the wrong directory for the tst_*.qml files
<nik90> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2471/console
<nik90> dobey: it seems to be because we removed the project(backend) line
<dobey> wtf
<nik90> I think it is because of line 19 in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/load-translation-domain/view/head:/tests/unit/CMakeLists.txt
<dobey> nik90: yes
<dobey> nik90: you should change that to ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/backend
<nik90> dobey: I have no idea what the hell ${backend_BINARY_DIR} refers
<dobey> nik90: it's ${project}_BINARY_DIR
<dobey> so it refers to the binary dir for that project
<dobey> so ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/backend instead should fix it
<nik90> I tried both ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/backend and ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/backend, but the test that uses those c++ plugin fails stating that they are not installed
<nik90> dobey: hmm when I look at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/load-translation-domain/view/head:/backend/CMakeLists.txt#L76, the plugins are indeed copied ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/plugin-name
<dobey> it should be ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/backend as ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR} would be inside the tests sub-dir in that case
<nik90> that didn't work
<nik90> the tests which don't require the backend plugins PASS though
<dobey> didn't work how?
<dobey> i'm not good with vague statements :)
<dobey> how did it fail? how did it fail differently from before?
<nik90> when I run "make test", out of the 6 test suites, 3 of the test suites import these c++ plugins. and those fails by outputing module "DateTime" is not installed
<nik90> previously in the jenkins error, all the test suites failed outputting the error The directory '.' does not contain any test files matching 'tst_*.qml'
<dobey> maybe you need to set QML2_IMPORT_PATH instead of using -import arg
<nik90> hmm I guess although manually creating a builddir and then running the tests by "qmltestrunner -import ../../builddir/backend -input tst_alarm.qml" works
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> then the ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/backend should work
<nik90> dobey: I think I found the cause, looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/10713816/, it seems it is importing the "/home/krnekhelesh/Documents/load-translation-domain/builddir/tests/unit" directory instead
<dobey> using what variable?
<dobey> you are using ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR} in that case, which is wrong
<nik90> using CMAKE_BINARY_DIR/backend
<nik90> I cant say why backend isn't in that path
<nik90> actually changing that path has no effect
<nik90> I just removed it and tried just "backend" and it stills looks in "/home/krnekhelesh/Documents/load-translation-domain/builddir/tests/unit
<dobey> you re-ran cmake of course?
<dobey> because that sounds like it's just cached
 * nik90 looks stupid
<nik90> in my defense I did run cmake a couple of times before adjusting the path. I didnt do it the last few times
<popey> aquarius: http://www.omgchrome.com/chromebit-a-99-chrome-pc-the-size-of-a-chromecast/ your presentations on a stick.
<aquarius> sadly, not really; the idea behind splinter was that you would screencast to it from your phone (rather than broadcasting to the stick from a *specific* anointed phone app, or having the stick itself need to have the presentation on it). On the other hand, doing it with chromebit is more likely to actually be succesful because my way requires reverse-engineering airplay, which I have failed to do despite putt
<aquarius> ing quite a bit of effort in :)
<popey> :)
<ahayzen> Hey, so if i have changed my developer namespace for my account, I can still upload new versions of to apps which had my old namespace right? Because I have already 'claimed' it as mine?
<ahayzen> ...appears you can :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: yo
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, sup?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: now my app is showing up in the store :
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahayzen> :D
<ahoneybun> mhall119: helped me see I was using the wrong framework
<ahayzen> ah woops
<ahoneybun> yea lol
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-01
<rpadovani> Elleo, o/ I've a problem with keyboard, and popey said you're the right person to ask for some help :) Long story short: I want that a component has visible: true only after the keyboard is totally dismissed, not when it stasts the animation to dismiss. So I did
<rpadovani>  Connections {
<rpadovani>  77        id: oskKeyboard
<rpadovani>  78        target: Qt.inputMethod
<rpadovani>  79    }
<rpadovani> visible:!oskKeyboard.visible
<rpadovani> but doesn't work
<Elleo> rpadovani: yeah, apps changing Qt.inputMethod.visible is what triggers the hiding animation to start; you could look at Qt.inputMethod.keyboardRectangle and see when the height reaches 0 though
<rpadovani> Elleo, thanks :-)
<Elleo> no problem :)
<jun> hi, i want to get  natvie window handle from a qwidget,  is that possible? how can i do it?
<jun> hi, i want to get  natvie window handle from a qwidget,  is that possible? how to do it?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping ping
<mzanetti> mivoligo, hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I still can't get your branch to work :(
<mivoligo> mzanetti: that's what it says when I hover over import UnityScreen http://screencloud.net/v/5I4v
<mivoligo> mzanetti: similar with 15.04 armhf
<mzanetti> mivoligo, yeah.... there's something that prevents it from running on 14.10
<mzanetti> mivoligo, lets just wait with merging this branch until bq gets an update to 15.04
<mzanetti> then it should start working
<mivoligo> mzanetti: is it planned any time soon?
<mzanetti> I think so, yes
<mzanetti> don't have details on the roadmap though
<mivoligo> ok
<mzanetti> I'm a bit puzzled by that error though... I've done this before and it worked...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: so, meanwhile I wanted to add some features to BigMovingText. Would that be a problem with merging your branch later on?
<mzanetti> mivoligo, nah, just go on... I'll update my branch
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great :)
<mardy> kalikiana: hi! I have an app with Window { OrientationHelper { ... { Dialog {}}}, and the dialog get rotated twice
<mardy> kalikiana: that is, everything is ok when in portrait mode, but when I turn to landscape, the dialog is actually rotated 180 degrees from its original position
<mardy> kalikiana: it's probably because the root item is a Window and not a MainView, but I cannot find the difference
<mardy> kalikiana: any ideas on what could be wrong?
<rpadovani> popey, I think this is last blocker bug for including calculator in the ota
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/waitUntilOskIsHidden/+merge/254875
<popey> rpadovani: i agree :)
<popey> rpadovani: seems jenkins didn't like it
 * popey retriggers
<kalikiana> mardy: the dialog expects to find a property called automaticOrientation in the root item which in your case won't be there; please file a bug report
<mardy> kalikiana: OK, thanks
<jun> hi, i want to get  natvie window handle from a qwidget,  is that possible? how to do it?
<mardy> kalikiana: FYI, bug 1439102
<ubot5> bug 1439102 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Dialogs are rotated incorrectly if root item is not a MainView" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439102
<mardy> kalikiana: I added a simple test case
<someone__> hi everone.
<someone__> I've tried  setting a user-agent for a web-app since many days.
<someone__> The only thing working is setting a overwrite in my ua-overrides-desktop.js
<someone__> But this of course only works on my maschine.
<someone__> i've seen two other aproaches:
<someone__> Exec=webapp-container --local-webapp-manifest=ua.js --user-agent-string="Mozilla/5.0 custom-ua (unlike AnyOtheBrowser)" --store-session-cookies --webappUrlPatterns=https?://myhttp.info/* http://myhttp.info %u
<someone__> where some people use "--local-webapp-manifest" and set a webapp-properties.json, others use "--local-webapp-manifest=ua.js" with the obvious js file
<someone__> both does not work for me
<someone__> the other way is using --user-agent-string="Mozilla/5.0 custom-ua (unlike AnyOtheBrowser)" which does not work for me either
<someone__> Anyone any idea?
<someone__> Plus; My new BQ Ubuntu Phone does not get recognizes by the ubuntu SDK. is that normal? I would really like to test on that device and not on a simulator
<ogra_> do you have developer mode enabled and the screen unlocked when trying to connect to it ?
<popey> rpadovani: mzanetti do you want me to request translations for reminders now conflict resolution has landed - and has new strings?
<mzanetti> popey, yes please.
<mzanetti> popey, IMO we have a good state for a release again
<someone__> @ogra_ I just double-checked and now it worked. Weird. Thanks!
<ogra_> :)
<popey> mzanetti: exactly what I was thinking, get the translations done over easter weekend, submit next tuesday?
<mzanetti> popey, sounds great
<mzanetti> popey, I'll be off next tuesday, but I'm not really need for that anyways I think
<mzanetti> needed, even
<popey> ok
<popey> great.
<popey> mzanetti: think we need a manual test case for conflicts.
<mzanetti> fair enough
<mzanetti> lemme look at the spread sheet
<popey> k
<mzanetti> popey, is that actually used by someone?
<mzanetti> popey, added rows 61 - 63 to the spreadsheet
<someone__> Any suggestions to the UserAgent problem?
<popey> mzanetti: nice one!
<popey> mzanetti: yes, QA use it when testing
<mzanetti> popey, perfect! then I'll make sure this is up to date
<ogra_> someone__, "doesnt work" is not such a helpful error description :)
<someone__> Hmmm... Okay. "It does not change anything for the Useragent"
<ogra_> does your click not start ? does it start but the site shown shows something different than expected ? ... waht do the logs say ? ....
<popey> mzanetti: ok, mail sent to translators, so we should see them arriving over the weekend.
 * popey <3 our translators
<mzanetti> :)
<someone__> So myhttp.info still shows the same user agent. As I said, it works if I edit the ua-overrides-desktop.js file.
<ogra_> someone__, did you try leaving out the --local-webapp-manifest option ?
<someone__> Working on a Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, when I try to run it on my ubuntu phone (which now is displayed in the SDK), I get: "Cannot install /tmp/de.aypac.whatsapp-webapp_0.1_all.click: Framework "ubuntu-core-15.04" not present on system (use --force-missing-framework option to override)", which I guess comes from the fact that I have a 15.04 kit and my phone uses 14.10. But I'm not able to create a new kit without the wizzard.
<someone__> @ogra_ not yet. You mean having the json but not using the option?
<ogra_> no, dropping it altogether
<someone__> Then I get the default user agent.
<ogra_> only using --user-agent-string= option
<ogra_> +the
<someone__> yes. I've tried all options seperately and together
<ogra_> oSoMoN, ^^^ ?
 * ogra_ uses webviews in a small qml wrapper for such things, not sure why the option doesnt work for you with the webapp-container
<oSoMoN> someone__, can you share your click package with me?
<someone__> @oSoMoN sure, I'll upload it in a min. Is there an option to comment in the *.desktop-file?
<someone__> So I can indicate all lines I've tried?
<someone__> using % works for my desktop but on other platforms I get errors. Same for //
<oSoMoN> someone__, any line beginning with a # is considered a comment, IIRC
<zsombi> kalikiana: alarm Id MR is ready for review https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/expose-alarm-id/+merge/254084
<someone__> With # I still get: :-1: error: desktop_duplicate_keys (whatsapp): found duplicate keys: #Exec,#Exec,#Exec
<kalikiana> zsombi: aye
<ogra_> someone__, just copy it to .desktop.bak in your click dir and keep your comments in there
<ogra_> then you dont need to bother with the actual file
<oSoMoN> someone__, huh, then I don’t know… can you attach a text file that contains everything you tried?
<someone__> ogra__, oSoMoN Okay
<nik90> dpm: hey, just wanted to update you that we got the world city translation to be loaded properly now. At the end it was indeed the locale domain initialization that was missing in the c++ plugin. It was merged as well to trunk yesterday.
<someone__> https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/8f75bd6fdf260cb084f16b6af4a427d720150401115540/7816af0e278573a72495feab0842bcff20150401115540/8f9a1c
<dpm> nik90, nice!
<dpm> thanks for the heads up
<dpm> someone__, you might want to ask on the #ubuntu-webapps channel
<dpm> someone__, also, not sure if a webapp for whatsapp will work at all
<someone__> @dpm thanks! It works on my computer right now (If I modify the ua-overwrites-desktop.js)
<someone__> I see no reason why it should not work on the phone
<someone__> As long as you have an old android device lying around
<dpm> someone__, it'd be great if it worked indeed!
<dpm> dbarth__, perhaps someone in your team could help with someone__'s effort on the whatsapp webapp? ^^
<zsombi> nik90: dude, I made some small changes on the alarm ID MR to cache the alarms returned by get() and find(), could you also take a look on it?
<zsombi> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/expose-alarm-id/+merge/254084
<nik90> zsombi: Do you need me to test it?
<zsombi> nik90: I woudl appreciate if you could run one test yes
<zsombi> nik90: the stress test passes, but you never know...
<nik90> zsombi: Sure I will run it against the clock app in about an hour. Please do not top-approve until then.
<zsombi> kalikiana: ^ wait with happroval till nik90 also checks it
<dbarth__> dpm, someone__: i think whatsapp was discussed last week
<someone__> Is there a transcript?
<dbarth__> as someone (!) was attempting to have it work by tweaking user agent strings and so on, but that was a dead end
<dbarth__> someone__: let me check
<someone__> dbarth__ how was it a dead end? I could image it does not display properly on small screens. Thanks
<someone__> Anyways, it would be nice if I could use my phone for testing. The issue with the 15.04 and 14.10 remains (I only have a 15.04 kit but my phone is 14.10). Is there any way to run the wizzard again? Or how do I get a new Sysroot for 14.10 in /var/lib/schroot/chroots/
<someone__> or where can I add the "--force-missing-framework" option?
<dbarth__> someone__: because of that FAQ: http://www.whatsapp.com/faq/web/28080002
<dbarth__> essentially the web frontend takes a native counterpart on a phone
<someone__> sure. As I said, you would need an old android lying around
<someone__> but since you get those on ebay for a few bucks I don't see a problem there. Of course this would not be a 'real' whatsapp, but a dirty workaround.
<someone__> And even for the desktop it would be nice. I delete my cookies in FF sometimes several times a day. To have one single 'app' with persistent cookies would be nice. Best would be of course if the cookies were synchronized between your mobile and your desktop. I'm thinking of ways to do that, if I get it working with the user agent
<dbarth__> someone__: for that you can use the webapp containers; and for syncing you could look at a JS cookie library paired with something like u1db maybe
<kalikiana> zsombi: there's a qDebug line left https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/expose-alarm-id/+merge/254084
<zsombi> kalikiana: aaah, ok, I'll whipe that out
<zsombi> kalikiana: fixed
<zsombi> nik90: so it's up on you to approve it as well now
<nik90> zsombi: I am experiencing some funky behavior. First, out of 5 tries, clock app crashed twice. Second, alarms that I deleted reappear sometimes. I am trying to find a reliable way of reproducing these issues
<zsombi> nik90: hmm... do you test using the main clock branch, right?
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> nik90: do you know whether renatu's MR introducing the X-* details support landed?
<zsombi> nik90: or first, are you using EDS backend?
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I am using the EDS backend. Second I am not sure if it landed, let me check
<renatu> zsombi, not yet/. http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-008
<zsombi> nik90: from EDS backend we need that support
<zsombi> nik90: ^^
<nik90> zsombi: oh..although the issues I am facing seems to be some sort of caching issue though..like clock app on reopening the page showing the old alarm model data
<nik90> zsombi: if it needs renatu's branch, let wait for it to land and retest it.
<nik90> s/it/this
<zsombi> nik90: reopening which page? the alarm editor page? or teh Alarms list?
<nik90> zsombi: reopening the alarms list page and also the clock's main page. Here's what happened. I open the alarm list page and create 2 new alarms which are enabled. On going back to the main clock app, the bottom edge reads "No Active alarms"...I repeat then open and close the alarm list page a couple of times and then the bottom edge title correctly updates
<zsombi> nik90: yeah... EDS backend doesn't support the X-* yet on your side, so alarm ID is not saved => the whole app is messed up
<nik90> zsombi: ah ok
<zsombi> nik90: the alarm data version, alarm ID and activation URL are saved as extended details, so till support for it comes, you rapp will behave like that
<zsombi> nik90: you coudl test till then with memory manager
<nik90> zsombi: I don't mind testing the memory manager, but using EDS would make the testing as close as possible to the phone environment. I will nonetheless test using memory manager as well
<zsombi> nik90: sure, just wanted to see whether the app works well with the branch
<zsombi> nik90: we won't happrove it till you do approve it too
<zsombi> nik90: I've added you as reviewer as well
<nik90> zsombi: thnx. I will report my test finding for both memory manager and eds in the comments when I am done
<zsombi> nik90: kthx
<nik90> zsombi: could you check on your side if the data changed signal is fired properly? I notice that the bottom edge title is not aware of alarm model changes when I modify an existing alarm. It correctly updates when I add/remove an alarm which fires the alarm model count changed signal.
<nik90> zsombi: this is while using the memory manager
<zsombi> nik90: dataChanged right?
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> nik90: I will
 * nik90 brb
<LangeOortjes> hey I was trying to run my app on my newly arrived Aquaris E4.5. I am using Ubuntu.Components 1.2 and hence targetting the 15.04 framework. When I try to deploy the app to my device, it complains that "ubuntu-core-15.04" is not present on system
<LangeOortjes> I should note that I updated the device to ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en
<popey> this is correct, target the 14.10 framework
<Elleo> popey: I'm surprised the 15.04 framework isn't available on 15.04, any idea why?
 * mcphail has had this problem with the emulator
<popey> Elleo: because nobody has done it yet.
<popey> lool: ^
<popey> still your domain?
<ogra_> popey, there should be 15.04-dev1 or some such
<LangeOortjes> ogra_, popey, tried that one as well ;)
<ogra_> the -devX will only be dropped with the last upload
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls /usr/share/click/frameworks/|grep 15.04
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> hmm
<beuno> ubuntu-core-15.04 is snappy
<beuno> there is no 15.04 touch framework
<beuno> which is ok, 14.10 works on 15.04 just fine
<popey> what if you have an app which only works on 15.04?
<beuno> there is no such thing, as 15.04 hasn't produced a framework
<popey> le sigh
<popey> I find it incredibly frustrating to have this conversation every six months.
<LangeOortjes> popey, beuno that is confusing because the SDK does offer the option to target the ubuntu-core-15.04 framework
<beuno> LangeOortjes, it's a bug that the SDK offers you a framework touch doesn't support
<beuno> bzoltan_, ^
<bzoltan_> beuno: The sdk pulls the list of frameworks from the store
<mcphail> The various options for 14.10 are confusing as well
<bzoltan_> beuno:  But we do a quick fix to filter out the core frameworks if lool does not want or can not fix it on the server side. No problem for me.
<bzoltan_> lool: mcphail: beuno: the best would be to release an ubuntu-sdk-15.04 framework
<ogra_> to early ...
<ogra_> what i wonder though is why we did not have a 15.04-devX one this cycle
<ogra_> i thought that was a standard, so people can develop against the upcoming framework while it is unstable
<bzoltan_> ogra_: That is what I mean ...the  ubuntu-sdk-15.04-dev
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> we have never seeded it ... i wonder why
<ogra_> the last cycles we simply dropped the -dev on release day
<mcphail> Surely the default framework for an upcoming release should be stable? Unstable frameworks should target release+2
<mcphail> An app should be stable on the day of OS upgrade
<ogra_> the vivid framework (15.04) goes stable on release day
<mcphail> ogra_: yes - but if you are trying to tidy your app up for release, you don't get a stable target until after the event
<ogra_> the point is that you might want to work on a new version of your app that should use the 15.04 framework ... with the -devX options you had that ability
<ogra_> mhall119 did that for uReadit last cycle i think
<mcphail> The -dev option may be fine for a couple of months, but when you're a few weeks from release the target should be stable
<nik90> I have noticed several people incorrectly targetting the ubuntu-sdk-15.04 framework..I think this confusion exists because people who use the new qmake project type require the 15.04-chroots to build their project and also incorrectly assume that they should target the 15.04-framework
<mcphail> That's how google do it: the stable SDK is release a few weeks before the OS upgrade
<nik90> personally I have no idea why ubuntu-sdk-15.04-dev framework never came up
<nik90> as a result the online docs are completely missing the new list item documentation which is offered in Ubuntu.Components 1.2
<bzoltan_> nik90:  please note that there is _NO_ ubuntu-sdk-15.04 in the IDE ... it is ubuntu-core-15.04
<nik90> bzoltan_: yeah i meant to type "they were targetting ubuntu-core-15.04"
<bzoltan_> nik90:  and we push out a quikc fix to disable the core fw in the IDE
<LangeOortjes> All these internal affairs aside, am I correct in assuming that for now there's no way to test an app developed with Ubuntu.Components 1.2 on a device?
<nik90> LangeOortjes: incorrect
<bzoltan_> nik90:  I know it was confusing,sorry for that
<nik90> LangeOortjes: you can use Ubuntu.Components 1.2 with the 14.10 framework on a devel-proposed image
<nik90> LangeOortjes: the ideal logical way should have been Ubuntu.Components 1.2 + 15.04-framework + devel-proposed image...but since the 15.04-framework does not exist, you stick to 14.10
<LangeOortjes> nik90, thank you
<LangeOortjes> success
<LangeOortjes> turned out my issue was not related to Ubuntu.Components 1.2 not being available but rather due to QtQml.Models hot being available
<davmor2> mzanetti: on mvm on vivid if you try and tap the play pause button sometimes the indicators will zoom down instead it still pauses the game but it is a little odd have you seen that?
<mzanetti> davmor2, no... haven't seen that
<mzanetti> and atm a bit trouble to understand what you mean
<davmor2> mzanetti: I'll grab a video in a minute
<davmor2> mzanetti: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/video20150401_160113561.mp4
<mzanetti> davmor2, interesting... looks like the panel accepts input even though it is hidden behind the app
<mzanetti> davmor2, can you reproduce this with other fullscreen apps?
<davmor2> mzanetti: I'll have a play after meetings are out of the way
<aquarius> blimey. got a go+qml app to compile and it was easy :) Now I need to, er, learn some go rather than just pasting in code from the web :)
<davmor2> mzanetti: so I can reproduce it with gallery
<mzanetti> davmor2, looks like a unity8 bug
<mzanetti> davmor2, can you report please
<davmor2> mzanetti: I'll go blame Saviq
<mzanetti> obviously
<davmor2> :D
<mhall119> ogra_: No, I always used the frameworks available on phone images
<ogra_> ah
<mhall119> ogra_: currently there is no 15.04 framework on the phones or in the store, only the SDK seems to think such a framework exists
<mhall119> bzoltan_: ^^ we either need to get this 15.04 framework (or a -dev version of it) on the vivid phone releases, or drop it from the SDK, it's causing confusion
<ogra_> mhall119, yes, we're fixing that
<mhall119> cool :)
<ogra_> mhall119, i talked to pmcgowan about it today
<mhall119> perfect
<mhall119> it was on my list for a couple of days now, just hadn't gotten to it :)
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  to be precise... no :) the SDK does not show ubuntu-sdk-15.04 framework... it shows ubuntu-core-15.04 and the list comes from the app store. So it is not gard coded in the SDK
<ogra_> we'll need someone to take the responsibility for it ... the guys that did it before are all busy in other projects now
<pmcgowan> mhall119, its defined int he store
<mhall119> bzoltan_: ah, right, I remember that now....
<pmcgowan> we need to fix the 15.04 fw for qml etc
<mhall119> pmcgowan: only the core one, which probably shouldn't be available in the SDK
<pmcgowan> mhall119, until it should :)
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  the change to hide the core fw is already migrating to the archive
<mhall119> core == snappy right?
<pmcgowan> yeha need to think about that too, maybe a display tag or something
<mhall119> bzoltan_: ok, thanks
<bzoltan_> mhall119: yes
<pmcgowan> mhall119, yeah and sdk will do snaps "soon"
 * mhall119 looking forward to it
<pmcgowan> but core probably not relevant
<pmcgowan> so an issue indeed
<bzoltan_> mhall119: pmcgowan: yes,  the snap and scope support are the next in the queue
<bzoltan_> mhall119: pmcgowan:  who do we need to bribe to create 15.04 frameworks?
<mhall119> mvo or whomever is managing click these days, probably beuno to get an app-specific one in the store
<pmcgowan> bzoltan_, I want to think it through, we also need a fix in the images
<pmcgowan> will move to top of list, was an oversight
<pmcgowan> since our fw guy went off to snappyland
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan:  mhall119: The click side i can fix, it is a no brainer, but I have no access to extend the store list.
<pmcgowan> bzoltan_, is the ubuntu shape in vivid a newer implementation than the one in rtm?
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan:  yes
<pmcgowan> bzoltan_, looking at a bug thats making me wonder if could be related
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/tangxi/+bug/1436094
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1436094 not found
<pmcgowan> the avatar icons in the contact list are kinda screwed up, and they are ubuntu shapes
<pmcgowan> but we dont see this anywhere else
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan:  I get loicm_ on it
<pmcgowan> bzoltan_, not sure if its the app or what
<beuno> bzoltan_, the store is quick and easy, many of us have access to do that
<beuno> once its on the devices, of course
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan:  The new shapes did not cause any visual regression when I landed it... everything looked normal. I will check it out with zsombi (he has device) and with loicm_
<bzoltan_> beuno:  The  fix for qtc to hide the core fws is on its way, but it was a bit early to put the core fw to the store interface imo
<beuno> bzoltan_, the store is the store for all the ubuntu things, not just the phone  :)
<bzoltan_> beuno:  I know .. but we have few hundred customers who we do not want to confuse :) and we just did
<bzoltan_> anyhow, the fix is on ots way
<beuno> bzoltan_, pmcgowan, right, so I think this opens up a conversation on how we'll deal with this explosion of devices
<pmcgowan> beuno, but there is no explosion of frameworks right?
<loicm_> bzoltan_, pmcgowan: never seen such a "distortion" in the shape, but the way it looks it's very likely a bug in there
<loicm_> bzoltan_, pmcgowan: adding that to my tasks
<pmcgowan> loicm_, thanks, I don't see it anywhere else so its curious
<bzoltan_> loicm_: I love you man, thanks
<mhall119> pmcgowan: right, if anything we didn't create enough frameworks (we should have introduced an ubuntu-sdk-15.05-dev1 when Ubuntu.Components 1.2 was introduced)
<pmcgowan> mhall119, indeed, I thought we did
<ogra_> i think we did +
<ogra_> but we didnt add it to the image
<ogra_> in the past loic did that ...
<ogra_> but then snappy ate him
<beuno> pmcgowan, there will be, yes, given Snappy is very basic and will be extended by frameworks
<pmcgowan> beuno, ah right I see
<ogra_> this will be so much fun to switch to snappy as a base for the phone one day ....
<ogra_> soring all these frameworks ... making smooth upgrades work ...
<ogra_> *sorting
<mhall119> Mirv: you still around?
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, ping
 * akiva-thinkpad thinks hes probably sleeping
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-02
<justCarakas> shouldn't there be a ubuntu app aswel for https://ninjablocks.com/#/ ?
<kalikiana> t1mp: zsombi so which one of you will take https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/orientationManual/+merge/254753
<zsombi> kalikiana: me
<kalikiana> thanks!
<davidcalle> stephwilson, hello, just a quick irc bug report : images on https://design.ubuntu.com/apps/getting-started/ui-model are pulled from https://design.canonicalwebteam.com, which makes them invisible for most people
<zsombi> kalikiana: don't forget to update teh card :)
<stephwilson> davidcalle: Ah I see! I will get someone from the web team to have a look, think it might have to do with the http tag. Thanks for spotting it
<davidcalle> stephwilson, np
<kalikiana> zsombi: well, it's not done before it's reviewed
<zsombi> kalikiana: well, it's in Needs review, right? so update the card :)
<stephwilson> davidcalle: Ah I saw the problem, can you check if it is ok now?
<davidcalle> stephwilson, yep, fixed!
<stephwilson> Horray!
<nik90> ogra_: hey, in your g+ app, you added a progress bar just below the header. Can you link me to that code? I want to create a custom progress bar.
<kunal> charles, hi
<ogra_> nik90, i stole it from webbrowser-app ... https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/junk/google-plus-app
<ogra_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ogra/junk/google-plus-app/view/head:/qml/ThinProgressBar.qml ... called by line 7 and 97-104 in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ogra/junk/google-plus-app/view/head:/qml/Main.qml
<nik90> ogra_: yeah I found it, thnx
<nik90> ogra_: I wanted to created a custom progress bar to hide the percentage value shown. But turns out there is already a property called showProgressPercentage that does this...but it isnt document :/
<ogra_> oh, yeah
<popey> t1mp: do you know if we have a toolkit bug tracking the fact that a focussed field (in a big list of fields) is offscreen/obscured by osk?
<dpm> hey ahayzen, how did the membership meeting go?
<popey> dpm: 22:00 UTC tonight
<dpm> ah, cool, better than a meeting on April 1st ;)
<popey> heh
<popey> pmcgowan: do you know if we plan to address https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1358294 soon?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358294 in click (Ubuntu) "App .config not removed when app uninstalled" [High,In progress]
<popey> ah, there's a merge, missed that.
<pmcgowan> popey, wow thats a controversial bug
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<pmcgowan> was unaware of it
<popey> pmcgowan: yeah :S
<popey> mihir: heya!
<mihir> popey: could you confirm this ,it works fine on my side , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1438946
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438946 in Ubuntu Calendar App "All day events are stored to previous day" [Undecided,New]
<popey> mihir: bet I know what this is.
<popey> mihir: it's the fact that the all day event indication in the app points to the middle of the screen - we have a bug for that already
<popey> mihir: so people think it was scheduled on wednesday because that's in the middle of the screen
 * popey comments on it
<mihir> popey: so the thing is it stores details on correct time zone right ?
<popey> mihir: the data is stored correctly is my theory
<popey> mihir: but the popup points to the middle of the screen, which is where wednesday is
<mihir> okay gotcha
 * popey marks incomplete
<mihir> popey: thanks :)
<popey> np
<popey> mihir: unless it's related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1437305
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437305 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Wrong date day icon display and one day before events day in month view" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mihir> popey: we don't have functionality of imporing multiple calendar right?
<popey> not yet
<mihir> popey: should I mark it Wishlist?
<popey> yes
<popey> thanks
<popey> pmcgowan: looks like mvo intended to land it, but it didn't yet.
<t1mp> popey: I don't know
<t1mp> zsombi: any idea?
<t1mp> <popey> t1mp: do you know if we have a toolkit bug tracking the fact that a focussed field (in a big list of fields) is offscreen/obscured by osk?
<t1mp> zsombi: ^
<zsombi> t1mp:  ?
<pmcgowan> popey, yeah thats not ready to land
<zsombi> t1mp: I think we have, and the fix is not trivial
<zsombi> t1mp: I think OrientationHelper has support for that, but nothing else...
<popey> DanChapman: ^
<DanChapman> bah so no autofocusing textfields anytime soon then
<popey> zsombi: t1mp it hurts us with apps like dekko which have a manual settings screen which is a big list of fields to fill in
<popey> so you have to manually pull the screen around to get to the next one
<zsombi> popey: I do get that, but in order to fix this it is not enough that toolkit provides something, apps must at some extent rewrite teir views
<zsombi> popey: but we can prioritize and work on it, but it may need a huge change all over
<t1mp> zsombi: do we have documentation that describes what needs to be done to make it work?
<zsombi> t1mp: I don't think so, because noone had enough time to investigate that. All we agreed is that pages must be implemented with a scrollable view, even if they don't need to scroll, otherwise OSK cannot push teh content upwards
<zsombi> t1mp: in any other case, offsetting the content may be painful, and may cause UI hickups, especially if someone uses Flow or whatever
<zsombi> t1mp: and OSK cannot detect anything, it's the UI which is showing teh content can do the job
<zsombi> t1mp: and therefore this would work only if people use a given component as content holder, like Page, or whatever
<t1mp> zsombi: and the Page must have a flickable inside it?
<zsombi> t1mp: yes
<t1mp> zsombi: I think most apps are using Pages
<t1mp> but it doesn't have a flickable in it by default
<zsombi> t1mp: or moreprecisely a component which connects to OSK
<zsombi> t1mp: and it is flickable
<zsombi> t1mp: however, the scrolling depends on the focus component, and it must be a text input...
<t1mp> it is not just textfields right? basically we want any component that gets focus to automatically go into the view
<zsombi> t1mp: in a sense yes, if we think of component navigation, yes, any component should stay in the view, but text inputs should be pulled upwards when OSK appears, and that's a different use case
<t1mp> zsombi: we should write down the steps needed to get this done so we can include that in the next sprint planning discussion
<zsombi> t1mp: good idea, go for it :)
<zsombi> t1mp: make a card and a gdoc
<zsombi> t1mp: actually we have a bug at least for it as well, so you can even link to it
<t1mp> which bug is it?
<zsombi> t1mp: dunno by heard, it is about the OSK and text input
 * zsombi goes offline
<t1mp> popey: we have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1200371
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200371 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[SDK] auto-scroll input fields when OSK visibility changes" [High,Confirmed]
<t1mp> zsombi: I happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/01-multiple-theme-engines/+merge/251942
<mhall119> Mirv: ping
<dobey> yay, docs page isn't loading because code.jquery.com is apparently borked :-/
<mcphail> Will the Ubuntu-SDK get included in the base distribution any time soon? It seems stupid to have it in a PPA, thereby making updates tricky and breaking the repository model.
<ogra_> no, it is clever to have it in a PPA
<mcphail> ogra_: for update frequency?
<ogra_> else you have to lock it down at some point and it cant move forward anymore
<ogra_> you would have to make SRUs for every change ... lots of paperwork, very slow
<ogra_> a PPA can just keep rolling
<mcphail> ogra_: I'm not sure rolling is such a good thing. A stable platform with stable target (+ next devel target) would seem sensible
<ogra_> how would you get "next devel target" in ..., how would you get it stabilized for "next ..."
<mcphail> ogra_: there was discussion about frameworks yesterday. I accept the current model wouldn't work well, but if the framework for "next" was finalised further in advance it could become a stable target
<mcphail> ogra_: I know you guys are comfortable with development on the bleeding edge, but for amateurs like me it is quite hard to keep up with the next fresh thing
<mcphail> ogra_: when vivid releases, I'd like to be able to say "I can now get an app ready for release on vivid+1. Here is the SDK. Here are the design guidelines for that release. I'll have it looking good for vivid+1 when vivis+1 is released"
 * mcphail is a bit conservative
<mcphail> Can anyone point me to an open source repo for an app/game using SDL2 on ubuntu-touch?
<popey> mcphail: sturmflut-work made a simple one I think
<mcphail> popey: thanks
<popey> https://github.com/Sturmflut/sdi-ss12
<mcphail> popey: don't think that is the right one :)
<popey> yeah
<popey> somewhere round there
<mcphail> aah - I see his ubuntu-touch-sdl-template. Sounds perfect
<popey> thats the one
<mcphail> cmake is beyond me so a template is great
<ogra_> mcphail, sorrym had to drop off into a meeting ... wrt your last sentence, how would you get the vivid+1 framework into vivid ?
<ogra_> it doesnt exist by release day
<mcphail> ogra_: yes - that's why I was saying the current model wouldn't fit with my suggestion. I think it would be good to have the stable SDK and design guidelines for the next release in advance. But, as I said, I'm rather conservative
<ogra_> the prob is that people would use LTS ... for the next two years you couldnt really move forward with the frameworks
<ogra_> until the next lts
<ogra_> thats a way to low frequency for the phones
<ogra_> (which are on a rolling release)
<mcphail> ogra_: I see your point
<ogra_> the right solution is to simply lift *everything* to rolling releases ;)
 * mcphail hears the Ubuntu devs having a collective myocardial infarction
<ogra_> well, that will eventualyl happen :)
<ogra_> snappy brings us rolling releases
<mcphail> I'll charge the defibrillator
<ogra_> and snappy is the future of ubuntu
<mcphail> snappy does look very nice
<ogra_> yep, over time it will become the base for everyhting
<ogra_> from phone to server
<mcphail> and would let me package things without the ubuntu SDK, which would be nice. I don't understand click and cmake well enough
<ogra_> i never used the SDK ... and i have plenty of click packages ;)
 * ogra_ does everyhing in vi 
<mcphail> ogra_: yes - I prefer vim and autotools for builds
<mcphail> ogra_: or vim and ant for android
 * ogra_ prefers vim and interpreter languages ... silly compiling ... 
<mcphail> ogra_: it would be great if you could point me to a HOWTO for command-line builds for Ubuntu
<ogra_> i think there is one in the examples on developer.ubuntu.com
<mcphail> I'm trying to cheat and avoid learning about click. I can't wait for snappy
<ogra_> snap and click are not to far apart ...
<ogra_> snap adds just extra stuff on top (like service files and systemd integration)
<mcphail> maybe I can backport what I've learned...
<bzoltan> ogra_: thanks for the promotion dude :) good job
<ogra_> haha
<nik90> ogra_: You don't use the SDK.!!!.how dare you :P
<ogra_> lol
<bzoltan> nik90:  specially that ogra_ knows very well my irc highlight settings :D
<ogra_> nik90, i'm even worse ... i usually create a click package with only a Main.qml file in it ... install that on the phone and do all my development in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ :)
<nik90> ogra_: stop talking..you are killing me....Next you might say you do all your development in VIM and admit to never using the super awesome Qtcreator
<nik90> bzoltan: rofl
<ogra_> nik90, yeah, havent found a way to get QTCreator working inside a ssh session on the phone yet :P
<nik90> ogra_: I don't know...I can't live without the autocompletion that qtc offers..its just too good to give up :D
<ogra_> i cant live without vim shortcuts and macros :)
<nik90> ha..I guess that's where we hit our blockade :) .. LOTR: YOU SHALL NOT PASS!
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> when i write office docs i always have to delete the ":wq" everywhere in them :)
<mcphail> that's been my biggest problem using the IDE. But I think you can turn on vi keybindings somewhere...?
<ogra_> probabyl
<mcphail> I was stuck in vim.tiny on the phone yesterday: couldn't work out how to send <Esc>
<ogra_> ctrl-c
<ogra_> works the same
<mcphail> yes - someone gave me that tip!
<ogra_> there is also a vim keyboard profile for the terminal
<ogra_> i think that adds an esc key
<mcphail> aah - that profile button is neat. I hadn't noticed it
<bzoltan> ogra_: I had the on device development feature in the QtC :) i was explicitly asked to remove it :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, yeah, so the cool kids can show off with it now :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  if they find it :)
<ogra_> heh
<bzoltan> ogra_:  actually I am more into vi too... and yes I do type :wq even in google docs sometimes
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<ogra_> happens to me all the time
<bzoltan> ogra_:  actually teaching QtC to do real on device development and to use the tools on the device and edit the code on the device would not be a big deal. but I am afraid that our device is not so hackable by default.
<AlanBell> https://github.com/GNOME/file-roller/pull/1 given that is pull request #1 I am fairly confident that this isn't the way to fix gnome stuff
<AlanBell> ooh, wrong channel
<mihir> popey: if you get time to test small patch , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1438910/+merge/255123
<popey> mihir: will do
<mihir> popey: thanks :)
<popey> mihir: i dont see the option...
<mihir> of ?
<popey> mihir: http://imgur.com/OPLlBBK
<popey> should I not see monthly/yearly there?
<mihir> popey: scroll down :D
<popey> haha, thats totally not obvious!
<popey> :)
<mihir> i meant scroll the dropdown :| i can make that change if that is required too :d
<mihir> yes i got that too :D
<popey> I _never_ knew that was scrollable
<mihir> or we should show some scroll over there
<popey> we need to make that bgger i think
<popey> *bigger
<popey> as it's a separate screen, not a popover
<mihir> hm okay i'll do that in separate    MR
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks mihir
 * popey leaves for the weekend
<popey> o/
<mihir> popey: enjoy happy easter :P
<renato___> popey, could you test the silo 30, it should fix the bug: #1438662
<ubot5> bug 1438662 in syncevolution (Ubuntu RTM) "Calendar sync is not happening" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438662
<blocage> hello, I want to create a new window belong the main window within nux and draw something inside, someone can help ?
<blocage> I also want to use this new window as dropdown menu :)
<popey> renato___: will do.
<ahoneybun> 525 downloads popey
<popey> :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-03
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<DanChapman> morning all
<rpadovani> popey, o/ Did you have any chanche to test https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/waitUntilOskIsHidden/+merge/254875 ?
<themeles> I get the following error when trying to create a list: Error: Element with selector "lst_laptimes" does not exist or not declared as a "list" <section>
<themeles> the selector is correct but there seems to be a problem with the list.js class. Does anybody have experience with that error?
<themeles> finally: calling it with "UI.list('[id="lst_laptimes"]');" it worked "UI.list('laptimes'); " didn't with lists but with all the others. Here comes my next question: is that a bug or does it have a reason?
<popey> rpadovani: testing now
<popey> rpadovani: still seems to be a problem with the icon - i branched that osk hidden and then made a click and pushed to phone, and the icon is blank
<rpadovani> popey, yap, I know, there isn't still the icon, because I use a custom icon when I push under my name, I'll replace it with the original one when we're ready to land
<popey> ah okay
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-04-03-135409.png
<popey> still get the wide keyboard, then ^ then it drops down
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-04-03-135433.png
<rpadovani> popey, ok, now I have no idea what's going on
<rpadovani> pfff
<rpadovani> that's annoying
<themeles> How do I include vibrations in a HTML5 app for Ubuntu-touch?
<justCarakas> themeles: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.10/org.apache.cordova.vibration/
<themeles> justCarakas: and how do i create the navigator object?
<themeles> justCarakas: and another thing: where would i use this "cordova plugin add org.apache.cordova.vibration". I developing with the Ubuntu SDK.
<justCarakas> have you tried to launch your app and than in the debugger do a console.log on the navigator, I think it should be there, I can't try it myself atm
<justCarakas> themeles: you can open the debugger in chrome by going to your ip and than this port:32400
<justCarakas> if you are running your app from the sdk
<justCarakas> ow, never mind, wrong port :)
<justCarakas> thats the plex port :p
<justCarakas> let me look up the port for you
<justCarakas> themeles:  the port is 9221
<justCarakas> http://daker.me/2013/11/web-apps-remote-debugging-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<themeles> justCarakas: ok thanks, i m trying it
<themeles> justCarakas: cant get the connection running. "upstart-app-launch webbrowser-app --inspector" fails when executed on the phone.
<themeles> justCarakas: on the phone there is no open port except 22
<charles> popey, happy birthday tomorrow! :-)
<justCarakas> themeles: when you start your app from the SDK the debugger should already run
<justCarakas> you don't need to do that manual step
<LeousSama> hello please take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/10731136/
<LeousSama> anyone can help ?
<LeousSama> hello
<nik90> ahayzen: Hey congrats on your ubuntu membership!
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks mate :)
<nik90> ahayzen: hey, quick question, Have you used a popover inside a listitem delegate? I don't know how to pass variables like model.name etc, to the popover since it is a separate component
<ahayzen> nik90, hmmm we may have done at some point but i don't think we do anymore ... you tried making another property in the listitem which copies the model.name or something?
<ahayzen> most of ours come from header actions now
<nik90> ahayzen: well I could do that, but if that property values changes, it is not reflected in the popover. My usecase is to show some button icons which changed depending on the model property. But I noticed that when the model property changes, the popover doesnt seem to recognize that
<nik90> ahayzen: I suppose there isn't a way to transfer the property while opening the popover
<ahayzen> dialog = PopupUtils.open(path) ... then do dialog.myVar = model.name ?
<ahayzen> does that work?
<nik90> that works..but when model.name changes, dialog.myVar still points at the old value
<ahayzen> ah damn
<ahayzen> Qt.binding?
<nik90> yeah I might end up using that...I guess I finally found a use case for Qt.Binding.
<ahayzen> dialog.myVar = Qt.binding(function() { return model.name; })
<ahayzen> i had to use it somewhere in the music-app for a similar sortof thing IIRC
<nik90> ah thnx
<ahayzen> does it work?
<nik90> I haven't tried it yet
<nik90> ahayzen: that worked! Thnx
<ahayzen> nik90, awesome :)
<om26er> nik90, Hi!
<om26er> nik90, while building clock-app some tests are failing. How can I disable them ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10731597/
<nik90> om26er: erm what did it crash during the crash?
<om26er> nik90, nothing crashed
<nik90> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<nik90> either way, if you comment add_subdirectory(unit) in the CMakeList.txt file in the tests directory, that should disable the qml test suite
<nik90> although I havent seen the qml test suite fail before
<om26er> nik90, if I build and install the deb, whats the binary name to start the app ?
<nik90> om26er: erm I am not sure since I have never done that..the desktop file itself has the Exec= qmlscene ubuntu-clock-app.qml line
<om26er> nik90, it says:
<om26er> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml:20 module "DateTime" is not installed
<om26er> darn what am I missing ?
<nik90> om26er: you're missing the c++ binary plugin
<nik90> om26er: Can I walk you through building it from source using cmake?
<om26er> nik90, yes, please
<nik90> om26er: from inside the source it is quite simple,
<nik90> mkdir builddir && cd builddir
<nik90> cmake ..
<nik90> make
<nik90> qmlscene ../app/ubuntu-clockapp.qml -I backend/
<nik90> om26er: that should get it running on the desktop ^^
<nik90> om26er: It is explained in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/README.developers
<om26er> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10731768/
<nik90> om26er: yeah that's what I saw in the test logs you linked and thought it was crashing
<nik90> om26er: are you running this on vivid desktop?
<om26er> nik90, yes
<nik90> om26er: give me 5 mins, I am updating my vivid install and testing this since it works on a few days old vivid machine perfectly fine
<om26er> nik90, ok
 * nik90 still updating vivid
<ahayzen> nik90, what was the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-weather-app/improved-settings-page/+merge/253619 ... i think Victor was waiting for you to make some changes?
<nik90> ahayzen: oh wow I totally forgot about that MP. He just wanted me to add some translator comments..I will get that done today
<ahayzen> nik90, cool thanks :)
<nik90> thnx for the reminder
<nik90> om26er: hey, just finished updating and on building and running it, I dont see any crashes or any other issue. it works fine.
<om26er> nik90, uh, I might have broke something, but not really sure what :/
<nik90> om26er: in fact I just tried running some AP tests and they run properly and pass
<nik90> om26er: yeah something to do with Loading module: 'libubuntu_application_api_test.so.2.9.0'
<nik90> om26er: not sure where in the stack that is
<om26er> nik90, how do you run tests on the device ?
 * aquarius releases Caxton, finally, yay
<aquarius> http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2015/04/03/send-a-url-to-your-ubuntu-phone-with-caxton/
<nik90> om26er: I dont..or rather I haven't been successful since the move autopkgtests
<ogra_> aquarius, whee !
<aquarius> ogra_, yep! finally :)
<ogra_> grrr ... i dont get it :/
<aquarius> caxton? yeah, I worry I haven't explained it right
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> no
<aquarius> oh. good then :)
<ogra_> why my webview doesnt have the right timezone
<aquarius> what?
<aquarius> it doesn't have the timezone your phone is in?
<ogra_> in my G+ app, when i open the app, the timestamps are correct ...
<aquarius> why would it be set differently?
<ogra_> as soon as i reload the webview it goes to UT
<ogra_> C
<aquarius> that's... hm
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i really dont get it
<aquarius> does it happen for all pages? or just g+? it might be g+ itself doing something weird; they dn't support our browser for the new UI, remember :)
<ogra_> i use a nexus UA
<ogra_> so the new UI works fine
<aquarius> ya, but that doesn't mean that our browser is *actually* the nexus browser :)
<ogra_> heh, indeed
<aquarius> it is possible that we actually do something wrong in the browser here, but since we're forcing it to think we're something different, that trips the bug
<ogra_> hmm, interesting
<aquarius> possibly
<ogra_> seems the G+ page also doesnt "go to the article" if you tap some article in it
<aquarius> I mean, it's unlikely, but it woldn't surprise me if g+ does something weird with timezones; it is a very, very complex app :)
<ogra_> it jus hides everythig else via css
<ogra_> it seems if it only hides the other stuff the TZ is right ... only a proper reload turns it to UTC
<ogra_> (or back/forward actions)
<ogra_> smells a bit like oxide does give the proper TZ info on first load, but not on any subsequent ones
<aquarius> does a bit, doesn't it?
<aquarius> this is where you make this problem part of coulson's life :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> but i want my fix *NOW* !
<ogra_> *foot stomp*
<Se7> aquarius, waiting apps for paring after press get a code app..nothing happen :( with caxton
<ogra_> i actually wanted to work on direct photo and video sharing today ... now i'm poking at timezones :/
<nik90> aquarius: Looking at the official caxton, am I reading this correctly other 3rd party apps can use this to push notifications to the device?
<aquarius> nik90, correct.
<aquarius> help your user get a Caxton token, then use it to push yourapp://whatever/you/like to the phone, and have your app on the phone register as the url handler for yourapp:// urls.
<aquarius> no server required for you!
<nik90> aquarius: well for podbird for instance, I would need a server to check for new episodes and then send push notifications to the user?
<aquarius> nik90, well, yeah; I won't do the checking for you :)
<aquarius> you could have ifttt do that, though, if you wanted
<nik90> yes ( though one has the right to dream for such features :P)
<aquarius> but it means you can avoid the hassle of pairing the phone app with the server, etc, and have caxton do it; your server can use the api, etc
<aquarius> if you're doing something that integrated then you could obviously just do the pairing yourself, etc
<nik90> aquarius: yeah yeah caxton will make things easier. thnx
<aquarius> but caxton might be a useful way to *prototype* this idea :)
<nik90> Elleo: we could use this ^^
<ogra_> aquarius, so where is the caxton .snap package so i can run the server in my snappy cloud instance ?
<ogra_> :)
<aquarius> heh :)
<aquarius> if you want to run your own server, you don't need caxton; just snd messages from it ;)
<aquarius> it is there precisely for people who don't want to run their own server but want push messages anyway :P
<ogra_> well, i want integrated projects, where the SDK automatically spits out a .snap for me if there are server components in my click package project :)
<ogra_> *that* would actually make me use the SDK :)
<aquarius> that'd be nice, indeed
<aquarius> not useful for me, though, until someone sets up a heroku-like service that'll deploy snaps and give me basic usage for free for ever
<aquarius> that'd be pretty sweet, though: PaaS where you just upload a list of snap URLs and it deploys for you. Pow, done
<ogra_> well, snapy are deployd from the appstore
<ogra_> *snaps
<ogra_> 5-10% of the "apps" in the store are actually snaps
<ogra_> and snappy knows oem snaps ... so yu can just bundle your snap selection and deploy them as oem snap with a single click in snappys webdm UI
<Se7> aquarius, waiting app to pair.....why no apps pairing maybe i not understand well how to use caxton
<aquarius> Se7, did you install the browser extension?
<Se7> on the phone or desktop?
<aquarius> on the desktop
<aquarius> caxton on your phone doesn't pair with the server -- it pairs with the extension in your desktop Chrome/FF. So you hit the button in Chrome, it says "enter the code from the caxton app", you hit the button in the phone app, it gives you a code, you type the code into desktop chrome, and they pair
<aquarius> I may need to do a little video of this; it is a bit complicated
<Se7> thank you
<Se7> for a simple user like me it s a bit complicated :)
<aquarius> Se7, I don't think I've explained it brilliantly, I admit
<aquarius> but I released it exactly so I can get this helpful feedback :)
<Se7> of course :P
<justCarakas> does anyone know if ubuntu will keep suporting WebSQL and what the data limits are (database size)
<nik90> ah man http://icons.mivoligo.com/ is a god sent thnx mivilogio!
<aquarius> how do I take a screenshot on the bq?
<Se7> volume + and - together
<ogra_> aquarius, any chance you could make caxton work full duplex ?
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> +1
<ogra_> so i can send urls to my desktop too
<ogra_> preferably via the share button in various apps :)
<kenvandine> oh yeah... a share handler :)
<ogra_> aquarius, hmm, and i cant seem to be able to makethe IFTTT password generator button do anything
<ogra_> same with the bookmarklet button
<aquarius> ogra_, full duplex, no. Because it depends on which desktop and browser you're using
<aquarius> ubuntu desktops don't have push notifications yet
<aquarius> Chrome does, so you could push to desktop chrome via google's notifications
<aquarius> and I'm sure that'd be a useful app if someone else were to write it ;)
<ogra_> heh
<aquarius> ogra_, the generator buttons require javascript... do you have it turned on?
<ogra_> sure
<aquarius> and when you type in a code it doesn't pair?
<aquarius> let me try it, maybe I've screwed it up :)
<ogra_> i can use the FF extension
<ogra_> but neither bookmarklet nor notifications do anything when i click the anchor button
<aquarius> ok, works fine in chrome
 * aquarius tests firefox
<ogra_> hmm, now the app says "server error" after i restarted it and hit the generate code button
<aquarius> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<ogra_> second time worked
<aquarius> firefox is doing a correct thing
<aquarius> but I didn't realise it was :)
<aquarius> fixed, I think
<aquarius> works in FF and Chrome for me
 * ogra_ tries
<aquarius> ifttt may be fixed now as well?
<aquarius> it works for me in chrome at least
<ogra_> something happens ... not sure what though :)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> scrolling helps ... seems there happened a lot offscreen :P
<ogra_> that wasnt really obvious :)
<aquarius> ah
<aquarius> yes.
<aquarius> :)
<ogra_> you should scroll it down or some such when the password stuff expands
<ogra_> i was just madly generating codes and clicking th button :)
<aquarius> changing it now :)
<ogra_> is the app integrated with the push service ?
<ogra_> or does it only work when in foreground
<kenvandine> aquarius, my g+ feed is full of pictures of you, a new form of a DOS attack
<akiva-thinkpad> hey all
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, i'll try again. Ping
<akiva-thinkpad> has anyone seen this new intel ssd? 2400 mbps read o_o
<aquarius> ogra_, it is push notifications. app does not beed to be running.
<aquarius> also, we now scroll things into view :)
<ogra_> awesome
<akiva-thinkpad> thats 12x faster than what I got now
<aquarius> kenvandine, haha! sweet :)
<ogra_> aquarius, looks good now
<aquarius> glad to hear it ;)
<ogra_> and this time the password is also not thre pages long :)
<aquarius> it will always be long. Live with it :)
<ogra_> hmm, the curl example seems to not work
<ogra_> i get a token ... but when i want to use it i only get "invalid token" back
<aquarius> rly?
<aquarius> docs might be out of date
<aquarius> checking
<aquarius> huh
<aquarius> fails for me too
<aquarius> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<aquarius> I remember this
<aquarius> the issue is + symbols in the token
<aquarius> curl treats them as being a url escape for a space
<aquarius> I'll update the docs with the newer curl command
<aquarius> ogra_, docs updated to use --data-urlencode
<ogra_> ok, i got two notifications ... no vibration or sound though
<aquarius> yeah, sound stuff doesn't work yet
<ogra_> ah, k
<aquarius> I *think* I explicitly don't send vibrations
<aquarius> I'd like to open that up to the api at some point
<ogra_> +1
<aquarius> but I want to be sure that the thing works in general first :)
<aquarius> sounds I don't do because I'll have to ship them with the app ;)
<aquarius> bbl -- cheers ogra_! ping me on g+ if there are more issues!
<foo-script> hi guys
<foo-script> a newbie in Ubuntu development needs some advise. I do not know where can I find the sources for apps which are already within default apps set for Ubuntu phone. I am not a big fan of contacts app, so where can I pull the sources from?
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, I considered doing something with Caxton and possibly also IFTTT, but I think for the range of things I want to do it's better to just do it ourselves
<Elleo> nik90: as I think I want people to be able to have an actual account on podbird.org, that allows them to manage stuff, import/export subscriptions online, sync between multiple devices and offer suggestions; a bit like gpodder.net does for gpodder but with the addition of recommendations and ubuntu push stuff
<nik90> Elleo: ack.
<ahoneybun> wow almost 600 downloads
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-04
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I just talked to asac about the snap integration to the SDK. We start the work next week. So please feel free to collect eature requests like this and send them to me.
<ogra_> bzoltan, dude !! you talked to asac at 5am on a saturday ... about work stuff ???
<ogra_> (or are my timestamps crazy)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  16 tons, brother, 16 tons :)
<foo-script> Hi guys :)
<foo-script> I do not know where can I find sources for apps which are delivered in standard Ubuntu phone installation, e.g. phone, clock, ...
<foo-script> is anybody here?
<foo-script> uh :(
<Se7> foo-script, ubuntu store
<foo-script> sources in store? :o
<Se7> lol sorry now i saw :)
<Se7> i don t know sorry :(
<foo-script> I think I got it. Found the sources on Launchpad
<DanChapman> foo-script: they are all located on launchpad
<DanChapman> foo-script: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-apps and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<foo-script> DanChapman: Thanks a lot!
<DanChapman> foo-script: no problem :-)
<doneill> Hi all, is there a reference for deploying QML Components to a Touch device?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-05
<froyo> hi
<cliftonts> Hi guys. Could anyone point me in the right direction to wrap my head around creating simple apps and scopes? I'm looking at the suggested page 'https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/' but there are 8 different directions to go wander off in and it's not clear which will help me.
<cliftonts> I am attempting to create an html5 app for the phone, just to learn how it is done. Is it possible to use javascript in the app?
<renato___> hey beuno, I am getting this error while trying to upload my app to app store: The uploaded package name (renato.trakt-tv-touch) does not use your namespace (renato)
<renato___> beuno, can you help me with that? I am not sure what I am doing wrong
<beuno> renato___, it's the other way around
<beuno> packagename.username
<beuno> did the SDK auto-generate that for you?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-04
<mike00> hi, is there someone in chat?
<mike00> I want to change the splash screen of my app, my I don't understand how I can... I saw "https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/splash-screens/", but what have I write and where?
<Oriel> exit
<mike00> someone can help me
<mike00> please?
<maxed> Wanted to ask another question, but found the answer myself before I did :) So instead I'm just going to tell everyone that I wrote an article about my experience with Ubuntu Touch game development so far for Russian site (in Russian, obviously): https://habrahabr.ru/post/280404/ I'm going to translate it into English later for my blog.
<nik90> maxed, nice, looking forward to reading it in english
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-05
<sverzegnassi> popey: ping
<popey> sverzegnassi: pong
<sverzegnassi> popey: hey! when are we planning to release an update for docviewer?
<popey> sverzegnassi: whenever you feel ready :)
<popey> (i am building release-2.1.2 right now)
<sverzegnassi> popey: great! that's the only thing we need to merge before pushing an update :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> I'll do some testing then
<sverzegnassi> good! also, I've spent some time on the new pdf plugin. now it works as discussed last week, seems to have good performance on phone
<sverzegnassi> (just need to fix a few things about document rotations and hypertext links, kinda small stuff)
<popey> sverzegnassi: awesome
<davmor2> popey: weather app still has blue text on options in settings, so click on Units, and the text temperature is blue is that expected?
<popey> davmor2: you'll get an updated app shortly
<popey> its fixed in trunk
<davmor2> popey: nice thanks
<ahayzen> davmor2, it's tracked in this bug 1550507
<ubot5`> bug 1550507 in Ubuntu Weather App "Potential weather app updates needed due to a change in theming/UI toolkit in OTA10" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550507
<davmor2> ahayzen: thanks I was pretty sure there was a bug for it but thought I'd double check if it had landed while I was on hols or not
<ahayzen> ah cool :-) it is landed in trunk not into the store yet :-)
<dobey> mike00: the X-Ubuntu-Foo bits for splash screen go in your app's .desktop file
<mike00> thanks very much
<mike00> and I can use all property written in  "https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/splash-screens/" ?
<mike00> can I use *
<mike00> someone can help me with the automaticOrietation property of a qml app?
<Elleo> mike00: that property doesn't work at the moment due to a change in the way orientation is handled, instead you can specify your supported orientations in the .desktop file via the X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations property
<mike00> with that property can I choice if the app works only in portrait mode?
<Elleo> mike00: options are "portrait", "landscape" and "primary" (primary being the default orientation for that device, typically portrait for phones and landscape for tablets)
<Elleo> mike00: yep, just set X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=portrait
<mike00> but if I want both, just don't write anything?
<Elleo> yep
<mike00> thanks
<mike00> just a curiosity, is there a way to comment some text in .desktop files?
<Elleo> mike00: # comments
<mike00> thanks, I was trying with // ... ahahah
<Elleo> :)
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> I updated Ubuntu SDK - now I am missing correct kit (which I previously used to build for desktop x86)
<mrqtros> And I'm getting "BottomEdge is not a type"
<chhahn> hi, i installed the sdk, created a qtquick project named 'xxx', when i try to run it it says 'Error: Could not find xxx.desktop'
<MaxEd> Hi, all. Here's my promised English translation of article about my experience with Ubuntu Touch development: http://zxstudio.org/blog/2016/04/06/experience-ubuntu-touch-development/ It's a bit wordy, but I hope the few useful tips inside it might be of use to someone googling for solutions. Corrections and futher tips are welcome!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-06
<Randy_O> Hello, I'm trying to build and run the ubuntu music app, but I lack module "QtMultimedia" version 5.6. I'm using all the latest versions of everything for ubuntu 15.10. How do I get v5.6? thanks
<ahayzen> Randy_O, it is tricky to get it in Wily, in theory you should be able to add the vivid overlay PPA ... but I don't think that is recommended
<ahayzen> Randy_O, i'm actually one of the music-app devs and running on Wily... I gave up and just run on device until I move to Xenial :-/
<Randy_O> ahayzen, thanks (I recognize your name, just the person i was hoping to find!) I'll try it on my phone and see what happens
<ahayzen> Randy_O, if you have the arm kit setup to deploy to device it should work :-) I'm using that at the moment
<Randy_O> ahayzen, I'll try that too. I'm running into the click package check failures, for security. What do you do to get around that?
<ahayzen> Randy_O, you can just ignore them
<ahayzen> music has some security things that need manual review, (because it can read your music files)
<Randy_O> ahayzen, there is an option in the run configuration (in the SDK) "Treat click review errors as warnings", I had to turn that on first. I always forget that one.
<Randy_O> ahayzen, It's up and going on the phone now, thanks!
<ahayzen> Randy_O, ah, i didn't know that, or don't remember changing it... interesting :-) and awesome :-)
<ahayzen> Hi, Does anyone know how to set the window title of an app from QML, using MainView (not Window) and not cpp :-) ... I'm sure someone submitted an MP before to either music/weather todo it, but now can't locate it or how todo it :-/
<nik90> ahayzen, I think if you set "title" of a page, that is set as the window title automatically.
<ahayzen> nik90, hmm, it seems to pick the objectName of our MainView :') as it does with clock, weather, music when i tested
<ahayzen> also for music, this was when i was using the new PageHeader
<nik90> ahayzen, well with clock previously (prior to UC 1.3), we didnt set a title, since that would show the page header.
<nik90> with UC 1.3, you should be able to set a title while also hiding the page header
<nik90> I haven't tried it recently though
<ahayzen> hmmm
<ahayzen> maybe our MainView->PageStack->Tabs->Tab->Page confuses it
<DanChapman> ahayzen, adding this to your MainView should work http://paste.ubuntu.com/15646228/
<ahayzen> DanChapman, interesting, even when you don't have a Window around the MainView?
<ahayzen> nik90, i just checked and we have the title set of the tab, page and pageheader :-)
<DanChapman> Yeah it should still work as qml makes the window type available once it's created it
<ahayzen> DanChapman, ooo interesting, i'll give it a go thanks :-)
<ahayzen> DanChapman, hmm don't think it worked :-/
<DanChapman> hmm it works for me here :-/
<ahayzen> hmm i can see windowReady going to true...
<DanChapman> ahayzen, http://imgur.com/4NBeUWd
<ahayzen> let me try with Music, maybe weather has some odd headers
<DanChapman> maybe PageHeader or whatever is setting it after you?
<ahayzen> DanChapman, well i end up with the objectName of the MainView ... and note i'm testing this on a mako with Windowed mode
 * DanChapman grabs mako
<popey> sverzegnassi: new docviewer uploaded and published :) thank you!
<DanChapman> ahayzen, is this weather trunk?
<ahayzen> DanChapman, i just took trunk and added what you said
<ahayzen> DanChapman, maybe try music though
<DanChapman> ack
<ahayzen> as weather still has old headers IIRC
<ahayzen> music just got the convergence stuff landed \o/
<nik90> oh wow!
<nik90> Congrats!
<DanChapman> \o/
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> well the first iteration... ;-)
<nik90> Yes I noticed the Bug #1253761: Implement initial conditional layout framework
<ubot5`> bug 1253761 in Ubuntu Music App "Implement initial conditional layout framework" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253761
<nik90> still a very good start
<ahayzen> haha yeah i tried to kill as many old bugs as possible :')
<nik90> so what did you end up using?
<nik90> AdaptivePageLayout or UbuntuLayouts?
<nik90> or your own solution?
 * DanChapman needs to quickly reflash mako.
<ahayzen> PageHeader + anchors :')
<ahayzen> i think...
<nik90> ah..interesting
<ahayzen> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/convergence-tabs-with-sidebar-01/+merge/286127
<nik90> I'm already looking ;)
<DanChapman> ahayzen, fwiw Dekko in windowed mode on unity8 the window title seems to be taken from the desktop file ( i think as it's the only place dekko has an uppercase 'D' )
<ahayzen> nik90, interesting bits... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/convergence-tabs-with-sidebar-01/view/head:/app/music-app.qml#L891  ... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/convergence-tabs-with-sidebar-01/view/head:/app/music-app.qml#L576
<ahayzen> DanChapman, ok well that's interesting! i was looking at dekko earlier..
<ahayzen> DanChapman, i thought it came from here https://git.launchpad.net/dekko/tree/src/app/main.cpp#n180
<DanChapman> hah so it does :-) I didn't realise that was getting set. I stand corrected :-D
<ahayzen> there was only one app i managed to find doing it in QML, and they did it via Window { MainView {} }
<DanChapman> ahayzen, out of curiosity any reason not to use Window {}?
<ahayzen> DanChapman, no much, just another thing to add to our MainView->PageStack->Tabs->Tab->Page :')
<ahayzen> *not much
<ahayzen> maybe have to switch to that if i can't find another way... but then that means indenting 700 lines :') the diff is gonna be horrible lol
<ahayzen> and really you should be able to do it from the MainView
<DanChapman> ahayzen, right. yeah i agree mainview should be able to do this. So this seems to work for me on mako albeit it's rather ugly http://paste.ubuntu.com/15649852/ it's probably cleaner to just use a Window{} :-)
<ahayzen> DanChapman, ok, thanks for looking i'll give that a try later
<sverzegnassi> popey: great, thanks!
<nik90> popey, Hi, were there any strings that need fixing in uNav?
<nik90> sverzegnassi, hey, with the latest doc-viewer update, I have an issue where the OSK appears on app startup..the issue is quite consistent.
<nik90> sverzegnassi, also when you search for something and press cancel, the OSK does not autohide.
<nik90> known bugs? or should I report them?
<sverzegnassi> nik90: hey! it's something I noticed too... My first feeling is that the TextInput used in the search header is always focused
<sverzegnassi> I wasn't aware of, so please open a report :)
<nik90> sverzegnassi, true..usually when I go back to the normal header, I explicitly forceActivefocus() on the listview or page so the OSK disappears on pressing the cancel button.
<nik90> sure, will report bugs.
<sverzegnassi> nik90: Thanks! I'll start working on a bugfix ASAP, although it could be annoying to get two >60MB updates in a week :S
<nik90> sverzegnassi, :P...snappy help us pls
<sverzegnassi> nik90: haha :D
<popey> sverzegnassi: with your file manager hat on  😃 - I started a small merge to get rid of the blue colours...
<popey> sverzegnassi: if you could take a look I'd appreciate it :)
<popey> nik90: sorry, forgot to say, no, all looked fine to me, nice one!
<nik90> popey, oh cool. awesome. thnx
<mike00> hi, I'm trying to install an app on the device, but I get this, how can I do?
<mike00> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15652761/
<mike00> I restart the phone and now it's ok...
<sverzegnassi> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-1554621/+merge/291133
<sverzegnassi> popey: this one? ^^
<popey> yes
<sverzegnassi> on it!
<popey> I'm missing one thing, the blue highlight in places
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2016-04-06-152257.png
<popey> that one
<sverzegnassi> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15653717/
<sverzegnassi> you can use the "__foregroundColor" property, but it isn't suggested to use it
<sverzegnassi> (internal property)
<sverzegnassi> The blue color seems to be something okay (the ListItem explicitely sets that color if the item is selected) http://paste.ubuntu.com/15653683/
<popey> where's that from?
<sverzegnassi> the second link? it's the code of an internal component used by ListItems.Standard
<popey> oh
<popey> will play, thanks!
<sverzegnassi> anyway, I guess we'd need to migrate to the new ListItem component as soon as possible, since all the other list items have been deprecated
<popey> true
<popey> this was a quick fix for the blue stuff
<popey> sverzegnassi: tested the foregroundcolor and it looks good, so pushed that
<sverzegnassi> popey: great! let me know when you'll need someone to review that branch
<popey> sverzegnassi: thanks
<guest____> Hello, if I do "import QtLocation 5.0" and run the app in "Ubuntu SDK Desktop Kit" on Ubuntu 15.10 I get: "QtLocation" is not installed. Do you have any hint?
<popey> bfiller: now ota-10 is out, do we need to approve the calendar app in the store, so people can un/re-install it?
<popey> same for camera or whatever else you held back?
<ahayzen> guest____, sounds linked to bug 1553827 and other similar bugs against those two projects (canonical-developer-experience and ubuntu-sdk-ide)
<ubot5`> bug 1553827 in Ubuntu SDK IDE "Ubuntu SDK Desktop Kit missing a large number of SDK imports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553827
<guest____> ahayzen, thank you for the answer
<ahayzen> guest____, have a look around the other bugs for those projects, there maybe a specific one for location...but that is the generic one for missing packages
<flurick> Hello, how is it with QML Ubuntu.Components on other distros?
<bfiller> popey: yes we do
<bfiller> popey: same goes for camera and gallery
<popey> bfiller: want me to do that? Does the store have the same bzr revno's for all 3 apps that the phone image has?
<bfiller> popey: let me double check, it should
<popey> ok
<bfiller> popey: ack on publishing calendar 0.5.800, camera 3.0.0.644, and gallery 2.9.1.1292
<popey> doing now
<popey> bfiller: all done. thanks
<bfiller> popey: ty
<dobey> flurick: fine as long as the components are installed
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-07
<faenil> to anyone using QTest to simulate mouse events, I reported -> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-52432
<kalikiana> +1
<dpm> faenil, are you attending the Qt Days IT?
<faenil> dpm: yep, I'll be giving a talk :)
<dpm> awesome, send us some pics! :)
<faenil> dpm: will do! :)
<faenil> dpm: wish me luck, hehe
<dpm> faenil, I'm sure you'll do awesomely :)
<dpm> faenil, are you in touch with someone from marketing about this? I'm thinking they can give you some Ubuntu swag to give out at the event
<faenil> dpm: good idea! No I'm not in touch with anyone, I'm not familiar with the process :)
<dpm> faenil, I'll get you in touch with the right people :)
<faenil> dpm: awesome, cheers
<aquarius> JamesTait, ping about review ordering in the app store :)
<JamesTait> Are you looking to cause trouble again, aquarius? 😝
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> JamesTait, we've talked before about how to calculate average ratings, right? Specifically, that the store is bobbins at it? :) I tried to find a bug from the last time we had this discussion and couldn't
<JamesTait> aquarius, we have had this discussion, yes. ☺   ISTR mpt was involved in that discussion, and had done quite a lot of work on documenting the process, and possibly even created a bug report.
<JamesTait> But it'll almost certainly be against rnr-server, not click-package-index.
<JamesTait> Let me have a quick sniff and see if I can find it.
<JamesTait> aquarius, there's this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rnr-server/+bug/1323653 But I'm not sure if that's what you're getting at.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1323653 in Ratings and Reviews server "API for click reviews does not order correctly" [High,Confirmed]
<mpt> JamesTait, aquarius: The formula we came up with was “3 plus the sum, for each possible number of stars (1, 2, 3, 4, and 5), of (that number of stars – 3) multiplied by the lower bound of the Wilson score confidence interval with a 90% confidence level for the proportion of ratings that had that number of stars”. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#top-rated>
<aquarius> right
<aquarius> that's what evanmiller recommends
<aquarius> but... it doesn't seem to have been implemented, or it has and it's not working
<aquarius> because an app with 1 5* rating shows up at the top of the store...
<mpt> aquarius, it is implemented in Ubuntu Software Center. I don’t know why the Ubuntu Touch store hasn’t implemented it.
<JamesTait> I suspect you might be talking about something other than the calculation of the ratings_average, but AFAIK that hasn't been implemented in rnr-server yet either.
<JamesTait> (Which lives here https://launchpad.net/rnr-server and is AGPLv3, btw)
<aquarius> JamesTait, when the store on the phone shows apps, it shows one single rating for that app. It also orders the apps it returns by some criteria. I have assumed that (a) the single rating shown is the calculated average, and that (b) the list is ordered by that average
<aquarius> JamesTait, ya, I proposed a branch for rnr-server for something else a while back :)
<aquarius> JamesTait, I think that, if both of those things are true, that the average is being calculated wrongly, and it should be being calculated the way that Ubuntu Software Centre does it
<JamesTait> aquarius, right - so that's slightly different from what you originally said, which was "review ordering in the app store", which I took to mean ordering of the reviews. 😉
<aquarius> gah
<aquarius> pretend that I never said the word "review", which is clearly my traitorous brain trying to be confusing. Sorry :)
<JamesTait> But now I know what you're referring to, the rnr-server work is the first part to fix the ratings_average (which is the one score you see in the store).
<JamesTait> And then b) needs to be done in click-package-index, but also needs to take into consideration things like making sure the most relevant result for the user's search terms appears at or at least near the top of the results.
<aquarius> JamesTait, ok, so the first step here is to fix rnr-server to calculate the average properly, yes? Is there a bug for that? If not, I'll file one (and link to mpt's spec describing it)
<JamesTait> aquarius, I don't believe there is a bug for it, no.
<aquarius> simple bug filed
<JamesTait> Thank you. ☺
<mike00> I want to do in my app like in the music one: when you are playing a song in the "now playing" section, in the top there are two 'buttons', "full view" and "queue". is there a method to implement a think like that?
<mike00> I hope you understand... :)
<Randy_O> hello, I've been trying to get an ubuntu-emulator tunning for SDK work, but the SDK is stuck saying the device is still booting, while theemulator itself is up and running fine. Refresh button does nothing. Can't connect to it due to no SSH keys setup yet. Any ideas?
<mike00> sorry, I can't help you.... I don't use emulators: I run directly on the phone
<Randy_O> mike00, I use phone too, so I'm not really stuck, I'd just like to work with the emulator as well
<mike00> is possible to create a propertyAnimation which changes a parameter 2 times? I want to duplicated the width of an element and, after that, halve it.
<dobey> Randy_O: did you enable developer mode in the emulator?
<Randy_O> dobey, I'd like to, but the SDK interface to do all that is stuck saying the device is booting, so all the buttons (Enable port forward, setup public keys etc) are all disabled
<Randy_O> dobey, is there a command line way to do that?
<dobey> Randy_O: you said the emulator was running. you need to go to system-settings inside the emulator, and then about, and enable developer mode through there, i think; the same way as on a real phone
<Randy_O> dobey, I'll check, that may be a step I was missing
<Randy_O> dobey, that did it, thanks a million, haha, so many hours wasted.
<dobey> np :)
<mike00> or  how can I set a delay to a PropertyAnimation?
<mike00> ???
<aquarius> mike00, check out SequentialAnimation, which lets you do two or more animations one after the other
<mike00> ok, I'll see. that is what I'm looking for
<yerac> hi all, where and who can I ask about phone-app?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-08
<Randy_O> Hello, I'm getting this error when trying to launch the music app on a ubuntu emulator: Framework "ubuntu-sdk-15.04.3-qml" not present on system. Anyone seen this before? thanks
<ahayzen> Randy_O, maybe your emulator needs updating?
 * ahayzen has never tried to run the music-app on the emulator...
<ahayzen> does the emulator support audio now?
<Randy_O> ahayzen, it's a new emulator, just made it using devel channel
<ahayzen> hmm Randy_O what options did you get? rc-proposed or stable maybe best?
<Randy_O> ahayzen, I don't know, haha, I don't hear anything.
<nik90> Randy_O, Go for rc-proposed..pretty sure devel is not recommended.
<nik90> and yes emulators cannot play audio the last time I checked
<Randy_O> nik90, I'll try that next, thanks
<nik90> Randy_O, FYI the current stable image has ubuntu-sdk-15.04.4 framework. So for sure that should work
<mike00> hi there. I would like to now if there is an API to make different views in the app, like in the clock app (the 2 buttons in the top that scroll the main content)
<mike00> with the update all texts in the top like in the clock app became blue, so I think the system define the layout...
<nik90> mike00, I'm the developer of clock app,
<nik90> we use a custom solution where we put in a horizontal listview.
<nik90> the icons at the top were given blue colors.
<nik90> most apps use Sections https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.4/Ubuntu.Components.Sections/ to show a text selector
<nik90> but the actual content shown can be done in several ways, by hiding content manually, using a horizontal listview etc.
<mike00> in my app I put two mouse area with transitions on the onClick event that scroll the content below
<mike00> thanks very much, I'll see that link
<dobey> Randy_O: indeed, stay away from devel/devel-proposed channels
<Randy_O> dobey, will do, thanks
<mike00> I tried but the content below is overlapping with the Sections, how can I do?
<mike00> and texts are orange, not blue
<mike00> and how can I put an Image with the text?
<mike00> to centre the Section have I use the x property? or anchors, but I haven't understand how to use them yet..
<mike00> can someone answer me, pleae?
<mike00> is there anyone in the channel?
<popey> yeah, but it's early evening on a friday, so not busy
<mike00> I understand...
<mike00> now I tried to put a switch in my app, but it has old design... how can I do?
<mike00> sorry for the many questions, but I've some problem with the bottom Edge... how can I put it over the main Header?
<nik90> over the main header?
<nik90> What do you mean?
<nik90> I suggest you take a look at existing apps that use it for code reference.
<mike00> like dekko, but its code is to difficult for me... :(
<mike00> when you swipe the new message goes over all
<mike00> bye
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-09
<dcz> hello guys
<dcz> i am trying to use vte terminal while learning vala. i created a window and vte inside of it , but i cant type anything, here is my code http://hastebin.com/erogihiros.avrasm
<maxed> Should analyzing (CPU profiling) my app on real device work from Ubuntu IDE? If so, are there any special actions I should take to make it work?
<maxed> I think it needs valgrid to be installed on device. How do I do that?
<ogra_> ubuntu
<ogra_> lol ... EFOCUS
<snizzo> how can I change header color? theme property appears not to be present anymore in both MainView and Page
<snizzo> ok found
<snizzo> appdevs i received the email saying my new version of an app has been published but on website interface it says pending for manual review. Is this normal?
<beuno> snizzo, hi. It isn't, we're making some changes, it'll be back to normal on Monday
<snizzo> beuno: ok. Here is a small picture of web interface http://i.imgur.com/K7N3zcw.png
<snizzo> I'll check on monday :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-10
<eDeviser> Hello!
<eDeviser> Is there anybody used to creating javaScript Scopes?
<eDeviser> I'm trying to add the repository to install the cevelopment tools, but the repository does not exist.
<eDeviser> I used this command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-api-team/unity-js-scopes
<nik90> timp, Hey, would you by any chance know how to changed the header button pressed color? It defaults to "lightgrey" which looks fine for a white header. But doesn't go so well with other colors.
<nik90> timp, I realize I could override the default action delegate at https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.4/Ubuntu.Components.Styles.PageHeaderStyle/, but was hoping for a smaller solution
<timp> nik90: the color comes from  theme.palette.highlighted.background
<timp> so if you override the palette you can set the color there
<timp> nik90: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/03/17/creating-theme-your-application/ has a link at the bottom to example code, it is not that much code to do it
<timp> I guess the tutorial is still valid
<nik90> timp, I tried using theme and themeSetting, but ran into some issues. So for now, I just created a custom trailing and leading edge delegate for the action buttons which did the trick.
<nik90> timp, I have also reported the bug on launchpad about exposing this as a property in the PageHeader Style API
<timp> yeah, that's an option. But the palette should be easy to use, and then you can just change all the default colors in your app
<nik90> timp, I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/15733811/ initially, but the color did not change.
<nik90> no idea why, I will try testing it out on a sample app later to see what went wrong.
<nik90> but basically the entire highlighted{} group changes did nothing
<timp> hmm
<timp> looks good to me
<timp> maybe we're missing something
<nik90> timp, strangely when I did normal { backgroundText: UbuntuColors.green }, it did change the action icon colors, however it also ended up changing the listitem text colors. So something strange going on there.
<nik90> but this is all useless unless I try it out on a sample app.
<snizzo_mobile> Hi! I received an email saying the new version of my app is published. But it's not. It's set for manual review
<snizzo_mobile> Is something happening? Can someone help me?
<snizzo_mobile> appdevs?
<nik90> snizzo_mobile, there is some sort of issue in the ubuntu store which is being resolved. Check back on Monday evening or Tuesday.
<nik90> snizzo_mobile, All apps are being sent for manual_review due to the issue.
<nik90> and cannot be approved.
<snizzo_mobile> Ahhh got it
<snizzo_mobile> So this is going to be resolved automatically?
<popey> yes
<popey> monday I believe
<snizzo_mobile> Ok thank you :)
<yerac> join #ubuntu-hr
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-03
<renatu> jdstrand, I am getting this erro while trying to run weather app: Apr  3 10:22:19 lili-Lenovo-G470 kernel: [  450.436443] audit: type=1400 audit(1491225738.997:53): apparmor="ALLOWED" operation="connect" profile="snap.ubuntu-weather-app.ubuntu-weather-app" name="/run/user/1000/mir_socket" pid=2775 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="wr" denied_mask="wr" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<renatu> I am confuse because it says:  apparmor="ALLOWED" but it has denied_mask="wr"
<renatu> what that means?
<jdstrand> renatu: the snap is in devmode
<jdstrand> renatu: with devmode policy violations are logged but not denied
<jdstrand> renatu: if you connect the mir interface, that should go away
<renatu> jdstrand, snapcraft was created with "strict" but I installed it with "--devmode"
<renatu> jdstrand, which packages provides the "mir" interface?
<renatu> I think it still on development right?
<jdstrand> renatu: mir-kiosk is one
<jdstrand> renatu: if you are trying to work with unity8, you might talk to the personal team-- I don't have the instructions for working on that
<renatu> jdstrand, ok thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-04
<renatu> jdstrand, new app: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/7420/rev/1/
<daker> kalikiana: things didn't go well, after running dist-upgrade, some packages were removed & the sdk/ide got removed
<daker> now i can't apt install the ubuntu-sdk package
<daker> actually all the sdk related packages were removed
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-05
<oSoMoN> Mirv, as of https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/staging/revision/1643 , webbrowser-app doesn't depend on private Qt headers any longer
<oSoMoN> note that this is the staging branch, it hasn't been published yet
<Mirv> oSoMoN: oh, awesome! :) marking it to my Qt doc
<kalikiana> daker: Hmmm do you have any logs? Do you mean ubuntu-sdk-ide/-dev got removed?
<daker> kalikiana: i didn't take logs, i'll try to do it again tonight
<daker> it shouldn't remove any sdk/ide stuff ?
<daker> even after things were removed, i tried apt install ubuntu-sdk, it told me that are unmet deps
<renatu> jdstrand, hi could you check this new app, and add it to the white-list, please? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/7420/rev/9/
<asrc> Hello
<asrc> wifi hardblocked by rfkill when ethernet connected (ubuntu16.04, Dell E5440, systemctl stop and disable network-manager and networking)
<asrc> Any clues who's dong that?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-06
<nanodrone> why does the title still say 'make scopes'?
<popey> Wow, that /topic is coming up on two years old.
<popey> Shows nobody reads it ;)
<ogra_> heh
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-08
<malwar3hun73r> this may not be the right location, but no one in #ubuntu has responded to me yet
<malwar3hun73r> i'm trying to compile mongodb from source on ubuntu 16.04 (b/c I need to up the BSON document size limit).  I'm using apt-get source to grab the source and dpkg-buildpackage to build after making necessary mods. I keep getting this error:
<malwar3hun73r> src/mongo/db/dur_commitjob.cpp:147:9: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'boost::STATIC_ASSERTION_FAILURE<false>' BOOST_STATIC_ASSERT( sizeof(void*)==4 || UncommittedBytesLimit > BSONObjMaxInternalSize * 6 )
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-04-05
<kasper> hi, is there website where we can browse sources of package build script?
<kasper> i am trying to find build script that created https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/liblldb-6.0-dev on ubuntu side
<kasper> on llvm side, they have cmake, but i want to see what parameters ubuntu package script passed to cmake to build it
<JanC> kasper: you can see that in the source package
